# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  حوش بنات ود العمدة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

## الغسينابي

*رواية عن الحب والكراهية ..الخوف والفشل والعنصرية .. وبعض المسكوت عنه ..

للكاتبه : سناء جعفر 

الفصل الاول ::

إنطلقت الزغرودة عالية مجلجلة بجرس موسيقي صاف وشقت عنان سماء إختلطت فيها ألوان السحب ما بين الأبيض الناصع والـرمادي المتدرج وطغى عليها لون إحتضار الشمس بزفيـرها النـاري وهي تغيب ببطء خلف الأفق المتأهب لغزو الظلام ... تتالت الزغاريد التي كانت تبدأ بعنفوان متحمس منساب ثم تنخفض برنات متفاوتة في الطول والنعومة ...
وضجت سماء (حي أبوروف ) بالأصوات التي إعتادتها طيلة الشهرين الماضيين ..
في الفضاء إرتفعت أعمدة دخان باهت ترافقها رائحة " الشاف " المحترق وأبخرة الشحم المخلوط بالقرنفل وأعواد الصندل ... قطع مزيج الروائح النفاذة الشارع الأسفلتي الضيق الذي يفصل منزل حامد الأمين عن النيل وتوغل حتى وصل إلى القوارب الصغيرة التي كانت تتهادى في رحلة عودتها من صيد موفق ... تبادل المراكبيه إبتسامات متواطئة عندما سمعوا رنات الفرح الصادحة المصحوبة بمزيج الروائح المغرية وهي تستفز خياشيمهم التي أدمنت رائحة البحر والسمك ... ظهرت علامات الإنتشاء في الوجوه الكالحة ... وصرخ أحدهم منادياً الآخر ...

- بختك يا ورّاق ... ماشي حوش ود العمدة محل الريحة السمحة والوشوش السمحة...
إرتفعت الضحكـات وتبادل الجميع الهمهمات المازحة وهم ينظرون إلى مركب ورّاق الصغير بحسد ... ونادى صوت آخر ...

- والله سمح العرس عند بنات ود العمدة ... إلا هي الحفلة متين ؟؟؟

رد ورّاق بفتور وهو يوجه قاربه الصغير نحو الشاطئ .. وإرتج جسده النحيل قليلا عندما اصطدمت المقدمة بالضفة الرملية :

- العرس الأسبوع الجاي 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*حمل كيس الخيش الممتلئ بالأسماك .. وبخطوات خفيفة حافية قطع الشارع الضيق ووقف قليلاً يتأمل المنزل المهيب بأبوابه الكبيرة ومساحته الشاسعة التي تمتد حتى نهاية الشارع ... كانت ألوان الغروب الدافئة تنعكس على الجدران الحجرية العالية وتضفي عليها ظلالاً ناعمة بددت جمودها حتى خيل لورّاق كأنها تتحرك ... هز رأسه كي ينفض عنه أوهامه ثم دخل بإلفة من الباب الحديدي العملاق واتجه مباشرة إلى خلف المباني وهو يتبع خليط الروائح المغرية ... عندما وصل إلى الزاوية التي يبدأ بعدها الحوش الفسيح ... راودته نفسه أن يتجاهل أسلوبه المعتاد في إعلان حضوره وإدعاء الغفلة حتى يرى ما تتوق نفسه إلى رؤياه ... همّ بالتحرك ثم توقفت خطواته بغتة عندما تناهى إلى سمعه صوت حجة " السرة " الجهوري وهي تأمر وتنهي كعادتها ...

- يا بت يا بلقيس زيدي النار دي سريع ... الحفرة بقت باردة والحطب قرب يموت...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسمّر خوفاً .. ورفع صوته بأعلى ما يستطيع :

- حجة السرة ... يا ناس هوي .. جبت ليكم السمك .. تعالوا شيلوهو مني .

تمتم بالحمد على عدم مطاوعة نفسه الأمارة بالسوء عندما أتاه صوت السرة محذراً ...

وراق ؟؟ اقيف قبلك أوعاك تدخل ... اجري يا بت يا فاطنة شيلي منو السمك ووديهو لحبوبتك بهناك تنضفو ..وكلمي جدك حامد يديهو القروش ... أتحركي يا بت وبطلي المحركة بتاعت أمك دي ...


تراجع وراق بجسده إلى الخلف ومد رأسه مختلساً النظر داخل الحوش العريض ... كانت فاطمة تتقدم نحوه بخطواتها الراقصة وجسدها الرشيق ... تفوح منها ذات الروائح المستفزة ... بدا جلدها المتراوح بين لون البن المحمص ونعومة ثمرة الطماطم الناضجة ولمعة الدهن السائح يقترب منه ويثير فيه أحاسيس لا يستطيع احتمالها ... ابتلع ريقه بصعوبة عندما وقفت أمامه كإحدى تماثيل الأبنوس المصقولة التي يراها في سوق امدرمان .. خاطبته باستعلاء ..

- أٌف منك ومن ريحتك يا وراق... انت القال ليك منو احنا عاوزين سمك الليلة ؟؟ شايفنا فاضيين ليهو ولزفارتو ؟؟ .. يلا هاته وطير عند ابوي حامد شيل قروشك ... وتاني حسك عينك تجيب سمك لغاية ما العرس ينتهي ...

انتزعت كيس الخيش من يده بعنف واتجهت الى آخر الحوش ... ظل يراقب خطواتها حتى اختفت عن ناظريه خلف سور كثيف من الاشجار المتلاصقة التي كونت ما يشبه دغل صغير بدا واضحاً لمن يراه انه وضع بفعل فاعل كي يفصل ويغطي ما خلفه اكثر من كونه زينة .. وقبل ان يستدير عائداً إختلس نظرة اخرى إلى طرف الحوش الآخر المسكون بمنبع الروائح ...
إرتعشت مفاصله وتسارعت دقات قلبه عندما لمح شبح فتاة رائعة الجمال وقفت بتململ وصبر نافذ ... بدت حبات عرق لامعة تغطي وجهها وتسيل في خطوط متنافسة حتى عنقها ... كانت خصلات شعرها الناعم المتمردة مبعثرة وملتصقة بجبينها الضيق وتدلى بعضها متلوياً على خدودها اللامعة ... حركاتها القلقة جعلت " الشملة " تنحسر عن كتف ذهبي مستدير .. بينما خرجت من أسفلها ساق تشبعت بالدخان حتى صار لونها مائلاً للسواد ... 
كانت " بلقيس " كبرى بنات حجة السرة منحنية وهي تلتقط جمرات من "الكانون " أمامها وتضعها بحرص داخل الحفرة العميقة حسب توجيهات امها ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*رصي الحطب كويس يا بلقيس ... زيدي الجمر دة ووزعيهو عشان يقبض سريع ... وانتي يا بت يا رحمة غتي صدرك ما يلفحك الهوا ... أرفعي الشملة دي لفوق وبطلي الدلع الفارغ البتسوى فيهو ده واقعدي زي الناس في الحفرة ... بنات آخر زمن !! ... الواحدة تقعد عشرة دقايق وتبدا تتململ وتنقنق .. أحي الحفرة حارة ... واي الدخان خنقني ... ما شفتونا إحنا في زمنا نقعد بالساعات الطوال في عزّ الحر وعزّ البرد ... ونتمسح بالودك لمن يسيل ويملا الواطه ... ونتغطى من راسنا لرجلينا مافي مخلوق يشوفنا حتى اقرب الاقربين لغاية ما الدخان يبقى طبقة تخينة لمن يجوا يطلعوها الا يدخلوا القشة .. يلا تعالى اقعدي خلينا نخلص مواعيد الغناية قربت ...

أدرك وراق بأنه قد أطال الوقوف فخاف من إفتضاح أمره وأجبر قدميه المسمرتين على الحركة رجوعاً الى مقدمة المنزل وهو يدور بعينيه آملاً في رؤية المزيد من فتيات الحوش الحسان ... أحس بخيبة امل عندما وصل الى " الديوان " دون ان يصادف احداً ... 
في " المصطبة " العاليـة جلس حـامـد الاميـن الشهير " بود العمدة " في كرسي منخفض وأمامه " إبريق " ملئ بالماء وقد شرع في الوضوء بينما تعالى صوت الآذان الشجي من المئذنة العالية التي تطل على الحوش ...
كان ود العمدة رجلاً نحيلاً منتصب القامة بصورة مهيبة وتثير الحيرة في إمكانية تحديد عمره الحقيقي .. بدا التناقض واضحاً بين ملامحه الطفولية الوسيمة والشيب الذي غزا فوديه وتوزع بفوضى محببة في الشارب الغزير والذقن المستديرة الخفيفة التي لم تستطع اخفاء نغزة عميقة توسطت الحنك الدقيق ... كانت نظراته الحادة تنطلق كالشرر من عيون واسعة يتمازج فيها اللونين البني والعسلي بانسجام غريب .. وعندما يبتسم احدى ابتساماته النادرة تنفرج شفتيه عن أسنان بيضاء لامعة تتوسطها " فلجة" صغيرة وتظهر غمازتان عميقتان على خدوده المشدودة ... 

بعد ان فرغ حامد من وضوؤه رفع راسه ونظر الى وراق الواقف بصبر وخاطبه بصوت هادئ

- اهلاً يا وراق .. جبت السمك ؟؟ حسابك كم ؟؟

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الباقي جائ
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*خفض الشاب نظراته إحتراماً وأتت كلماته متلعثمة كما هو حاله عندما يخاطب صاحب المنزل ...

- خليها عليّ المرة دي يا ود العمدة .. دي هدية بسيطة ما قدر المقام عشان العروس المرة الجاية بشيل منك ...

فتح حامد محفظته المنتفخة وأخرج منها رزمة أوراق مالية ومدها للسماك الخجول ...

- هدية مقبولة يا وراق .. وهاك المبلغ دة هدية مني ليك ...

همّ وراق بالاحتجاج فاسكته ود العمدة باشارة من يده ...

- شيل القروش يا وراق .. مش انا قبلت هديتك ؟؟ انت كمان لازم تقبل هديتي ... يلا بطل نقة عشان ما تفوٍت علينا الصلاة .. المغرب غريب وما بتحمل التاخير ...

تناول وراق النقود الممدودة والتي قدر قيمتها بأربعة أضعاف قيمة السمك الذي احضره .. جاهد ليبدو حاسماً وهو يخاطب ود العمدة ...

- انا حشيلهم المرة دي ... لكن المرة الجاية لو أديتني قروش تاني ما بجيب ليكم سمك..

إكتمل مشروع الابتسامة في الوجه الوسيم ... إستدار ود العمدة دون أن يرد .. إتجه إلى سجادة الصلاة وشرع في التكبير بخشوع ... 

داخل المنزل الفسيح كانت هناك حركة دائبة لفتيات يجمع بينهن الجمال ويفرقهن اختلاف الأعمار وتباين الألوان التي تدرجت ما بين الذهبي البراق الى الخمرى الناعم والقمحى الفتان والاسمر اللامع ...
في إحدى الغرف المغلقة جلست فتاتان في منتصف السرير تتهامسان بخفوت متآمر وهما لاهيتان بحديثهما عما يدور خارج الغرفة ... فجأة فتح الباب بعنف شتت شمل الهمس ووقفت على عتبته فتاة تتأرجح بين الطفولة والنضج وقد وضعت يديها في وسطها بتحد مما أظهر صدرها العارم الذي لا يتناسب مع قوامها النحيل ... كانت لهجتها المتسلطة ونبرتها الحادة إرثها الواضح من السرة ... تراقصت علامات الغيظ في عينيها الكحيلتين وهي تتكلم بصوتها الجهوري ...

- منال وجاكلين ؟؟ انتو قاعدين هنا تتوسوسوا والدنيا برة جايطة ؟؟ .. انتو يا بنات ما بتفتروا من الكلام ... الوقت كلو مقابلين بعض وتنقوا .. اصلكم بتقولوا شنو ؟؟ بتحلوا مشكلة فلسطين ؟؟!! ما مكفيكم الوقت البتقضوهوا مع بعض في الجامعة ؟؟...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*إنتفضت جاكلين فزعاً وهي تتمتم " يا عدرا يا أم النور " رفعت يدها وقد فردت أصابعها الخمس في وجه بدرية فظهر التناقض واضحاً بين باطن كفها الشديد البياض والصليب الموشوم في أسفله باللون الرمادي الداكن وهي تتمتم .. خمسة وخميسه .. الله اكبر على عينك .. ثم مالت على أذن رفيقتها هامسة خوفا من أن تسمعها بدرية...

- تعرفي يا منال خالتك المفعوصة دي يوم حتجيب لي سكتة قلبية بصوتها العامل زي الرعد دة ...

ثم رفعت صوتها وهي تستدير لتخاطب بدرية ...

- في شنو يا بدرية ؟؟؟ القيامة قامت ولا حاجة ؟؟ 
تدخلت منال بسرعة وقبل أن ترد خالتها بلؤمها المعتاد على صديقتها المقربة ...

- مالك هايجة يا بدرية ؟؟ في شنو ؟؟ .. إحنا جينا نرتاح شوية لغاية ما الناس تخلص صلاة المغرب وبعدين نطلع ...

رمقتها بدرية بنظرة تنفث ناراً ...

- يعني انتي عارفة دة وقت الصلاة ؟؟؟ طيب مالك يا ختي ما قمتي تصلي ؟؟ عرفنا صاحبتك مسيحية .. اها انتي مالك ؟؟

- انا عندي عذر شرعي يا بدرية وما علي صلاة ... خلصينا عاوزة شنو ?


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ما انا العاوزة يا منال ... امي وبلقيس قالوا ليك تعالي جهزي حاجات التعليمة ... مش انتي عارفة انو الليلة آخر تعليمة لرحمة ؟؟ .. ولا عاوزة الناس تجهز ليك حاجات اختك وانتي قاعدة تتونسي ؟؟ ...

- طيب يا فالحة ... اجري قولي لامي وحبوبة انا وجاكلين جهزنا الحاجات كلها من قبيل ومنتظرين الغناية تجي عشان نطلعها ... يلا هويّنا ...

إستشاطت بدرية غضباً .. وظهرت نزعتها الطفولية في حركة قدمها التي رفعتها وضربت بها الارض ...

- اوعك يا منال تقولي لي هوينّا ... والله اكلم ليك امي وبلقيس ... انا صحي اصغر منك لكن مفروض تحترميني .. انا خالتك ولا انتي ناسية ؟؟ ..

- طيب يا خالتي ... خلاص رسالتك وصلت .. ممكن تمشي هسة ؟؟ ولمن رحمة تخلص دخان والغناية تجي تعالي ناديني ... 

إستدارت بدرية والدموع تتلألأ في عينيها ... إتجهت مباشرة الى خلف المنزل وبدأت بالشكوى ما إن رأت امها وشقيقتها الكبرى تحيطان برحمة المتبرمة من حرارة الدخان ... إنتفضت السرة هلعاً عندما رات صغرى بناتها تشرق بدموعها ..

- سجمي .. مالك بتبكي يا بدرية ؟؟ في شنو ؟؟ ...

تجاهلت بدرية امها واتجهت الى شقيقتها ..

- يا بلقيس شوفي منال دي .. بتعاملني كاني طفلة صغيرة وما بتعمل لكلامي أي اعتبار وطول الوقت قاعدة مع جاكلين ولو جيت اقعد معاهم يطردوني ... هي أولى ليها تقعد مع منو ؟؟ انا ولا جاكلين ؟؟

كانت بلقيس تدرك إحساس الغيرة الذي يعتري شقيقتها الصغرى من علاقة إبنتها بجاكلين .. وظلت تراقب بإشفاق محاولاتها المستميتة لدخول الدائـرة المغلقة عليهما ورغبتها الملحة في تصنيفها ضمن ( البنات الكبار ) حتى تخرج من صفة الطفولة التي تلازمها .. من جانبها حاولت بلقيس جاهدة خلق علاقة تآلف بين شقيقتها وبين " هادية " إبنة نعمات زوجة أبيها التي تماثلها سناً .. لكن العداء المستعر بين السرة ونعمات خلق شرخاً عميقاً بين الاخوات لم تفلح حكمة ود العمدة في تضييقه برغم إسلوبه العادل في المعاملة بين زوجتيه وبناتهما ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هبت بلقيس من جلستها واحتضنت شقيقتها التي تحس بالامومة تجاهها وخاطبتها بحنو زائد وهي تمسح دموعها بطرف ثوبها ...

- معليش يا بدرية ما تزعلي .. إنتي مش عارفة منال وطريقتها ؟؟ لكن والله هي بتحبك اكتر من أي زول تاني ... بس انا كلمتك من زمان .. وقت المذاكرة ما تمشي ليها .. وبالذات الايام دي امتحاناتها قربت وعرس رحمة عامل ليها ربكة شديدة .. هي وجاكلين بينتهزوا أي فرصة عشان يذاكروا .. وبكرة لمن تدخلي كلية الطب زيهم حتعرفي زنقة المذاكرة كيف ... 

ازدادت بدرية التصاقاً بشقيقتها وهي تحتج ...

- ما كانوا بيذاكروا يا بلقيس ..كانوا قاعدين يتونسوا وأول ما دخلت عليهم قطعوا الكلام كالمعتاد ... انا عاوزة اعرف ليه بيسكتوا كل ما اجي اقعد معاهم ؟؟

كانت الكلمات تندفع من فمها كالسيل حتى طغت عليها زغرودة عالية مميزة تعالى بعدها صوت رفيع يتكلم بلكنة محببة ...

- السرة ... بلقيس .. يا جماعة انتو وين ؟؟ لسة ما جهزتوا ؟؟ ... انا جبت اللقيمات وبلح القنديلة الما خمج جابوهو من الشمالية امس ... تعالوا يا بنات شيلوا معاي ..يا بت يا اميرة .. مالك واقفة متنحة كدة ؟؟؟ اتناولي مني كورة المديدة دي ووديها لرحمة خليها تشربها دافية عشان تشد حيلها في الرقيص ...

افلتت بلقيس شقيقتها من بين ذراعيها وهي تحذرها ...

- بدرية .. اوعك تتكلمي فارغ قدام خالتك رجاء ولا تجيبي سيرة منال وجاكلين فاهمة ؟؟

وقبل ان تجاوبها بدرية ارتفع صوت السرة مهدداً ...

- امشي يا بت بلاش دلع فاضي وشوفي ليك شغلة اعمليها بلا كل يوم فالقة راسنا منال وجاكلين .. جاكلين ومنال ... وبحذرك لو لحقتي فتحتي خشمك دة قدام رجاء ولا جبتي السيرة دي بالغلط ما تلومي الا روحك وشوفيني حاعمل فيك شنو .. 

ظهرت رجاء في طرف الساحة وهي تحمل الاغراض بكلتا يديها وسيل الزغاريد يندفع من فمها بلا توقف ... كانت امراة قصيرة القامة ممتلئة باعتدال وذات ملامح ناعمة .. يحيط بوجهها المستدير شعر قصير تداخلت فيه الخصلات السوداء مع الفضية لتكسبها عمراً يفوق عمرها الحقيقي .. من خلف اطار النظارة الطبية الذهبي الرفيع شعّت عينان تفيضان لطفاً وحناناً ... وتزينت شفتيها الرفيعتين الباهتتين بابتسامة لا تعرف الخمول ... ظهر بياض بشرتها من خلال فتحة الفستان الاسود الذي اصبح علامة مميزة لم تفارقها منذ ثمان سنوات حينما ارتدته حزناً على وفاة زوجها الشاب بحادث سير ماساوي تاركاً لها جمال على أعتاب الشهادة السودانية والتوأم جانيت وجاكلين في الثانية عشرة من عمرهما ... حملتهم مع فجيعتها وعادت بهم الى منزل والدها العجوز الملاصق لحوش ود العمدة .. كانت دماثة خلقها هي جواز مرورها الى قلب حامد والسرة ..وخلال فترة وجيزة اصبحت كاحدى بناتهم .. واصبح اولادها بمثابة الاخوان لبنات الحوش .. وبعد وفاة الوالد العجوز زادت رعايه حامد للاسرة الصغيرة .. وبرغم حضور شقيق رجاء من " الدبة " مسقط راسهم للاقامة معها .. الا ان احساس ود العمدة بالمسئولية تجاههم لم ينقص بل زاد وشمل القادم الجديد فاحتضنه ووفر له عملاً في سوق امدرمان وقدم له الدعم والحماية حتى قوى عوده... 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بحضور رجاء ارتفعت حرارة الزغاريد وبدا توافد الجيران لحضور التعليمة ... اغتنمت " رحمة " الفرصة وهبت بفرح من حفرة الدخان ... تجرعت " المديدة" التي احضرتها رجاء على عجل ثم ركضت الى الداخل تتبعها صرخات امها ...

- يا بت اركزي وبطلي الجري ... امشي ارتاحي شوية واجهزي الغناية قربت تجي ... يا اميرة نادي لي منال .. البت دي مشت وين ؟؟!! ...

اتاها صوت من داخل المنزل مجيباً...

- منال مافي ... مشت بين ناس خالتي رجاء مع جاكلين ...

تنهدت بلقيس بغيظ وهي تتمتم .. والله ما خاتية عليك بدرية يا منال يا بتي... الوقت كلو يا قاعدة مع جاكلين ولا عندهم في البيت ... اليتكل عليك يتكل على حيطة مايلة ... اخير اقوم اسوي حاجاتي براي ... بس لو اعرف سرك شنو مع بيت ناس رجاء كنت ارتحت !!! ... 

كانت جدران المنزل الصغير الملاصق لحوش ود العمدة مطلية بلون الكركم الأصفر فاظهر سواد الباب الحديدي العريض الذي يتوسط حائط قصير انتصبت في قمته قطع من الزجاج الناتئ باشكال مثلثية متنافرة ... إتكأ الباب على ثلاث عتبات خشنة وإستظل تحت تعريشة من " القنا " المتقاطع التي تشكل ممر ضيق يمتد الى البوابة الداخلية للمنزل .. على الاعواد المطلية بمختلف الالوان تسلقت فروع شجرة عنب عجوز واصبحت اوراقها مظلة خضراء تدلت من بينها العناقيد المخفية في قطع صغيرة من القماش الابيض ... في جنبات الحوش تناثرت اواني الزرع الفخارية الرطبة ... وغلبت على محتوياتها ورود " الجهنمية " الحمراء والبرتقالية ... بينما شكلت شتلات الفل والياسمين أقلية نشرت رائحتها العطرة لتختلط برائحة البسطرمة وضفائر السجق المتدلية من حبال متوازية اصطفت في طرف الحوش البعيد ...
بدا الضوء المنبعث من الداخل ناعماً بتموجات صفراء توحي بالدفء ... كان النظام يميز الصالة المربعة المفروشة بأثاث بسيط ... على الجدران توزعت صور مريم العذراء وهي تحمل طفلها وتحيط براسيهما هالات من نور ... وصور متنوعة للمسيح وهو يتناول عشاؤه وسط حوارييه ... و لوحة كبيرة إحتلت نصف الجدار لقديس يرتدي درعاً ويحمل رمحاً طويلاً يغرزه في احشاء تنين مطروح ارضاً ... كانت أبواب الغرف تطل على الصالة الصغيرة ... بينما انزوى المطبخ والحمام في احدى الاركان .. تسللت روائح البسطرمة والسجق الى الداخل واختطلت بعبق بخور اللبان المتصاعد من مبخر صغير لتخلق جواً مثقلاً بمزيج مميز ... 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*داخل احدى الغرف وقفت جاكلين أمام المرآة وهي تمشط شعرها الطويل وتزيد من حمرة شفتيها بينما جلست على السرير نسخة طبق الاصل منها تراقبها بغيظ .. وأخيراً خاطبتها من بين اسنان مطبقة...

- جاكلين ؟؟ انتي مش عارفة الليلة عندنا درس الكتاب في الكنيسة ؟؟ البص حيجي ياخدنا بعد شوية ... انتي ما ناوية تمشي ولا شنو ؟؟

ردت جاكلين بلهجة عابثة لا مبالية ...

- جانيت يا حبيبتي ... انتي مش عارفة انو الليلة تعليمة رحمة الاخيرة ؟؟ كيف يعني عاوزاني افوتها ؟؟ لو على درس الكتاب ما هو كل اسبوع ... حامشي الاسبوع الجاي ولو قسيس نجيب سال عني قولي ليهو عيانة ...

هبت جانيت وقد احمر وجهها غضباً ..

- والله عال يا جاكلين ... ما مكفيك انك ما ماشية وكمان عاوزاني اكذب عشان اغطي عليك ؟؟!! انتي انسانة ما مسئولة .. الاهم ليك شنو درس الكتاب ولا التعليمة ؟؟ انتي يا بت ما ناوية تتعدلي وتمشي صح ؟؟

هزت جاكلين راسها فتماوج شعرها الكثيف بنعومة .. استدارت لتواجه توأمها بتحدى ...

- يا جونا يا اختي .. بطلي تعقدي الدنيا لانها ما ناقصة تعقيد ... انتي عاوزة تمشي الكنيسة ؟؟ امشي .. انا ما حايشاك .. وما في داعي تكذبي .. لو سألوك عني قولي ليهم مشت تعليمة بت الجيران .. اوكيه ؟؟ يلا يا حلوة باي ... لمن ترجعي احكي لي درس الكتاب وانا بحكي ليك التعليمة..

غمزت شقيقتها بعينها وهي تخرج من الغرفة منادية ...

- يلا يا منال جيبي الكتاب وتعالي اتاخرنا ... 

انتفضت منال عند سماع صوت صديقتها وسحبت يدها النائمة بدعّة في يد جمال .. تلاقت عيناهما في نظرة طويلة معبرة وهمست له قبل ان تخرج من باب الغرفة الموارب ...

- جمال ... لازم اشوفك بعدين ... انا ما بقدر اجي عندكم تاني الليلة .. وبكرة طالعة مشاوير مع امي نقضي باقي حاجات العرس ... يعني إحتمال ما الاقيك ... بعد ما تنتهي التعليمة انت تعال عندنا البيت .. اعمل روحك عاوز أي حاجة من خالتي رجاء ولا جاكلين .. خلاص اتفقنا ؟؟ انت عارف انا لو ما شفتك يومين ورا بعض بتعب شديد ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل الثاني
تمطّت " نعمات " بليونة في الكرسي المواجه للمرآة داخل غرفة نومها .. مالت بجسدها حتى كاد وجهها يلتصق بانعكاسه في الزجاج المصقول ... كانت تتأمل ملامحها بدقة .. مرت باطراف اناملها على جبينها العريض وهي تتلمس التجاعيد التي تتشكل في خطوط عرضية عميقة عندما ترفع حاجبيها الغليظين إلى أعلى ... احست بكآبة تحتلها فانزلت اصابعها الطويلة الى ركن عينها وهي تحسب عدد الخطوط الصغيرة التي تزايدت خلال الفترة الاخيرة ... ظلت على حالها فترة من الزمن يدها تتجول بلا وعي بين خدودها النحيلة واعلى شفتيها المكتنزتين وعنقها الطويل المشرب بالسمرة
اخيراً نهضت عن الكرسي وتمايلت يميناً ويساراً وهي تستكشف بعرفان تضاريس جسدها اللدن الذي كتم سر سنوات عمرها بمهارة ولم يفصح عن الاثنتنان وخمسون عاماً التي بلغتها منذ شهور ...
كانت شاردة الذهن .. تتنازعها مشاعر متناقضة بين الفرح والحزن ... ما يحدث في المنزل من تجهيزات زواج حفيدة زوجها أهاج شجونها وأعاد اليها ذكريات قديمة راحت تسترجعها بلذة خفية كانت في السابعة والعشرين عندما رأت حامد للمرة الاولى ... شريك والدها في تجارة الاخشاب والذي اصبح صديقه برغم فارق العمر بينهما .. سبقته سمعته اليها قبل ان تراه .. كان والدها يتحدث عنه باعجاب واحترام وهو يثني على ادبه ونشاطه والتزامه وجديته ... تدريجيا انتقل اليها الإنبهار بشخصية ود العمدة واصبحت تتلهف لمعرفة اخباره ...وبرغم علمها بزواجه من ابنه عمه وابوته لاربع بنات ... الا انها لم تكن تملك دفعاً لمشاعرها المتنامية ... 
كان زواج شقيقها الاكبر سبباً في اول لقاء بينهما ... عندما راته بجسده النحيل وعينيه الحزينتين بلونهما المتمازج قفز قلبها ... وادركت انها واقعة في هوى هذا الرجل ما ان تلاعبت غمازتاه إثر ضحكة هادئة اطلقها تجاوبا مع إحدى دعابات ابيها ... عزمت على لفت نظره باي طريقة ممكنة ... فانتظرت حتى صدح صوت الفنان باغنية بطيئة الايقاع ودخلت حلبة الرقص بتصميم وهي تتباهى بشعرها الطويل الغزير الذي رفع عنه حظر الاختباء خلف الثوب إكراماً لزواج شقيقها ... أحنت ظهرها بليونة وفردت ذراعيها بدلال فنفر صدرها أمامها بعنفوان وهو يعلو ويهبط بتناسق تام مع حركات عنقهاالطويل ... كانت ترقص برشاقة الغزال وعيناها تحدقان في النجوم فوقها بهيام .. تلاشى احساسها بمن حولها واصبحت ترقص له وحده ... كانت بين الحين والاخر تسترق النظرتجاهه لترى تاثير مهارتها التي اجبرت الجميع على التراجع والوقوف متفرجين فصارت وحيدة وسط دائرة من الانظار الشاخصة ... إختل توازنها لبرهة وجيزة عندما راته قادما نحوها برفقة ابيها ثم استعادت سيطرتها على حركاتها واخذت دورة كاملة اصبحت في نهايتها بمواجهته ... تمايلت باغراء كحمامة منتشية ... ثم خصته ( بالشبال ) دوناًعن غيره ... وعندما لاحظت ارتعاشة رموشه واحتباس انفاسه .. أدركت بانها قد وصلت الى مبتغاها ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بعدها توالت زيارات ود العمدة الي بيتهم ... لم تكن تعدم الوسيلة التي تجعله يراها بها في أبهى حلة عند كل زيارة ... وعندما لمّح حامد لوالدها عن رغبته بالزواج مرة اخرى املاً في الحصول على الولد الذي يتمناه بعد ان انجبت له زوجته اربع بنات .. فهم الرجل الخبير التلميح ولم يتحفظ في الموافقة على تزويجه ابنته التي كانت تسير نحو العنوسة بخطى حثيثة رغم جمالها واصلها الكريم... 
في الثامنة والعشرين من عمرها اصبحت نعمات الزوجة الثانية لحامد الامين ... كان شرطها الوحيد هو بقائها في منزل منفصل وبعيد عن زوجته الاولى .. وكان لها ما ارادت .. اشترى لها حامد منزلاً بالقرب من والديها .. ووزع وقته بالتساوى بينها وبين السرة ... بعد سنة من زواجهما اتت نادية ... ثم تلتها اميرة ... احست نعمات بالقلق والخوف من توالي البنات وامتناع الولد فقررت التوقف عن الانجاب لفترة .. بعد اربع سنوات انجبت هادية التي كان الفرق بينها وبين بدرية ابنةالسرة شهر واحد فقط ... وقتها ابلغها زوجها بقراره الواجب التنفيذ عن انتقالها الى البيت الكبير في منطقة ابوروف ورفض كل حججها الممانعة بعد ان وعدها بأن يكون الجزءالخاص بها في المنزل بعيداً عن سلطة السرة ... 

وبرغم رفض ودالعمدة القاطع بناء جدار يفصل بين المنزلين داخل الحوش الواحد ... الا ان نعمات استطاعت ان تخلق حواجز عالية بينها وبين ضرتها وبناتها ... كانت الصغيرات يخرجن احياناً عن سيطرتها ويذهبن للعب مع اخواتهن بتشجيع من الاب الممتعض من تباعد بناته ... لكن نعمات ظلت بعيدة عن عالم السرة الملئ بالاتباع ... حتى عندما تزوج حامد للمرة الثالثة .. لم تجمعهما المحنة المشتركة ... ومارست كل واحدة منهما رفضها وحزنها باسلوبها الخاص ...
عادت نعمات الى واقعها على صوت ابنتها الكبرى نادية وهي تخاطبها بالحاح .. 

- امي انتي سرحانة قدر دة في شنو ؟؟ انا لي ساعة بتكلم معاك.. ما ماشة التعليمة ؟؟. عليك الله يا امي تعالي .. بلقيس حتزعل لو ماجيتي وهي طيبة وبتحبك ... ما ليك دعوة بامي السرة ... اقعدي بعيد منها ...

انتفضت نعمات بغضب عندما سمعت كلمات ابنتها الاخيرة ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- نادية؟؟ انا مش حذرتك قبل كدة ما تقولي امي السرة ؟؟ ... اوعى تاني اسمعك تقولي الكلمة دي فاهمة ولا لا ؟؟ انتي عندك ام واحدة بس .. انا بس التقولي لي امي .. قال امي السرة قال ... انشاء الله ( مو ) يفقع مرارتها زي ما فاقعة مرارتي ..

ردت نادية بهدوء وهي تحاول امتصاص غضب والدتها

- حاضر حاضر يا امي ... معليش نسيت ..خلاص تاني قدامك ما باقول كدة ..

صرخت فيها نعمات ..

- لاقدامي ولا وراي ... 

تمتمت الابنة بحيرة ..

- لكن يا امي اناديها بشنو ؟؟ باسمها ساكت ؟؟ انتي عاوزة الناس تقول اننا قليلات ادب وانك ما ربيتنا كويس؟؟ .. هسة مش بناتها كلهم حتى الكبار بيقولوا ليك امي نعمات؟؟

صمتت نعمات امام منطق ابنتها ثم اخفت عجزها عن الاجابة باشاحة وجهها الى الجهة الاخرى وهي تستمع الى سؤال نادية اللحوح ...

- طيب يا امي انتي حتمشي ولا لا ؟؟

التمعت عينا نعمات بتحد..

- طبعا ماشة ... هو معقولة أنا القى فرصة أغيظ فيها العجوز الشمطاء دي وأخليها ؟؟ اجري طلعي لي توبي الجديد الجابو لي أبوك ... وجيبي علب دهبي كلها .... خلي أميرة تولع لي مبخر كبير ... وطلعي من الدولاب قزازة الخمرة وعلبة البخور .. الليلة حخلي السرة تنفجر من الغيظ ....

في الحوش الفسيح صفت كراسي الخيزران على شكل هلال تربع في منتصفه ( برش ) تداخل فيه لون السعف الطبيعي مع خطوط بلون زهور ( الكركديه ) الداكنة وتزينت أطرافه بحبات الودع وجنيهات ذهبية مزيفة معقودة بإحكام بخيوط حمراء قانية ... كان المكان يموج بالأصوات والضحكات .. والترقب ... في المقدمة جلست المغنية بثوبها الأزرق الشفاف وشعرهاالمجدول ضفائر صغيرة وهي تنقر بأظافرها الطويلة على " الدلوكة " النائمة في حجرها بطاعة .. من مدخل المنزل ظهرت جاكلين تتقدمها عاصفة من بخور ( التيمان ) تندفع من ( المبخر ) الفخاري الضخم بين يديها .. من خلفها أتت رحمة تتعثر في خطوات خجولة ومرتبكة تسندها يدي منال ... تعالت الزغاريد حتى اهتز المكان برنينها ... كانت تنتهي لتبدا من جديد في مباراة حامية لإظهار البراعة وطول الأنفاس ... لم يقطع سيلها إلا صوت رخيم ترافق مع ضربات قوية على الجلد المشدود .. 

من بعيد جات تمشي المها ...
كل زول قال وين امها ....

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هدأ الصخب .. وتركزت الانظار على رحمة التي تهادت في البرش كفراشة ناعمة ... كانت قدماها المشبعتان بلون الحطب المحترق تدوران بحرفية اثارت حسد الكثيرات ... وباشارة سرية من عيني المغنية بدات رحمة تفك رباط ثوبها من وسطها بدلال ... رمته ارضاً وهي تبتسم بعيون مسدلة لكلمات التشجيع التي تطلقها شقيقتها وصديقاتها ... اشتعلت الايدي حماساً ... وغابت رحمة عن الواقع المحيط بها وسرح خيالها في المجهول الذي ينتظرها ....
داخل المنزل شبه الخالي طرقت بلقيس برفق على باب غرفة والدتها ثم فتحته قليلاً ومدت راسها لتجد السرة مستلقية علىسريرها وهي تدخن سيجارتها ببطء ولذة .. وتتامل بعيون نصف مغلقة الخاتم الذهبي الضخم في يدها اليسرى ...

خاطبتها بلقيس باحترام ومحبة ...

- يمة !! انتي بتدخني هسة والبيت ملان ناس ؟؟ لو زول شافك يقول شنو ؟؟

********


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*رمقتها السرة بنظرة مؤنبة ..
- يا بت انا بدخن قـدام ابوك " حامد ود العمدة " شخصيـاً .. ناس شنو تاني البهتم بيهم
؟؟!! ( طظ ) في أي زول ... جهزتي الحاجات كلها ؟؟ العقربة جات؟؟
ادركت بلقيس مقصد السرة من كلماتها الاخيرة ... كان العداء سافراً ومستمراً بينها وبين نعمات زوجة حامد الاخرى .. ومنذ انتقال نعمات الى المنزل بعد انجابها لابنتها الثالثة بدأت حرب السيطرة والاستقلال الخفية بين الزوجتين .. وبرغم محاولة نعمات تجنب الصدام مع السرة ... الا ان استفزازات ضرتها كانت اكبر من قدرتها على الاحتمال ... وكان لابد لها ان ترد الصاع صاعين فتسلحت بجمالها وفارق السن بينها وبين ضرتها لتواجه به جبروت السرة وسطوتها المستمدة من صلة القرابة بينهاوبين حامد وقوة دعم الاهل لابنتهم امام الغريبة
الغازية ...- يا امي الله يخليك ما تصطدمي بيها الليلة وخلي التعليمة تمر علي خير عشان خاطر رحمه ..

- اصطدم بيها ؟؟؟ هي دي منو دي خطافة الرجال دي الانا بعبرها ولا اهببوا ليها ؟؟ اهاا لابسة شنو ؟؟

- لابسة توب عادي يا امي .. يلا تعالي خلينا نطلع برة .. اكيد الناس بدوا يسالوا حبوبة العروس وامها وينهم ..

نهضت السرة من سريرها بصعوبة وتوكأت على كتف بلقيس حتى الباب المؤدي الى الحوش ثم انتزعت يدها منها بحدة ...

- خلاص خليني امشي براي .. ما عاوزة اللبوة دي تشوفني كدة وتشمت فيني وتقول انا عجزت وبقيت ما قادرة امشي ... هي قاعدة وين .. اريتها تقعد في النار ..

اومات بلقيس تجاه مكان نعمات .. وعندما التقت نظرات المراتين ضاقت عينا السرة بحقد وهي تتامل ثوب نعمات الجديد وكمية الحلى الذهبية التي تتزين بها ... فلكزت ابنتها ..

- ما قلتي توب عادي ؟؟ عايني ليها لابسة كيف ؟؟ هي قايلة روحها لسة عروس مدهبة قدر دة ؟؟ ولا التقول جايباهو من بيت ابوها ؟؟ ما كلو من خير راجلي السرقتو مني ..

جلست السرة في اول كرسي صادفها حتى لا يبدو عليها اعياء السبعين عاماً التي تحملها اضافة الى كميات الشحم الهائلة المتمركزة في بطنها وخلفيتها وساقيها ... دارت بنظراتها تتامل الحضور ... اتسعت ابتسامتها لرؤية جيرانها واقاربها الذين اتوا لمجاملتها ... اغمضت عينيها ورفعت راسها لتطلق زغرودة عالية طغت على كل ما عداها .. 




*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل الثالث



كان ظلام الليل يجثم على صدر ( إبراهيم ) وهو يتقلب في فراشه باضطراب ... ومن بين شفتيه المطبقتين تنبعث اصوات متقطعة .. مختنقة .. نائحة ... انه جحيمه المعتاد الذي ظن انه قد فر منه منذ زمن طويل لكنه تبعه متواريا في دثار الاحلام ..
حلكة الظلام لفت الكون بستائر عميقة من السكون المصبوغ برائحة الخوف .. وهناك خلف سور الاشجـار الذي يفصل بين البيت الكبيـر والمنـزل الصغير الذي تقطنه اسرة ( بخيت ) و زوجته ( العينة ) وأبناؤهما الثلاثة .. يتراءى ضوء واهن يتراقص مع هبات الريح مشكلاً صوراً مخيفة ... انهم ( السحاحير ) الذين ما تفتا السرة تحذره منهم ومن الذهاب الى المنزل المتواري خلف الاشجار حيث يقطنون ... لكنه بحدسه الطفولي ادرك ان امه تحاول منعه من الاختلاط باهل البيت الصغير لسبب لا يعلمه .. لذلك اعتادالتسلل الى هناك دون علمها ... نهاراً .. كان كل شئ يبدو على طبيعته لم يكن هناك مايخيف ... لكن الليل هو المشكلة ... عندما يجافيه النوم فيغامر بتحدى الظلام ويقطع الحوش الواسع بخطوات وجلة وهو يتلفت في كل الاتجاهات حتى يصل الى الدغل الكثيف ويندس خلفه مستعيناً بضؤ القمر الباهت للبحث عن ممر الدخول .. كان اكثر ما يخيفه هوصوت صرير الباب الخشبي المتهالك المثبت بعشوائية في الحائط الطيني القصير .. صوتاً كئيباً يسرى في صمت الليل وكانه صرخات الشياطين ... هكذا اخبرته السرة ... بان صوت الشياطين يشبه صوت باب بيت بخيت والعينة ...

كان يتخطى هذاالعائق بشق الانفس ليدخل الى الساحة الصغيرة على اطراف اصابعه ... يتراءى له من على البعد حوض المياه العميق المطلي بالطحالب الخضراء وماسورته اليتيمة التي أدمنت سكب القطرات رغماً عن قطع الاقمشة الملفوفة حولها لإيقاف نزيفها المتواصل .. كانت القطع المتدلية بعشوائية تتحرك مع أقل هبة ريح كاذرع العناكب التي تنتظر مروره لتتسلق جسده وتمتص دمه ... كان يكره العناكب وكل ما يذكره بها ... عادة يشيح بنظراته منجهة الحوض وهو يضع يديه على أذنيه الصغيرتين حتى لا يسمع صوت تساقـط قطرات الماء بلحن رتيب يصك أسنانه ... أمام المنزل الطيني انتصبت ( راكـوبة ) فسيحـة جٌدل سقفها بسعف النخيل المتكئ على اعواد القنا السميك ..تمددت ظلال الاعواد التي ترفعها واستطالت فصارت اذرع بمخالب واطراف باقدام معقوفة كان المنظـر يزداد سؤاً عندماتكون هناك بقايـا جمـر متخلف عن حـريق الحطب تحت الصاج الذي ( تعوس ) فيه العينة ( الكسرة ) فتشع كعين خبيثة تراقب تقدمه البطئ نحو باب المنزل المبنى من ( الجالوص ) بنوافذه الخشبية المشققة التي تبعد عن الأرض بمسافة اقل من امتداد ذراعه القصير
كان ابراهيم يستمد شجاعته من احساس الوحدة الذي يخنقه في البيت الكبير .. فلا احد هناك يلاعبه او يتكلم معه ... السرة مشغولة دوماً برعاية شقيقتيه .. بلقيس التي تصغره بخمس سنوات .. وبدور التي بلغت عامها الاول منذ ايام اما والده فهو لا يراه الا لماماً ... لم يحدث يوما ان لعب معه كما يفعل بخيت مع اولاده ... حتى في اوقات وجوده الشحيحة بالمنزل يبدو وكانه يتحاشى بقائهما في مكان واحد ... ما ان يراه حتى يدخل يده في جيبه لتخرج ممتلئة بعملات حديدية متنوعة يمنحها له وهو يربت على ظهره بعجلة كما يفعل مع جرو صغير يرغب في التخلص منه ثم يختفي مسرعاً من امامه .. كثيرا ما احس بالالم والحيرة من تجاهل والده له فكان يلجا الى امه ويسالها ..

- انتي يا السرة ... ابوي ليه مابيحبني ؟؟

وتاتيه اجابتها المكررة المترافقة مع ضربة قوية من يدها على صدرها...

*

----------


## jafaros

*وين الباقي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

وين الباقي



 

جاييك ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*سريع يا غسينابي  والله سنين من القصص دي رجعتنا لأيام زمان
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- سجمي ؟؟ يا ولد منو القال ليك الكلام الفارغ دة ؟؟ ابوك حامد بيحبك اكتر من روحو وبعدين انا مش قلت ليك قبال كدة ما تناديني باسمي ساكت كدة ؟؟مش كلمتك انو كدة عيب وحرام والله حيدخلك النار لو ناديتني باسمي ؟؟ قول امي ياابراهيم ... ما تقول السرة .. قول امي ... اوعاك اسمعك تاني تقول السرة ....


لكنه يتجاهل كلماتها كما كل مرة ويواصل اسئلته الحائرة ...


- طيب يا السرة هو ليه ما بشيلني ويلعب معاي زي ما بيعمل مع بلقيس وبدور .. ولا زي ماعم بخيت بيعمل مع عبد الرزاق وحبيبة ؟؟

وتاتي الاجابة المتوارية خلف الحقيقةالمؤلمة ...


- عشان بلقيس وبدور بنات وانت راجل ... وعشان هم صغار وانت كبير ... وبعدين انا مش حذرتك ما تمشي بيت ناس بخيت ؟؟ ومش قلت ليك ما تقول ليهو عمي ؟؟انت تناديهو بخيت وبس .. وما تلعب مع اولاده ديل لا زيك ولا بشبهوك ...


- كيف يعني ما زيي ولا بشبهوني ؟؟ قصدك عشان لونهم اسود وشعرهم خشن ؟؟


- لاما عشان لونهم اسود وشعرهم خشن ... لكن هم بس ما بشبهوك والسلام ... انت لسة صغير وما فاهم حاجة وبكرة لمن تكبر حتفهم معنى كلامي دة ... يلا بطل غلبة كتيرة واتعلم تقول امي ...


لم تقنعه اجاباتها يوماً ولم تمنحه الراحة التي يحتاجها أوتبدد الحيرة التي يحسها ...





*

----------


## الغسينابي

* اشمعنى انا عاوزاني اقول ليك امي ؟؟ ما كل الناس بتقول ليك السرة .. 

ونكاية في اجاباتها التي لم تشف غليله كان يهرب من امامها تجاه بيت بخيت والعينة تتبعه صرخاتها المحذرة ...

- يا ولد تعال .. ما تمشي هناك ... عندهم سحاحير بياكلوك ..
في النهار .. لم يكن يهتم لتخويفها ...
لكنه الان في قبضة الليل .. خطواته المتسللة الصامتة ترتعش تجاوباً مع دقات قلبه الخائف ... لقد جفاه النوم وعززت صرخات بدور المريضة (بالحصبة) من دوافع صحوه فوجد نفسه وحيداً في الغرفة الواسعة بسقفها الخشبي المرتفع ... وصوّر له خياله ( العناقريب ) الضخمة بارجلها الرفيعة العالية كانها العناكب التي يكرهها فنزل من مكانه بهدوء حتى لا يوقظها من سباتها ... انسلّ من غرفته وركض تجاه غرفة السرة المضيئة ... من شق الباب الموارب سمع صوت بدور الباكي فاختلس النظر ليجدها بين ذراعي امه المتقرفصة في منتصف سريرها وهي تحملها وتهزها برفق بينما استكانت بلقيس بين ذراعي والده وهو يدور بها من اقصى الغرفة الى اقصاها ... يبدو ان لا مكان له هنا ... تسلل بهدوء من باب المطبخ الخلفي باتجاه بيت بخيت والعينة ... هناك دائما يجد مكانا يسعه واشخاصاً يلاعبونه ويهتمون لامره ...
عندما تخطى كل الصعاب ووصل اخيراً الى الباب ... إنفتح امامه بسلاسة ودون اصدار الصوت الشيطاني فركض تجاه المبنى الطيني ودفع بابه ودخل ... وقف في منتصف الصالة الطولية التي تطل عليها غرفتان صغيرتان .. واحدة تخص العينة وبخيت وتشاركهما فيها ( حبيبة ) التي تماثل بلقيس عمراً .. بينما خصصت الغرفة الاخرى لاستقبال الضيوف نهاراً ونوم عبد الرزاق وعبد الستار ليلاً ... كان يهم بالحركة عندما تناهت الى سمعه اصوات مبهمة تاتي من غرفة بخيت والعينة .. لم تكن واضحة بسبب الباب الموصد ... لكنه ميز بصعوبة صوت العينة المبحوح وهي تتاوه وتصرخ ... وفي لحظة صمتها يرتفع صوت بخيت الاجش وهو يتمتم بعبارات غامضة ... أخافته الأصوات وبدا عقله القاصر يتساءل عن السبب الذي يجعل بخيت يقدم على ضرب العينة ويؤلمها حتى تصرخ ... ركض فزعاً إلى الغرفة الاخرى ودلف من الباب الموارب على عجل .. اوقف اندفاعه اصطدام جسده الصغير بشبح يبدو كل ما فيه هائج ومتحفز ... كان عبد الستار ابن السبعة عشر عاماً واقفاً في منتصف الغرفة يتنصت على صرخات امه وهمهمات ابيه وكل شئ فيه يبدو غريباً .. اختفت من ملامحه الوداعة المعتادة وبدا كصقر جائع يبحث عن فريسة لينقض عليها تبادلا نظرات فزعة متفاجئة وبدأ المشهد غامضاً بسبب الاضاءة الصفراء الشاحبة التي تنبعث من لمبة صغيرة معلقة بسلك يتدلى بمحاذاة الحائط ... وقبل ان يدرك ابراهيم ما يحدث وجد يد عبد الستار التي تفوح منها رائحة نفاذة كريهة تغطي فمه وانفه وهو يجره تجاه سريره ... وفي لحظة بدأ الكابوس يجثم على ظهره بكل ثقله والمه وجموحه ... احس بانه يختنق .. وان روحه تتسلل منه بصمت .. وادخله الالم الحاد في غياهب اللاوعي ... 
مرت فترة لا يعلم مداها .. وعندما استفاق كان لا يزال مستلقياً على بطنه يعتريه احساس مخيف بان عمود نار قد اخترق مؤخرته ... فتح عينيه بتعب لتصطدمان بوجه عبد الرزاق النائم باطمئنان في السرير المقابل وقد علت وجهه شبه ابتسامة ... كان ما حدث اكبر من قدرته على الاستيعاب ... وإجتاحته رعشة من الصمت المميت الذي اطبق على المكان ... لم تعد العينة تصرخ .. وتوقفت همهمات بخيت لم يعد هناك غير لون الظلام .. ورائحة الدم ...
عندما استطاع اخيرا ان يرفع راسه وجد عبد الستار جالساً بقلق على طرف السرير وهو يحمل قطعة صغيرة رطبة تبقعت بلون احمر قان ..كان يطويها ويفردها بحركات لا ارادية وعيناه الصغيرتان تدوران بخوف .. غادرته هيئة الصقر المتحفز وعاد الى وداعته المعتادة ... عادت اليه هيئة عبد الستار الذي يلاعبه ويحمله على ظهره جريا الى الدكان الصغير ليشتري الحلوى والالعاب ويساعده في استذكار دروسه وحفظ جداول الضرب وسور القرآن .. لقد استعاد شكله القديم .. شكل صديقه الذي يقوم بعقد الصلح بينه وبين عبد الرزاق عندما يتخاصما اثناء اللعب ... صديقه الذي يطلب منه ان يراقب شقيقته الصغيرة حبيبة عندما تغيب العينة اثناء ساعات خدمتها الطويلة في البيت الكبير ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*أحس بالم ممض عندما رفعه عبد الستار من السرير وطلب منه بهمس ان يتبعه الى الخارج ... خذلته قدماه ولم يستطع السير فاضطر عبد الستار لحمله حتى وصلا الى السور الشجري ... هناك انزله ببطء وجلس قبالته وهو يسنده بيديه وعيناه تنظران اليه بخجل وندم ...

- ابراهيم ؟؟ احنا اصحاب مش كدة ؟؟

اتت ايماءة الموافقة تلقائية وصامتة ..

- الحصل دة بيحصل بين الاصحاب لمن يكونوا بيحبوا بعض شديد ... مش انت عارف انا بحبك قدر شنو ؟؟ انا بحبك زي عبد الغفار وحبيبة ويمكن اكتر منهم كمان ... عشان كدة الحصل دة لازم يفضل سر بيننا انا وانت وبس ومافي أي زول تاني في الدنيا يعرفو ... اوعك يا ابراهيم تكلم زول والا حازعل منك وما حنبقى اصحاب ... وما حتلقى زول تاني يوديك الدكان ولا زول يذاكر ليك ويحل ليك الواجبات وحتبقى بليد في المدرسة وتطلع الطيش .. ولو امك وابوك عرفوا حيحبسوك في البيت الكبير وما حيخلوك تجي عندنا تاني .. ويمكن كمان السرة تحرش ود العمدة يطردنا من البيت لانها اصلاً ما بتحبنا .. انت عاوزهم يطردونا من البيت يا ابراهيم ؟؟؟


اتت هزة الرفض صامتة من الطفل الحائر المتالم .. كانت عينا عبد الستار مغروزتان في عينيه وهو يحشو راسه بمبررات قابلة للتصديق ... لماذا يكذب عليه صديقه ؟؟ ربما هو فعلا لعب لم يعتده لذلك احس بالالم .. ربما في المرة القادمة سيكون اقل الماً ...

حمله عبد الستار وقطع به مساحات الرعب حتى اوصله الى باب المطبخ الخلفي .. انزله برفق وهو يذكره بالكتمان ... 
في تلك الليلة بدات اولى كوابيس ابراهيم واضطرابات نومه التي لازمته طيلة حياته .. عقب صلاة الفجر هرع حامد والسرة الى غرفة الفتى الصغير اثر صرخات هائلة اطلقها وهو يحاول محاربة الاشباح المرعبة التي غزت احلامه .. كان احدها يشبه عبد الستار وقد نبت له قرنان في مقدمة راسه واصبحت عيناه بلون الجمرة المتخلفة عن حريق الحطب تحت صاج الكسرة .. 
عندما تحسس حامد جسده .. وجده يحترق بالحمى ... وفي الصباح غطت بثور ( الحصبة ) الصغيرة التي انتشرت في جسده على آثار اغتيال طفولته الذي تم ليلاً 


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل الرابع

باقتراب موعد العرس ارتفعت حرارة الاستعدادات في حوش ود العمدة .. كانت جحافل النساء تغزو المكان دخولاً وخروجاً في كل الاوقات ... وترقّب سكان الاحياء المجاورة لحي ابوروف الموعد بلهفة .. كانوا يتوقون لحضور عرس آخر يذكرهم بما شهدوه في اعراس بنات ود العمدة السابقة ... بينما لم يعد احد يتذكر تفاصيل زواج ابراهيم من حبيبة ابنة بخيت والعينة الذي تم على عجل واقتصر على اقرب الاقربين .. لم يكن هناك حفل باذخ مثلما توقع الجميع لزواج الولد الوحيد في الحوش ... فبعد عقد القرآن المتواضع اخذ ابراهيم عروسه واختفى تاركاً جملة من التساؤلات والتكهنات عن سر هذا الزواج الغريب بين ابراهيم وهو من هو ... وحبيبة وهي من هي .. وانتشرت الشائعات عن وجود فضيحة محتملة كان لابد من سترها باسرع وقت ... وبدا الجميع في عد الايام لقدوم طفل حبيبة الاول حتى يتاكدوا من شكوكهم ... لكن ولادة فاطمة ابنة حبيبة البكر بعد سنة وثلاثة اشهر من زواجها دحضت الشائعة وجعلتها تنحصر في فرضية رفض السرة لهذه الزيجة والذي عبرت عنه صراحة بحزم امتعتها وسفرها الى القرية وبقاءها هناك لفترة طويلة بمرور السنين انمحت من الاذهان ذكرى هذا الزواج الباهت بينما بقيت صور زواج بلقيس وبسمة وبدور حاضرة بقوة ... كانت فرحة السرة لا توصف بزواج اولى حفيداتها .. فوزعت رسلها في كل مكان لتوجيه الدعوات والتاكيد على معارفها بالحضور ... اصبح حوش ود العمدة مهرجانا من الفرح المتواصل عندما اعلن حامد موافقته وانتشر الخبر فتوافدت جيوش المهنئين وبدات سلسلة من الطقوس التي ابدعت السرة في تنظيمها واخراجها ... حتى اول جلسة لرحمة في ( حفرة الدخان ) تحولت الى حفل مرتجل امتد الى ما بعد منتصف الليل ... وصار ايقاع ( الدلوكة ) موسيقى رسمية لا تنقطع في فضاء الحي ..
صبيحة يوم العرس فتحت الابواب على مصراعيها ووقف حامد في صدر المكان محاطاً باهله وجيرانه وهو يشرف على الذبائح التي نحرت بالجملة ... كان الصيوان الواسع يموج بحركة الاطفال المتراكضين هنا وهناك ... عمال ينظمون الطاولات والمقاعد ... آخرين يرفعون عقود الاضاءة لتثبيتها .. وفود من النساء تدخل وتخرج ... وبين الحين والاخر تتعالى زغرودة طويلة وتجاوبها اخرى بايقاع يهز القلوب ...
في غرفة بلقيس ارتمت رحمة بين ذراعي والدتها وهي تنتحب بصوت مكتوم وامها تحاول ان تتظاهر بالهدوء والحزم ...

- بس يا رحمة ... بطلي بكا .. انتي عاوزة عيونك تحمر وتورم وبعدين الناس تقول العروس مالا ؟؟ طيب وريني انتي هسة بتبكي ليه ؟؟ المفروض تكوني فرحانة .. مش محمود دة انتي الوافقتي عليهو وقلتي عاوزاهو ؟؟

رفعت رحمة وجهها الممتلئ بالدموع لدى ذكر رجلها الذي اختارته بعقلها ثم غزا قلبها .. وبصوت متحشرج سارعت تنفي عنه تهمة تسببه ببكائها... 

- امي انا ببكي لاني ما متخيلة بعد يومين اقوم من النوم وما القاك انتي ومنال جنبي .. ما القى امي السرة وابوي حامد .. ما متخيلة اني اصحى في مكان غريب مع راجل غريب ... خايفة يمة ... خايفة شديد .. صحي محمود انسان طيب ومتدين والكل شهد ليهو بالاخلاق والاحترام ... لكن انتي قلتي لمن ابوي جا يتقدم ليك برضو كل الناس قالت ليكم انو زول كويس .. وانتي ما عرفتي عيوبو الا بعد ما خلاص بقى امر واقع ما منو مفر ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تصاعد نحيبها مرة اخرى ... 

- خايفة يمة بعد فترة محمود يبقى زي ابوي ويعذبني زي ما ابوي عذبك ...
على الفور تخلت بلقيس عن محاولتها التظاهر بالقوة والحزم ... احتضنت ابنتها بشدة وانهمرت دموعها كالسيل وهي تتذكر والد ابنتيها .. الرجل الذي تزوجته ارضاء لاهلها وتطلقت منه انتصارا لكرامتها بعد ان اذاقها صنوفا من الذل طيلة فترة زواجهما القصيرة التي خرجت منها حطام امراة.. 
كانت في التاسعة عشرة من عمرها وقد انهت للتو سنتها الجامعية الاولى بتفوق جعل والدها يطير فرحاً .. فبعد الخيبة التي لازمت ابراهيم في كل مراحل دراسته .. اصبح تفوقها مصدر فخر لاسرتها خصوصا بعد ان اعلنت بدور عن عدم رغبتها في مواصلة دراستها الجامعية وقررت الموافقة على الزواج من احد اقرباء والدتها عقب الانتهاء من امتحان الشهادة الثانوية مباشرة ...
بدات مأسآتها في الاجازة عندما قررت السرة اصطحاب بناتها لزيارة جدتهم المريضة في القرية التي تبعد مسافة قصيرة عن مدينة شندي ... كانت المرة الاولى التي يذهبون فيها جميعاً بعد الرحلة الحزينة التي تلت زواج حامد من نعمات منذ ثلاث سنوات عندما هجرت السرة منزلها وحزمت امتعتها وولدها الوحيد وبناتها الاربعة وعادت الى القرية لتؤجج مشاعر الغضب ضد حامد الغائب في شهر العسل مع عروسه ... رفضت كل محاولات الترضية والاصلاح ما لم يقم حامد بطلاق نعمات لكن عندما مرت خمسة اشهر دون ان ينفذ لها طلبها تغلب عليها حنينها لبيتها ولزوجها ولحياتها التي اعتادتها فابدت اشارة خفيفة عن رغبتها في العودة تلقاها حامد بلهفة واتي محملاً بكميات كبيرة من الحلى الذهبية والعطور والملابس لترضية الزوجة الغاضبة التي عادت وبداخلها احساس بالهزيمة والانكسار تمثل في كره شديد لضرتها ومحاولة دائمة للنيل منها... 
في هذه الزيارة قررت بلقيس المنتشية بنجاحها ان تخلع رداء المراهقة وتظهر في مجتمع القرية بصفتها فتاة جامعية ناضجة .. لفت قامتها المربوعة بالثوب ورفعتها بالكعب العالي .. وضعت الكحل في عينيها مما اظهر جمال لونهما البني الفاتح .. ونثرت العطر بسخاء حول جسدها فبدت مثيرة ومختلفة عن بنات القرية اللائي يماثلنها سناً ولفتت اليها انظار الجميع ...
في عصر يوم غائم ايقظتها السرة من نومها بوجه يتهلل بشراً ..

- بلقيس ... يا بت يا بلقيس ... اصحي ... النوم الليك شنو زي المواعيد دي .. قومي عندنا ضيوف ..

كانت تهزها بعنف متجاهلة احتجاجاتها الناعسة 

- عارفة برة في منو ؟؟ خالتك ( الزهوة ) مرة العمدة سعيد ... عارفاها جاية لشنو؟؟ عاوزة تخطبك لعبد العظيم ولدها ..

كانت الكلمات تندفع من فم السرة يرافقها رزاز من البصاق كما هو شانها في حالات الانفعال الشديد مسحت بلقيس وجهها براحة يدها وهي تتطلع الى امها بانزعاج شديد ...
- خطوبة شنو وعرس شنو ؟؟ انتي يا امي مش عارفة رائيي في الموضوع دة ؟؟ مش السنة الفاتت لمن جاني ولد صاحب ابوي يخطبني رفضت وقلت ليكم عاوزة اكمل دراستي واني ما حتزوج الا بعد اخلص الجامعة ؟؟ مش انتي وابوي قلتوا لي على كيفك وما حنجبرك ؟؟ ليه ما قلتي للناس ديل طوالي انو انا لسة بدري علي لغاية ما اخلص الجامعة وافكر في العرس ؟؟

ضربت السرة صدرها بيدها واتسعت عيناها استنكاراً ...

- سجمي يا بلقيس .. عاوزاني اقول للزهوة بت العمدة ومرة العمدة انو لسة بدري عليك ؟؟ بدري عليك لشنو ؟؟ انتي قايلة روحك صغيرة ؟؟ انا لمن كنت في عمرك كانوا عاقدين علي وبستعد للعرس ... واهي بدور الاصغر منك عرست وعلى وش ولادة ... وبعدين انتي لمن رفضتي العريس الجاك اول داك ما قلنا شئ ووافقناك على كلامك لانو ما كان شيتاً نتحسر عليهو والزيو كتار ... لكن عبد العظيم ولد العمدة سعيد دة الما بترفض .. اصل وفصل .. حسب ونسب .. قرش وجاه .. بنعرفو لغاية جدود جدودو عيلة تمام ما فيها شق ولا طق .. يا بت انتي ما عارفة انتي محظوظة قدر شنو لانو اختارك دوناً عن بنات الفريق كلهم ... تعرفي دة لو مشى لاي بيت من هنا لشندي بيدوهو بقلب قوي.. 
وفجاة اصبح رايها هامشيا ولا يعتد به ... وافق الجميع وباركوا وابتهجوا ..حتى والدها الذي كانت تعتمد على دعمه في الوقوف بجانبها لرفض هذه الزيجة .. اتي مسرعا بامر من والده الذي اعطاه العمر الطويل سطوة ومهابة .. وبرغم تنازله عن لقب العمدة لابنه الاوسط ( بله ) الا انه ظل صاحب الكلمة الاولى والاخيرة في كل الامور ..


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لم تستطع الصمود في وجه الضغوط التي حاصرتها ليلاً ونهاراً .. خاصة بعد ان حضر العريس شخصيا وطلب الجلوس معها بحضور اسرتها .. احست امام طوله الفارع بضآلة حجمها .. وعندما صافحها كانت قبضته قوية ومسيطرة ... كان رجلاً يعرف ميزاته ويستمتع بعرضها.. برغم وسامته الظاهرة .. الا ان فيه شيئا لم تستطع تحديده اثار نفورها .. قطع كل حججها بعد ان تعهد امام الجميع بتركها تواصل دراستها الجامعية واستعداده للاستقرار في العاصمة اكراما لخاطرها وحتى تظل قريبة من اهلها .. وقبل ان تعود اسرة ود العمدة الى منزلها .. تم عقد القرآن وسط مظاهر فرح وبذخ لم تشهدها القرية منذ زواج السرة وإبراهيم ...
طارت الايام وهي ترجوها ان تتمهل .. وبعد شهر ونصف من عقد القرآن كانت تزف الى عبد العظيم .. الى رجل غريب لا تعرف عنه شيئاً ..كان شهر العسل هو بداية رحلة العذاب التي استمرت حتى نهاية الزواج القصير ... كانت معلوماتها عن العلاقة الخاصة بين الرجل والمراة قليلة وسطحية حصلت عليها من صديقاتها المتزوجات بالجامعة وكتب قرأتها خفية وعلى استحياء لتتعرف على اسباب مشاكلها الصحية التي بدات مع وصولها الى مرحلة البلوغ ... لم تكن مهيأة لطلبات عبد العظيم الشبقة ولا خبرته العميقة بعالم النساء .. في اول ليلة لهما معا دفعها خوفها للتعلل بالتعب ورغبتها في النوم بعد عناء النهار الطويل حتى تتفادى أي تواصل حميم بينهما .. كان نومها قلقاً متقطعا ً .. استيقظت منه مذعورة قرابة الفجر على ملمس شئ رطب يتجول ما بين وجهها وعنقها ... 
فتحت فمها لتبدا بالصراخ لكن عبد العظيم اغلقه بشفتيه في قبلة طويلة انقطعت معها انفاسها .. حاولت ان تتملص من الهجوم العنيف لكن يبدو ان حركاتها المقاومة وهي ترزح تحت ثقل جسده الضخم جعلته يزداد ضراوة واصراراً ... وفي لحظات تحول قميصها الابيض الناعم الى قطع متناثرة ظل بعضها معلقاً بجسدها وتناثرت البقية على الارض .. توقف عبد العظيم عن هجومه وهو يطل عليها من عل متاملاً بعيون لامعة جسدها شبه العاري المصبوغ بلون البرتقال الناضج .. ابتسم برضا وبدا يحدثها همساً بغية تطمينها وازاحة نظرة الرعب المرتسمة على ملامحها ..
- تعرفي يا بلقيس .. انتي حلوة شديد .. انا ما كنت قايلك حلوة للدرجة دي ... اول ما جيتي البلد حكوا لي عنك لغاية ما اصريت اشوفك .. ومن اول لحظة قررت انك تبقي حقتي ..
جفلت بلقيس من جملته الاخيرة ... وحاولت جذب الغطاء لستر نفسها لكنه قبض عليه بيد بينما اتكا بالاخرى على جنبه وعيناه تقومان بعملية مسح كامل لجسدها المسجي امامه بلا حول ولا قوة .. وواصل همسه المحموم ..
- انتي عارفة لو ما كنت عرستك كنت جنيت .. ما عاوزك تخافي يا بلقيس .. سلميني نفسك بس .. انا عارف انو ما عندك خبرة برغم انك قاعدة في العاصمة ومشيتي الجامعة انا سالت عنك في كل مكان .. واكتر شئ عجبني انك بت خام وانا حكون الاول في أي شئ ..
خرجت ضحكته متحشرجة من فرط الاحاسيس التي تعتمل في صدره .. وبدا يفقد السيطرة على حركات يديه فانطلقت تجوب الجسد المتخشب بجراة وحرية ... كانت لمساته خبيرة ... متأنية .. شعرت بها احيانا رقيقة كلمسة الفراشة .. واحياناً مؤلمة ولاسعة كقرصات النحل ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الجائي احلي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*
بدأ جسدها المتشنج يلين ويسترخى تحت تاثير الكلمات الناعمة واللمسات التي تعرف مكامن الاسرار ودخلت في مرحلة خدر لذيذ وانتابتها مشاعر لم تشعر بها قبلاً ... كانت قد بدات تستسلم للمتعة الغامضة عندما سمعت صرخة الاستنكار الصادرة من زوجها ... أحست كانها في بئر عميق وجاهدت كي تطفو على سطح وعيها مجدداً .. تحولت الكلمات الهامسة الى سيل من اللعنات جعلتها تنتفض مذعورة وتعود الى تشنجها .. رفعت رأسها بدهشة وهالها منظر زوجها .. كان ضوء الفجر الشاحب قد تسلل من النافذة وانعكس على ملامحه التي ارتسمت عليها تقطيبة حادة .. وتحول لون بشرته الذهبي الى لون داكن غير مميز ... تصلبت عضلاته وجمدت حركاته وهو ينظر اليها بغضب شديد ... وقبل ان تستطيع سؤاله عما حدث كان قد هب واقفاً .. ارتدى ملابسه على عجل .. وغادر الغرفة دون كلمة واحدة تبدد حيرتها وتهدئ خوفها ...
عادت بلقيس الى الحاضر بارتعاشة قوية من جسد ابنتها المستكين بين ذراعيها ... فاحتضنتها بقوة ثم افلتتها وهي تسمح دموعها بيد حنونة وانخفض صوتها حتى صار اقرب للهمس ..
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ما تخافي يا رحمة .. مستحيل محمود يكون زي ابوك ولا يعمل العملو ابوك .. احنا في زمن مختلف وظروف مختلفة ... محمود ولد متدين وبيخاف الله .. وفوق دة كلو بيحبك وبيحترمك .. وانا لو ما اتاكدت من الحتة دي مستحيل كنت حوافق انك تعرسيهو ... وبعدين انا حاسة انو انتي كمان حبيتيهو برغم نكرانك للشئ دة ... وعشان اكون حقانية يا رحمة في حاجة لازم تعرفيها .. فشل زواجنا انا وابوك ما كان هو براهو السبب فيهو .. انا كمان كان لي دور في الشئ الحصل .. يمكن دور ما اخترته بارادتي واتفرض علي غصباً عني لكن في النهاية النتيجة واحدة ... يا بتي انتي مختلفة عني وبالتاكيد تجربتك حتكون مختلفة عن تجربتي .. انا دخلت الحياة الزوجية وكنت صفحة بيضاء ما فيها أي شئ ... لكن انتي داخلاها وصفحتك مليانة ... انا وريتك وشرحت ليك وفهّمتك ... والما قدرت اشرحو ليك .. جبت ليك كتب عشان تقري وتعرفي .. انا لمن جيت اعرس كل القالتو لي حبوبتك السرة حاجتين .. خليك دائما نضيفة .. خليك دائما مطيعة .. بس وبدون زيادة .. ودخلت العالم دة وانا شبه جاهلة شنو الطريق الممكن يوصلني لبر الامان .. لكن يا رحمة انتي ماشة وانا محفظاك كل الطرق ... كنت عاملة حساب اليوم دة عشان كدة من يوم ما ولدتك ما اعتبرتك بتي .. اعتبرتك صاحبتي ... حتى لمن كنتي طفلة في اللفة كنت باحكي ليك كل حاجة وباشاورك في كل شئ .. كنت باشكي ليك همومي وباضحك معاك ساعة فرحي ... وعمري ما ختيت حاجز الامومة والبنوة بيني وبينك لاني ما عاوزاك تفشلي زي فشلي ... ومن هسة باقول ليك عمرك ما تخجلي مني .. أي حاجة ما تعرفي تتصرفي فيها اول ايام اساليني وانا بوريك .. لكن كمان في المقابل حاطلب منك طلب .. اوعك تحكي لاي زول مشاكلك الخاصة شديد مع راجلك مهما كانت صغيرة ولا كبيرة .. أي مشكلة تحصل ليك ما تطلع من باب اوضة نومك لانو تدخل الاهل بيزيد المشاكل .. فهمتي ؟؟ 
احتضنتها مرة اخرى ثم ابعدتها عنها وهي تتامل ملامحها الجميلة التي ورثت معظمها من والدها ... ابتسمت لها ومسحت بقايا دموعها باطراف اناملها ثم امرتها بحزم... 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

* يلا قومي غسلي عيونك بموية باردة وابدي اجهزي عشان تمشي الكوافير .. رسلي أي زول يفتش اختك .. اكيد محشورة عند ناس رجاء .. البت دي تقول انا دفنت صرتها هناك .. بس ما تلقى فرقة الا تشيل رجلينها وتجري عندهم .. شوفوا منو من بنات نعمات عاوزة تمشي معاكم وما تنسي بنات خالك ابراهيم انتي عارفاهم معقدين خلقة ولو ما كلمتيهم حتبقى مشكلة .. اطلعي واقفلي لي الباب دة وراك عاوزة ارقد شوية ... ولو أي زول سال مني قولي ليهم امي عندها صداع وما تزعجوها ... انا بعد شوية بطلع ..

نظرت رحمة الى والدتها بحب كبير .. قبلتها في جبينها ثم خرجت واغلقت الباب خلفها .. بعد رحيلها جلست بلقيس وحيدة في غرفتها وهي تجاهد لابعاد شبح الذكريات المريرة .. لكن يبدو ان الدوامة التي بدات خلسة اصبحت اقوى بمرور الدقائق ولم يعد لها القدرة على مقاومة الانجراف والسقوط في اعماقها حتى القاع ... 
صبيحة زواجها غاب عبد العظيم طيلة النهار ..كانت تشعر بالخوف والالم والجوع لكنها لم تجرؤ على طلب خدمة الغرف ..كل ما فعلته هو الاستحمام وتبديل قميصها الممزق ثم الجلوس والتفكير فيما حدث .. ظلت ساعات طويلة تحدق في الباب وهي تامل دخول زوجها ليخبرها ما الخطا الذي ارتكبته ... كان الوقت يتمطى ببطء حقود ... فكرت في الاتصال بامها .. لكن ماذا ستخبرها ؟؟ بأن زوجها هجرها في ليلة زفافها ؟؟ اذا انتشر الخبر سوف تصبح فضيحة مدوية لها ولاسرتها .. كيف ستواجه ابيها ؟؟؟ لابد انها اخطات في شئ ما .. لابد انها فعلت او قالت شيئاً اغضبه .. كانت تحفر عقلها باصرار حتى تتذكر احداث الفجر الغريبة ... لكن معظم ذكرياتها كانت مطموسة ومشوشة وتشعرها بالخجل .. ربما هي قلة خبرتها ؟؟ ربما لانها رفضته وتعللت بالتعب لتتهرب منه في بداية الليلة ؟؟ غلبها النوم وهي متقرفصة في الكرسي الضخم المواجه للسرير ... استيقظت فزعة على وقع خبطة قوية فقفزت حتى كادت تسقط ارضاً... كان زوجها يقف في فتحة الباب مترنحاً بعينان دمويتان ... كانت ملابسه متسخة ومجعدة .. ملامحه مجهدة وجامدة ... اقتربت منه بحذر ..

- عبد العظيم ؟؟ انت كنت وين ؟؟ مشيت وين وخليتني براي الوقت دة كلو ؟؟ في شنو ؟؟ انا عملت ليك شنو زعلك مني ؟؟

خطا خطوة الى الداخل واغلق الباب بكعب حذاؤه .. تقدم نحوها بمشيته المهزوزة والكلمات تخرج من فمه ثقيلة .. 

- كنت في السما الاحمر ... مشيت في ستين داهية ..

كانت تتراجع خلفاً وقد ازداد خوفها من اسلوبه ومظهره .. ورائحته ..

- عبد العظيم ؟؟ انت سكران ؟؟

- ايوة سكران ... عندك مانع ؟؟

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تعثرت خطواته المترنحة بطرف السجادة المفروشة على الارض وكاد يسقط .. فسارعت اليه بيد ممدودة لتساعده لكنه نفضها عنه بقسوة ونظر اليها شزراً ... ابتعد عنها وارتمى على طرف السرير وهو ما زال مرتدياً حذاؤه ... ومنذ تلك اللحظة بدا يمارس هوايته المفضلة بصب قطرات الاسيد الحارق على روحها ... 

- تعرفي يا حرمنا المصون انك طلعتي صفقة خسرانة ؟؟ بضاعة مغشوشة ؟؟ 

انعقد لسانها من قسوة الكلمات وسالت دموعها غزيرة ..

- بس يا بت السرة انا عاوز اسالك سؤال ... دة شنو ده العندك ده ... يعني عيب اتولدتي بيهو ولا شنو ؟؟ واهلك الطالعين بيك السما ديل وعاملين فيها انو بتهم مكملة .. ما عارفين انك مشوهة كدة وما بتنفعي تعرسي ؟؟ ما تقولي لي انك مطهرة فرعوني وكلام من النوع دة ... انتي ما اول مرا اشوفها .. شفت كتار قبلك ... والظاهر حشوف اكتر بعدك.. يا زولة اقول ليك كلام ؟؟ انتي ميح خالص .. انتي شئ ما مفهوم شئ مقرف ..

خرجت من لسانه اصوات رفض واستنكار بينما كانت يداه تطاردان اشباح وهمية تحوم في الهواء فوق راسه ... فجاة رفع كفه امام وجهها الشاحب ...

- عارفة كفة يدي دي فيها تضاريس اكتر من العندك ؟؟ ... انا في الاول كنت قايل المشكلة في يدي ... لكن بعد شوية عرفت انو المشكلة فيك انتي ... المشكلة فيك انتي المشكلة فيك انتي...
ظل يردد هذه الجملة لفترة طويلة حتى اصبحت معلقة في فضاء الغرفة الساكن .. وعندما صمت اخيراً رفعت رأسها لتجده غارقاً في النوم براس معوج وقدم متدلية خارج السرير ... إنهارت ارضاً وبدات ترتعش من الالم الذي اجتاحها وسلب كل قواها ... هل من الممكن ان تنتهي حياتها الزوجية قبل ان تبدأ بسبب خطا لم يكن لها يد فيه ؟؟!! ...
كانت في السابعة من عمرها عندما اخبرتها امها بان ختانها هي وبدور سوف يكون الاسبوع المقبل صورته لهما وكأنه شئ يستحق الاحتفاء به ... كانت تجهيزاته تشبه تجهيزات العيد ... حضرت الخياطة الى المنزل واحضرت الاقمشة فاختارت بلقيس اجمل الالوان .. وقبل يومين من تاريخ الختان حضر والدها مبكرا وهو يحمل اربع اساور ذهبية عريضة وقلادة طويلة واقراط لكل واحدة من ابنتيه فتوارى الخـوف خلف فرحة الهدايـا والملابس الجديدة ... في اليـوم المشهود حضرت ( الدايـة ) في وقت مبكر ومعها مساعدتها بحقيبتها السوداء الكبيرة ... تم الختان بسهولة بحضور السرة التي امسكت بيد بناتها بينما قامت المساعدة بتثبيت القدمين .. احست بلقيس بوخزة الحقنة ومن ثم تبعها وضع شريط لازق صغير في راس الجرح .. كان الختان ايذانا ببدء اسبوع من الدلال الزائد اصبحت فيه طلباتها هي وشقيقتها اوامر تنفذ بلا نقاش ... انهالت عليهما النقود التي تبارى الاهل والجيران بدسها تحت الوسائد ... كانت بدور ابنة السادسة سعيدة لدرجة انها طلبت من والدتها ان تجري لها عملية ختان كل شهر ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بعد انقضاء ثلاثة اسابيع ذهبوا الى القرية لزيارة الجدود ... وهناك حصلوا على مزيد من الهدايا والنقود ... عقب وصولهم بيومين وبينما كانت بلقيس تستعد للنوم مع صغيراتها اتت الجدة وبدا فاصل جديد من الاحاديث والحكايات .. فجاة طلبت منها جدتها طلباً غريباً جعل بلقيس تنكمش خجلاً..

- كدي تعالي يا بت يا بلقيس خليني اشوف طهورتك ...

رفضت بلقيس واختبات خلف امها .. لكن الجدة اصرت فما كان من السرة الا ان نهرتها بعنف 

- يا بت انتي بتخجلي من حبوبتك ؟؟ يلا امشي وريها طهورتك ...

عندما خلعت سروالها الداخلي وباعدت بين قدميها , ارتسمت نظرة رعب في وجه الجدة وضربت صدرها بكفها وهي تشهق ..

- سجمي يالسرة !!! دة شنو ؟؟ وينو الطهور ؟؟ ما تراها البت قاعدة زي ما هي !! انتي بتغشي على روحك ولا على الناس ؟؟ وافضيحتنا لو زول عرف بناتك ما مطهرات دي بكرة تبقى لينا نبزة .. تعالي يا بت يا بدور خليني اشوفك انتي كمان .. والله الداية دي ضحكت عليكم وشالت القروش ساكت ... انتي مالك يالسرة ؟؟ عميانة ؟؟ ما شفتيها ولا ما شفتي بناتك ؟؟

عندما استطاعت السرة الرد على سيل التانيب ردت بحرج ...

- يمة حامد هو الجاب الداية .. وحذرها قدامي انها ما تطهر البنات فرعوني ... والله انتي لو عرفتي هو حتى طهورة السنة دي ما كان راضي بيها الا انا اصريت عليهو شديد ..

اخاف شكل الجدة الصغيرات فاختبان وراء ظهر السرة التي عجزت عن تهدئة امها الغاضبة

- شوفي يالسرة .. ما تقولي لي حامد ولا ابوهو العمدة زاتو ... من متين الرجال بيتدخلوا في الحاجات دي ؟؟ كويس انك جيتيني عشان نصلح الغلط دة ..بكرة بدري انا حرسل للداية الليلنا عشان تجي تطهر البنات ديل طهورة زي الناس ..

حاولت السرة الاحتجاج لكن الام المتسلطة قاطعتها بلهجة لا تقبل النقاش 

- بكرة حنعيد الطهور يا بلقيس .. ولو خايفة من راجلك ما تجيبي ليهو أي سيرة .. انا مستحيل اخلي البنات بالصورة دي ... يا غبيانة بكرة يكبروا ومافي زول يرضى يعرسهم ليك ...
لم يكن امام السرة الا الموافقة على اصرار امها باعادة الختان شريطة اخفاء الامر عن حامد ... وفي صبيحة اليوم التالي تمت المجزرة ... وبرغم حقنة البنج الكبيرة التي وزعتها المراة الغليظة في جميع الاماكن .. لكن بلقيس احست بضربات الموس وهي تقطع لحمها البض تحت ارشادات جدتها.. 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

* اقطعي كويس شيلي من هنا ... واسي الجنبة دي ... ما تخلي أي حاجة بارزة .. عاوزاها طهورة صح .. خليو املس زي كفة يدي دي ... خيتي لتحت شديد ... ضيقي الفتحة اكتر من كدة ...

كان الالم اقوى من قدرة بلقيس على الاحتمال فوضعت السرة قطعة قماش بين فكيها حتى لا تصرخ حاولت ان تبدي اعتراضها على ما يحدث لابنتها ... لكن الجدة لم تعطها فرصة واسكتتها بصوتها الجهوري ....

- مالك يا السرة ؟؟ انتي قعدة امدرمان خربتك ولا شنو ؟؟ ما ياها دي الطهورة العملناها ليك ولكل اخواتك .. وقبل كدة عملوها لينا نحن ولاماتنا وحبوباتنا ... لو ما قادرة تحضري اطلعي برة وجهزي البت التانية ...

غاصت الابرة المعقوفة عميقا في اللحم الطري وانتشرت رائحة الدم وعبأت جو الغرفة فافلتت بلقيس قطعة القماش واطلقت صرخات داوية هزت اركان البيت فانهارت السرة وهي تبكي عذاب ابنتها ..

- كفاية يا امي .. عليك الله كفاية البت حتموت ..


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لمدة اسبوع بعدها ظلت بلقيس ترتعش من الحمي .. خاصمت الاكل .. امتنعت عن شرب الماء والتبول حتى تتفادى الالم الحارق للسائل الذي يخرج بصعوبة ويكوي جراحها النازفة ... احتباس البول داخل بطنها جعلها تنتفخ وتتكور حتى باتت كالحبلى .. اصيب الجميع بالقلق .. وعادت الداية المذعورة مرات ومرات ... واقتصرت مهمة الجميع في حثها على التبول بالاقناع احيانا .. وبالتهديد احيانا اخرى ... لم تعد والدتها تتزحزح من جانبها وهي تستجديها باذلال .. 

- يا بتي استريني الله يسترك دنيا وآخرة .. لو أبوك عرف حيطلقني ... انتي عاوزاني اتطلق يا بلقيس ؟؟ لو ما بقيتي كويسة دة الحيحصل .. انتي ما صغيرة وعارفة شنو معنى الطلاق مش كدة ؟؟ انا والله ندمانة وسافة التراب لاني وافقت حبوبتك على إعادة الطهور لكن خلاص الحصل حصل .. الله يرضى عليك يا بلقيس ما تبقي سبب طلاقي من ابوك ...
تعللت السرة بمرض والدتها حتى لا تعود الى بيتها ويكتشف حامد ما فعلته بابنتهما ... وكانت تدعو الله عدم حضوره .. بعد اسبوعين تماثلت بلقيس جسديا للشفاء ...لكن روحها كان قد اصابها شرخ غائر لم تشف منه ابداً ... لكن ما حدث لها اعفى شقيقتها الصغرى من مؤامرة المجزرة .. 
بمرور الايام تناسى الجميع التجربة المؤلمة حتى وصلت بلقيس الى مرحلة البلوغ وبدات مشاكلها الصحية تتزايد ... كانت تعاني بصمت وخجل من التهابات متواصلة .. واصبحت ايام دورتها الشهرية فترة معاناة لا توصف ... لم تكن تشتكي .. لكن كثيراً ما تفضحها اهات المها ودموعها العاجزة .. في احدى المرات وبعد ان فشلت كل جهود السرة في تخفيف الآمها باكواب النعناع والحرجل المغلي ... سالتها بهمس ...

- بلقيس ؟؟ انتي بتبلعي حبوب المغص الجابها ليك ابوك ؟؟ 

- آي ببلعها.. لكن ما عاملة لي أي شئ .. انا اكتر شئ متعبني انو الدم ما بنزل كويس عشان الفتحة ضيقة شديد .. ومرات بتجمع وبيكون قطع لمن تجي تنزل بتالمني تعرفي انا مرات الا ادوس شديد عشان طرفها يطلع واقوم اجرها لبرة ... يمة ؟؟ ممكن توديني لدكتورة تعمل لي عملية توسع الفتحة دي شوية ؟؟؟ انا خلاص تعبت وما قادرة اتحمل الالم دة كل شهر ...

كانت المرة الاولى التي تناقش فيها بلقيس مشكلتها مع أي مخلوق آخر ... واتى رد فعل السرة الغاضب ليجعلها الاخيرة ... 

- سجم خشمي .. كيفن يعني تعملي عملية وتوسعي الفتحة ؟؟ يا بت انتي جنيتي ولا شنو ؟؟ ما عاوزة اسمع كلام فاضي زي دة ... وما عافية منك لا دنيا ولا آخرة كان جبتي السيرة دي تاني .. انتي ما اول ولا آخر بت تتالم .. ياهو دة سلو البنات كلهن من الله خلق الدنيا ولمن تقوم القيامة .. اتحملي شوية ... بكرة تعرسي والمشكلة تخلص ...

لكن يبدو ان مشكلتها الحقيقية قد بدات بعد الزواج ولم تنته به ... كان راس بلقيس المتلصق بالارض ينبض الماً وهي تستمع الى شخير عبد العظيم الرتيب ... الحت عليها افكار يائسة ..كان اشدها إيلاماً ان التعاسة ستكون قدرها المسطور الذي لن تملك منه فراراً ... 
مر الاسبوعين المقررين لبقائهما في الفندق ببطء السلحفاه ... واحست بلقيس كأن معاناتها تزيد من طول الزمن وتمدده الى ما لا نهاية ... وعندما اعلن زوجها برغبته في مغادرة الفندق احست بالفرح لاول مرة منذ فترة طويلة لان البقاء في غرفة الفندق المنعزلة اصبح عذابا يفوق الوصف ... كان عبد العظيم يغيب عنها بالساعات الطوال تاركاً لها حصيلة من الكلمات المهينة التي تجرحها بصورة لم تكن تتخيل انها قد تتحملها ... وعند حضوره يبدا فاصل العذاب الجسدي .. لم يعد للامر علاقة بالمتعة او الرغبة بعد ان تحول الى تحد وصراع بين رجل فخور بقدراته وامكاناته .. وحاجز منيع رفض الاستسلام ... كانت تستعد له كما الشاه التي تساق الى الذبح .. تستلقي في السرير جسدا بلا روح وتنتظر الهجوم الشرس الذي تزيده مناعة الحاجز شراسة ... احيانا كانت تضع طرف الغطاء بين اسنانها حتى لا تفضحها صرخاتها .. تماما كما علمتها امها يوم اعادة ختانها ... وكثيرا ما انقذها فقدانها للوعي من معايشة الالم الرهيب ... 
عادت الى المنزل الفخم الذي اثثه لها زوجها قريبا من اهلها ... وهناك حاولت الحفاظ على الصورة المتوقعة للعروس السعيدة وبدات في استقبال المهنئين وتلبية الدعوات ... بعد عودتها بيومين زارتها امها واخواتها وهن محملات بالهدايا والحلويات ... حاولت اخفاء هزال جسدها بالثوب السميك ... ووضعت طبقات من مساحيق التجميل حتى تخفي شحوب وجهها والهالات السوداء التي ارتسمت تحت عينيها ... تظاهرت بالسعادة .. ضحكت للدعابات .. واستمعت للاخبار ببال شارد ... اخيرا انفردت بها السرة في غرفة نومها واغلقت الباب بوجه بناتها المحتجات وهي تحاول معرفة احوال ابنتها مع زوجها ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

* اها يا بلقيس انشاء الله مبسوطة مع عبد العظيم ؟؟ شكلك ما عاجبني .. ضعفتي ولونك غمق وبقيتي عاملة زي الليمونة الممصوصة ... يا بت هوي ما تخلي الراجل دة يعذبك شديد .. 

واصلت كلامها بغمزة موحية ... 

- باقي يا بتي رجالنا ديل ما شاء الله عليهم ما بيفتروا .. خصوصا اول ايام ... لكن انتو لسة صغار والعمر كلو قدامكم ... بكرة تزهجوا من بعض وتتذكروا الايام دي وتضحكوا على روحكم ..

انحدرت دموع بلقيس غزيرة فرسمت خطوط متعرجة على قناع البودرة السميك ... اندهشت السرة فهبت من مكانها وجلست بالقرب من ابنتها لفت ذراعها حول كتفيها وسالتها بانزعاج ...

- بلقيس ؟؟ مالك بتبكي ؟؟ في شنو ؟؟ عبد العظيم زعلك في شهر العسل ؟؟ قولي لي ما تدسي مني انا امك ومافي زول حيشيل همك اكتر مني ..

هزت بلقيس راسها ومسحت دموعها بسرعة

- لا يا امي مافي حاجة ... عبد العظيم كويس خالص معاي .. انا بس اشتقت ليكم شديد وفرحانة بشوفتكم ... صدقيني ما في حاجة ..

تاملتها السرة بنظرة فاحصة وخبيرة ثم تنهدت بعمق ...

- معليش يا بلقيس انا عارفة الايام دي صعبة عليك قدر شنو ... انتي بالذات لانو وضعك مختلف عن باقي اخواتك ... لكن اتحملي ..بعد شوية بتبقى الامور عادية .. اتحملي يا بتي .. اتحملي ...
حاولت ان تتمسك بنصيحة امها .. فتحملت شتى صنوف الالم الجسدي والمعنوي ... لكن يبدو ان تقدم عبد العظيم البطئ وعدم قدرته على اختراق السد المنيع اصبح اكبر من قدرته هو على التحمل خصوصا بعد ان فقدت الوعي ثلاث مرات خلال ثلاث محاولات متتالية .. في المرة الاخيرة وبعد ان افاقت اتجهت الى الحمام بخطوات واهنة ... عند عودتها وجدته جالسا على طرف السرير وهو ينفث دخان لفافة التبع بشراهة ... نظر اليها بحقد واحتقار ..

- تفتكري يا بت السرة انا اعمل معاك شنو ؟؟!! انا زهجت وقرفت وكرهت اليوم العرستك فيهو ..


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*قاطعته بهدوء ...

- وديني لدكتورة ...

هب صارخاً...

- اوديك دكتورة ؟؟ والدكتورة حتعمل ليك شنو ؟؟انتي عاوزة تفضحيني ؟؟ عاوزة الناس تقول علي ما قدرت ؟؟ لعلمك انا مافي ( مـرا ) قبـل كـدة غلبتني ... لكن انتي ما ( مرا ) انتي حاجة كدة مشوهة ومبتورة وما معروف ليها راس من قعر ... انتي .. 

قاطعته بصوت حاد زاعق ... صوت امراة اصبح جرحها اكبر من قدرتها على السكوت ..

- كفاية حرام عليك يا عبد العظيم .. انت ما بتتعب من التجريح والاهانة ؟؟ يا اخي انا جبرتك تعرسني ؟؟ انا جريت وراك ؟؟ مش انت الجريت وراي واصريت برغم انك كنت عارف اني ما عاوزة اعرسك ؟؟ انت بتعاقبني على شنو ؟؟ وضعي دة انا ما لي ذنب فيهو ... دة شئ حصل وانا عمري سبعة سنين ... يا ود الناس قدامك حاجة من اتنين يا توديني لدكتورة تشوف لينا حل .. ولا ترجعني بيت ابوي .. ولغاية ما تقرر تاني ما تلمسني ولا تجي جنبي .. كفاية العذاب الانا عايشة فيهو لي شهر كامل ..كفاية يا عبد العظيم .. كفاية ..
خيار الانفصال بعد شهر واحد من الزواج لم يكن وارداً في حساباته ولا يستطيع تحمل تبعاته ... اخذها الى طبيبة معروفة في مجالها ... وبعد الكشف جلسا متقابلين امام مكتبها ...

- شوف يا سيد عبد العظيم ... حالة زوجتك دي ما اول حالة تجيني بالصورة دي .. وان كانت اصعب حالة ختان اشوفها لغاية الان ... يبدو انكم حاولتوا بالطرق العادية وفشلتوا ودة واضح من الجروح والتمزقات الشفتها ... انا عندي حلين للموضوع وانتو اختاروا البناسبكم .. الحل الاول اننا نعمل جراحة صغيرة نوسع بيها الفتحة لمستوى معقول والباقي الطبيعة حتتكفل بيهو ... الحل التاني انك تصبر لفترة ممكن تطول او تقصر حسب التجاوب والاستعداد وانا ممكن اديكم مراهم وملينات تحد من الالم وتساعد على سلاسة العملية .. القرار راجع ليكم انتو الاتنين فكروا وادوني ردكم ..

اتت كلمات بلقيس في شكل رجاء حار ..

- العملية 

واتى رد عبد العظيم حاسماً 

- عملية لا ..

نهضت الطبيبة من مقعدها ... ونظرت اليهما بتفهم .. 

- انا حخليكم مع بعض شوية .. اتناقشوا وقرروا .. لمن ارجع وروني عاوزين شنو ..
حاولت بلقيس اقناع زوجها بالموافقة على العملية لكنه رفض بشدة .. خرجا من عيادة الطبيبة بروشتة طويلة قام عبد العظيم بشراءها من الصيدلية المجاورة ... ليلتها خف الالم قليلا كما قل تذمر عبد العظيم ... عندما اكتمل الشهر الثالث لزواجها ... بدات اعراض الحمل تظهر على بلقيس ... وانحصر وحمها في رفضها العنيف لزوجها .. لرائحته ولوجوده وكل ما يختص به ... كانت تصاب بالغثيان ما ان تراه وتغيب داخل الحمام فترات طويلة وهي تتقيا كل ما بداخلها حتى هزلت صحتها ولم تعد تقوى على الوقوف ... فوافق عبد العظيم على مضض بانتقالها الى بيت ابويها .. وظلت هناك اربعة اشهر وهي تحاول ان ترمم روحها المتصدعة ... بعد عودتها .. اعفاها زوجها من رؤيته الا فيما ندر ... يغيب طيلة النهار .... يعود عصراً ليتناول طعامه وحيداً .. يستحم ويتعطر ويخرج ... يعود بعد منتصف الليل منتشياً وتفوح منه روائح نساء أخريات ...
اتت رحمة الى الوجود فزرعت السعادة في قلب بلقيس المتقرح ومكثت اربعون يوما في منزل والديها وعندما عادت الى منزلها ملأها احساس بالغربة والخوف ...كانت اول ليلة هي الاسوأ ... عاد زوجها متاخراً كالمعتاد فتظاهرت بالنوم كي لا تواجهه .. لكنه اضاء نور الغرفة ووقف في نهاية السرير يراقبها بصمت حتى اضطرت الى رفع راسها والنظر اليه .. خاطبها بابتسامة ساخرة

- اهلاً يا حرمنا المصون .. حمد الله على السلامة .. شنو نايمة من بدري كدة ؟؟ مش تستنيني لمن ارجع ؟؟ ما اشتقتي لي بعد الغياب دة كلو ؟؟ 

اجابته ببرود وهي تشيح بنظراتها تجاه سرير ابنتها النائمة 

- اهلاً عبد العظيم ... اتكلم براحة البت نايمة ... ما قدرت استناك لاني تعبانة .. وبعدين انت مش عارف اننا جايين الليلة .. اتاخرت برة قدر دة ليه ؟؟

وبذات اللهجة الساخرة اتى رده وهو يدنو من السرير 

- آسفين ياستهن .. كان مفروض استناك وافرش ليك الارض ورد كمان ... ما رديتي على سؤالي .. ما اشتقتي لي ؟؟ انا شخصياً اشتقت للضيق ويباس الريق .

ردت بلقيس بلهجة منتصرة ...

- ما تتعب روحك يا عبد العظيم ... ما بقى في ضيق ولا يباس ريق ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ابتسمت شامتة وهي تتذكر رفضها القاطع لمحاولات السرة بان تعيدها كما كانت قبل الانجاب وغضبها عليها عندما طردت الداية التي احضرتها خصيصا للقيام بالمهمة قبل ان تكمل اربعينها بيومين .. لقد اسكتتها بحدة لم تكن معهودة فيها ..

- امي .. عليك الله كفاية العملتي فيني زمان .. ارجوك ما تلحي كتير لاني مستحيل اكرر الغلطة دي تاني .. المرة الاولى ما كنت بقدر ارفض ولا اقول لا ... لكن المرة دي لو بقى التمن طلاقي من عبد العظيم ما بسويها ... انتي يا امي كيف ترضي لي اني اتعذب بالصورة دي عشان هو يستمتع ؟؟ انا ما انسانة ؟؟ ما عندي احساس ؟؟ انتي عاوزاني ابقى زي الغنماية رسني في يد غيري وما عندي رأي حتى في ادق خصوصياتي ؟؟ كلمة واحدة والله واحد يا امي .. لو السماء انطبقت على الارض عملية ما بسوي ... واي شئ حيحصل خليهو يحصل ما هاميني ... 
يبدو ان ابتسامتها الشامتة ولهجتها المنتصرة قد اثارتا غضبه من ضمن اشياء اخرى .. فكان هجومه ساحقاً ... لكنه فوجئ بان الحصن المنيع قد اشرع ابوابه على مصراعيها واستسلم بلا مقاومة .. فتوغل بعنف الغازي الحانق من سرعة الاستسلام .. عندما انتهى من هجومه .. نظر اليها بغضب وخرجت كلماته محملة بالكراهية ..

- بالاول كنتي علّة لكن على الاقل كان فيك شئ يخلي الزول يتحملك ... هسة بقيتي مقرفة وخسارة الواحد يتعب فيك ... انعل ابو اليوم الاسود العرستك فيهو ...

بعد شهرين بدات تظهر آثار غزوة تلك الليلة في دورة جديدة من الوحم الرافض لوجود الزوج واللجؤ الى بيت والديها والعودة المتقطعة التي فوجئت في احداها بوجود امراة اخرى في بيتها ... مع زوجها .. وفي سريرها ... كانت في شهرها الثامن ترافقها بدور لاحضار بعض اغراض رحمة التي تركتها نائمة في احضان السرة ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كان اصعب ما فعلته هو الجلوس مع والدها وشرح مجمل معاناتها مع زوجها دون التطرق للتفاصيل المخزية ... وطلبت منه ان يدعمها في طلب الطلاق ..

- طلاق ؟؟!! طلاق شنو يا بلقيس ؟؟!! احنا ما عندنا بنات بتتطلق .. وبعدين انتي ناسية انك حامل وعلى وش ولادة ؟؟ كدة استهدي بالله وخليك في الطفل الجاي دة .. انا حشوف الموضوع مع عبد العظيم وحخليو يجيك لغاية عندك ويبوس راسك كمان .. ولمن تتحلي بالسلامة انشاء الله ترجعي بيتك معززة مكرمة ..
لم يقتنع والدها بفكرة الطلاق الا بعد ان اتاه ابراهيم غاضبا من منزل عبد العظيم وهو يحمل رده الوقح على طلب والد زوجته بالحضور اليه ...
- لقيتو في البيت ومعاهو واحدة شكلها غريب كدة وقال انها مرتو مع اني اشك في الكلام دة .. المهم لمن قلت ليهو انك عاوزو رد علي بكل قلة ادب وقال لي مش ابوك العاوزني ؟؟ يبقى هو يجيني .. انا ما بمشي لزول .. وبعدين لو عاوزني عشان ارجع اختك ما حيحصل .. زي ما طلعت براها ترجع براها .. ولو عاوز يقول لي طلقها .. ما بطلقها حخليها كدة زي البيت الوقف ومعلقة بين السما والارض ... اها تاني عاوزين شنو ؟؟ عليكم الله ما تحمدوا ربكم اني راضي ببتكم دي وماسكها ليكم ... هي دي محسوبة مرا مع النسوان ... والله دي ربع مرا ما جاية ...
في صبيحة اليوم التالي غادر حامد في رحلة قصيرة الى القرية ... عاد وهو يحمل معه حرية ابنته التي اصبحت فعلية بعد انجابها لمنال ... يومها اقسمت بلقيس ان لا يدخل حياتها رجل آخر ... وبرغم الضغوط التي تعرضت لها على مرّ السنين .. وبرغم تميز كل من تقدم طالباً يدها .. كانت ترفض باصرار شديد وبجملة ثابتة لا تتغير ...
- انا الرجال ديل ختيتهم مكان حامد ابوي وابراهيم اخوي ... 
ما ان اكملت منال سنتي رضاعتها حتى قررت بلقيس العودة الى دراستها الجامعية ... تفوقت بجدارة حصلت على شهادة الماجستير في الادب الانجليزي ثم تبعتها الدكتوراه ... هاهي الان ... تعمل استاذة بالجامعة ... رحمة على وشك الزواج .. ومنال في سنتها الاولى بكلية الطب ... كانت تفكر بان القدر قد تصالح معها اخيراً ...
توالت طرقات قوية على باب الغرفة فاعادت بلقيس الى واقعها .. فوجئت بصدرها المبلل بالدموع .. فمسحت عينيها وحاولت استعادة اكبر قدر من السيطرة على افكارها .. نهضت ببطء وفتحت الباب لتجد حبيبة زوجة ابراهيم منتصبة امامها بقوامها المتمرد ونظراتها الكسيرة 

- بلقيس ؟؟ انتي هنا وحجة السرة قالبة عليك الدنيا برة ؟؟!! 

- اهلاً يا حبيبة .. كان عندي حبة صداع وقلت ارقد اريح شوية .. قولي ليها جاية ... بناتك مشوا مع رحمة الكوافير ؟؟


*

----------


## jafaros

*ألحقنا بالباقي سريييع ومشكووووور علي المجهود وخليتنا نعيش مع الخيال
يعطيك العافية يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*رمقتها حبيبة بنظرة ممتنة 

- ايوة .. رحمة اصرت تسوقهم كلهم معاها ..

اهدتها واحدة من ابتساماتها الشحيحة ثم غادرت بخطواتها الراقصة التي اورثتها لبناتها ... كانت بلقيس تراقبها والافكار تتضارب في راسها 

- والله يا حبيبة انتي حكايتك حكاية !! اصلاً الزول ما بيطلع منك بحق ولا باطل .. لكن كونك اتحملتي امي وعمايلها فيك ما يوم ما عرستي ابراهيم .. انا بعتبرك بطلة .. وهي امي بس !! ابراهيم راجلك زاتو مشكلة ماشة على رجلين .. وما عارفة انتي بتحبي فيهو شنو ولا من الاساس وافقتي تعرسيهو ليه ؟؟

كانت تهم باغلاق الباب عندما اندفعت نحوها ابنتها الصغرى منال 

- امي استني دقيقة ... اديني قروش زيادة .. العالم كلو مشى مع رحمة الكوافير ويمكن العريس ما يكون عامل حساب ناس كتار ونقوم نحرجو ..

اخرجت بلقيس محفظتها واعطت ابنتها رزمة من الاوراق المالية

- اسمعي يا منال ... ادفعي للبنات كلهم وخلي العريس يدفع لرحمة بس ... وما تاكليني زي كل مرة .. جيبي باقي القروش راجعة ...

اختطفت منال الرزمة ودستها في حقيبتها وهي تطبع قبلة قوية على خد امها

- حاضر يا احلى ام في الدنيا .. لو ... يعني باقول لو فضلت حاجة كتيرة بارجعها ليك ولو شوية حلال علي بتك الصغيرة ...

همت منال بالمسير فسالتها بلقيس ...

- انتي ماشة مع منو ؟؟ ما تركبي تكسي براكي سوقي معاك زول يتقلك في السكة ..

اجابت منال دون ان تلتفت لوالدتها بصوت بدا متردد ومهتز ..

- ما تخافي يا امي .. جمال ولد خالتي رجاء حيوصلني ... يلا مع السلامة .. اشوفك بعدين ..
فتحت منال باب السيارة وما ان استقرت داخلها واغلقت الباب حتى انطلق جمال بسرعة ...

- بسم الله .. مالك مستعجل كدة ؟؟ 

قالتها بلهجة تقطر رقة وعلى شفتيها ابتسامة حانية .. وكانت لهجة جمال لا تقل عنها رقة وابتسامته تضاهيها حنواً ..

- عشان عاوز اقعد معاك اطول فترة ممكنة قبل ما اوصلك الكوافير ... منال انا لي قريب اسبوع ما شفتك زي الناس ومشتاق ليك شديد .. ما كنت قايل قلبك قوي للدرجة دي وحتقدري تقعدي من غير ما تشوفيني !! 

حرر يده اليمنى من عجلة القيادة وقبض بها على يدها اليسرى .. رفعها ببطء وطبع قبلة حارة على راس كل اصبع ... احست منال برعدة تجتاح جسدها من تاثير ملمس شفتيه .. احست بانها تذوب فهمست له ..

- جمال يا مجنون .. احنا في الشارع ..

انزل يده وهي ما تزال قابضة على يدها ووضعها على فخذه ... سحبت منال يدها .. قلبت كفه وبدات ترسم فيها خرائط وهمية وهي تتابع خطوطه المتقاطعة بلمسات خفيفة .. توقفت قليلاً في وشم الصليب المرسوم اعلى كفه واصبعها يدور حوله بشرود .. ثم تابعت رحلتها في مجاري عروقه النابضة بخربشة حانية من اظافرها القصيرة ... ارتعش جمال وتسارعت انفاسه وهو ينطق باسمها

- منال ... انا ما عدت قادر اتحمل الوضع دة ... لازم نقعد ونتكلم عشان نعرف حنعمل شنو ...

على الفور تغيرت ملامح منال الهائمة وارتسمت عليها تقطيبة حادة ... سارعت بوضع يدها على شفتيه برجاء 

- جمال .. ارجوك ما الليلة ... حنتكلم بس ما الليلة ... خلينا نخلص من عرس رحمة وبعد كدة اوعدك اننا نقعد مع بعض قعدة طويلة ونناقش كل شئ ... انت ما حتقدر تتخيل انا تعبانة كيف من وضعنا دة ... لدرجة مرات باحس اني حاجن من التفكير الكتير .. ما عارفة حتصرف كيف ولا حاعمل شنو ... الشئ الوحيد المتاكدة منو يا جمال هو احساسي ناحيتك ... احساس نقي وصادق وقوي وعميق ... احساس اتجاوز من زمان عائق اني مسلمة وانت مسيحي.. 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تهدج صوتها وامتلات عيناها بالدموع ... ترك جمال يدها وبدا يلتفت يمينا ويسارا .. ابطا سيارته وانحرف في احد الازقة الضيقة وتوقف ... التفت الى منال الباكية .. فتح ذراعيه على اتساعهما .. احتواها بينهما وضمها الى صدره بحنان جارف وتغلغلت يداه بين خصلات شعرها الناعم تمسده بلمسات متتابعة ... بينما وضع شفتيه بالقرب من اذنها هامساً ... 

- آسف يا منال .. صدقيني حبيبتي ما قصدت اعكنن عليك او ازعلك ... وحياتي ما تبكي انتي عارفة انا ما باتحمل اشوف دموعك ... انا بس كنت عاوز نقعد نتكلم مع بعض عاوز نلقى حل لوضعنا ... منال انتي عارفة انا بحبك قدر شنو ... انا مش بحبك وبس انا بعبدك بعد ربنا .. انا حبيتك من انتي طفلة عندك تلتاشر سنة .. يشهد ربنا اني حاولت اقاوم احساسي بيك ... حاربت نفسي ومشاعري .. حاولت المستحيل عشان ما اتورط معاك لدرجة اني سعيت ارتبط باي بت من جماعتنا ..كنت عارف انو أي علاقة بيننا مستحيلة وانو حبي ليك حيدخلنا احنا الاتنين في متاهات ومشاكل ما بنقدر نواجهها كنت بكتم احساسي بصعوبة خصوصا لمن اشوفك قدامي .. عشان كدة اول ما دخلت الجامعة قررت اقعد في الداخلية برغم احتجاج ماما اني اخلي البيت .. حاولت اركز كل تفكيري في الدراسة عشان انساك ... بس انتي بوظتي كل العملتو عشان اتفاداك لمن دخلتي انتي وجاكلين نفس الكلية معاي السنة الفاتت .. بقيت مسئول عنكم الاتنين وحاولت اتعامل معاك زي ما بتعامل مع جاكلين ... دخلت نفسي في دور الاخو الكبير عشان ما اتذكر حبي ليك .. وكنت مسيطر على الوضع كويس لغاية اليوم الجاتني فيهو جاكلين تجري وقالت انو اغمى عليك في المشرحة لمن بدا الدكتور درس التشريح على جثة حقيقية .. لمن وصلت ليك كنتي واعية لكن شكلك مخيف .. اصريت ارجعك البيت وخليت جاكلين تكمل محاضراتها عشان تجيب ليك الدفاتر وما يفوتك شئ .. متذكرة الحصل اليوم داك يا منال ؟؟ في نص السكة قلتي لي انك ما عاوزة ترجعي البيت بحالتك دي عشان امك وحبوبتك حيتخلعوا لو شافوك كدة .. طلبتي مني اني الف بيك شوية بالعربية لغاية ما تهدي ... ما تتخيلي فرحت قدر شنو للفرصة الجاتني من السما عشان اكون معاك براي ولو لفترة قصيرة ... لكن في نفس الوقت كنت خايف ... ايوة يا منال خفت افضح نفسي قدامك .. قلت اعمل فيها الولد جاد وعرضت عليك ندخل متحف التاريخ الطبيعي اهو في سكتنا ... دخلنا وبدينا نحوم .. ما عارف الحصل شنو ولا كيف حصل لكن فجاة اكتشفت اننا ماشيين وماسكين ايدين بعض .. قعدنا وبرضو ماسكين ايدين بعض ..كأنو دة الوضع الطبيعي المفروض يكون بيننا .. كاننأ متفقين ... كان تصرف تلقائي وبسيط لكن خلاني اطير من السعادة لانو لحظتها بس عرفت انك ممكن تكوني بتبادليني نفس الاحساس ....
انسلت منال من بين ذراعي جمال بعد ان وجدت فيهما السكينة التي كانت تحتاجها ... تاملت وجهه القلق وملامحه المقطبة .. رفعت يدها الناعمة وبدات تمسد مكان التقطيبة بين حاجبيه .. فانحبست انفاس جمال وقبض على يدها المرتعشة فتح كفها المتعرق ... طبع عليه قبلة طويلة وقوية .. ثم اغلقه .. اغمضت منال عينيها واسندت راسها على ظهر المقعد وقد لفهما صمت هائم .. وعندما استعادت منال قدرتها على الكلام كانت كان صوتها مبحوحاً ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- تعرف يا جمال يمكن ما تصدق انا حبيتك متين ... من اول مرة شفتك فيها ... أي والله كان حب من اول نظرة ... لمن طلعت اقدم صحبتي ولقيتك واقف بتعاين للعمال البنزلوا عفشكم من اللوري ... لفت نظري شكلك .. كنت حزين شديد وزي البتبكي .. لحظتها حنيت عليك وقربت اجي اسالك مالك بس خجلت ... ولمن اتصاحبنا كلنا وبقيت اجي بيتكم كتير .. كان اعجابي بيك بيزيد يوم ورا يوم ... بعترف انو بالاول كان شكلك هو العاجبني ... لكن بعد فترة بقيت مبهورة بادبك واخلاقك وشطارتك واحساسك بالمسئولية ... وبالطريقة البتعاملني بيها .. حسستني كأني اميرة في واحدة من القصص الخرافية ... كنت قدام الناس كلها زول جاد وعرفت تدس مشاعرك كويس ... الا مني انا ... كنت حاسة بيك ... كنت عارفة انك بتبادلني نفس الاحساس ... مرات كتيرة وفي فورة اندفاع المراهقة داك قربت اصارحك .. لكن الخوف والخجل منعوني ... لمن مشيت الداخلية زعلت وفرحت في نفس الوقت ... زعلت لانو غيابك خلق جواي فراغ مافي أي شئ قدر يملاهو .. وما كنت باحس اني ملانة الا لمن تجي من الداخلية نهاية الاسبوع واشوفك ... فرحت لاني كنت خايفة من الاحساس الجواي ... وقلت اثناء غيابك حاقنع نفسي انو دي مشاعر عابرة ولازم اتخلص منها ... كنت عارفة شنو ممكن يحصل لو أي زول عرف بمشاعري الانا داساها بحرص ...لكن يا جمال المشكلة بقت انو انت في وجودك ولا غيابك كل يوم بتتزرع جواي اكتر ... وكل ما اكبر يوم احساسي بيك بيكبر معاي .. يوم مشينا المتحف داك كان اسعد يوم في حياتي برغم اننا ما قلنا ولا كلمة لبعض دخلنا ومشينـا وقعدنـا واحنا ساكتين تصدق انا حتى ما متذكرة منو فينا مسك ايد التاني !! لكن الشئ المتذكراهو انو ايدينا دي قالت كلام كتير كان اللسان خايف وعاجز يقولوا .. ومن اليوم ولغاية هسة مشاعرنا زادت الاف المرات وبقت اعمق وانضج ... انت عارف انو دي اول مرة تنناقش في موضوعنا ؟؟ انا كنت عارفة انو حتجي لحظة لازم نقعد ونتكلم ونحدد حنعمل شنو ... وكنت خايفة من اللحظة دي خوف الموت ... لاني بالجد محتارة احنا حنتصرف كيف ...

عندما صمتت بانفاس متهدجة .. ادار جمال محرك السيارة واصبحت تعابيره مصممة وجادة ...
- ما تخافي يا منال انشاء الله ربنا بيسهل علينا الامور لانو هو بس العالم بالاحساس الجوانا وقدر شنو هو نقي وصادق ... " الله محبة " وهو العادل ... ما حيرضى اننا نتظلم ... انا بس عاوزك تكوني قوية خالص ... وتقتنعي من جواك اننا حنكون لبعض مهما حصل وتختي في بالك انو قرار ارتباطنا حيكون اصعب قرار نتخذه في حياتنا كلها .. واننا لازم نحارب عشان ناخد حقنا ...

ساد بينهما صمت طويل حتى وصلت منال الى " الكوافير " وقبل ان تترك السيارة ضغطت على يده بقوة .. ثم ترجلت بخطوات تعبة تتابعها عينا جمال باشفاق حتى اختفت خلف الباب الزجاجي المظلل باللون الاسود ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تهادت رحمة بفستانها االابيض يتبعها ذيله الطويل على طول الممر المفروش بالسجاد الاحمر ... بدت فاتنة بطولها الفارع وتقاطيعها الجميلة ونظراتها الحالمة .. بين ذراعيها استكانت باقة ورد ناصعة ومزينة بشرائط زهرية لامعة ... تعلقت يدها بيد زوجها الفخور الذي بدت سعادته واضحة في الابتسامة الطفولية الجذلة .. بينما تابعته نظرات الفتيات وهن يتهامسن على اناقته الملفتة ... فقد بدا كأحد فرسان العصور الوسطى ببذته السوداء التي تضارب لونها مع قميصه الابيض والفراشة الحمراء التي تزين عنقه و يتماشى لونها مع حزام الستان العريض في خصره ... 
تقدم الموكب صبي صغير يحمل مصحفاً وضع في وسادة من المخمل الاحمر ... تبعته قافلة من الصغيرات اللائي قمن بنثر اوراق الورد على طول الممر لتطاها اقدام الفتيات الاكبر سنا وهن يحملن الشموع البيضاء المزينة بالشرائط الزهرية ... ومن خلف رحمة كانت الاشبينات يدرن كالفراشات وقد احتار الناظرون اليهم في تحديد ايهن اكثر جمالا من الاخرى ... كان همس الحرير يتطاير حول اجسادهن المغرية في فساتين زهرية ناعمة وتكللت رؤوسهن بتيجان من الورد الطبيعي بنفس اللون ... تعالت الزغاريد وبدات موسيقى هادئة تعزف الحانها ووقف معظم الحضور حتى يحظى بمتابعة اوضح للموكب الفخم المتقدم ببطء في الممر الطويل ... من بعيد ظهر حامد ود العمدة وهو يسير برصانة الملوك .. احتضن العريس مهنئاً وقبل حفيدته في جبينها بحنو .. من خلفه وقفت بلقيس بهيئتها المتناقضة ... كانت دموعها تسيل بغزارة في وجه علته ابتسامة مشرقة كضوء الشمس اطلقت زغرودة طويلة بدت وكانها سوف تستمر للابد .. ثم احتضنت ابنتها في عناق قوي استغرقت منال وقتا كي تفصمه وهي تهمس في اذن امها ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- امي .. فكيها عشان التسريحة ما تخرب ... وما تبكي عشان عشان رحمة حتبكي معاك وتبوظ المكياج ...
عندما وصل الموكب اخيرا الى (الكوشة) الفخمة ..كانت عينا رحمة تدوران بقلق وهي تتامل الحضور بحثا عن وجه بعينه ... عندما اعيتها المحاولة مالت على امها التي تمسك يدها بقوة وهي تسالها ..

- امي ؟؟ حبوبة السرة وينا ما شايفاها ؟؟!! ...

ردت بلقيس بخفوت وهي تتلقى سيل التهاني ...

- حبوبتك تعبت شوية ... اليوم كان طويل عليها وانتي عارفة صحتها ما بقت تستحمل قالت بترتاح حبة وتطلع ..

ظهر الفزع على ملامح رحمة وعلا صوتها بدون وعي وهي تخاطب امها ...

- حبوبة تعبانة وما شافتني لمن دخلت ؟؟ تعال يا محمود ارح جوة نسلم على حبوبة ..

ووسط دهشة الحضور امسكت رحمة بيد زوجها وهي تشق الجموع الى الباب الكبير المؤدي الى المنزل تتبعها بلقيس وهي تقديم التبريرات لتصرفات ابنتها ...

- ماشة تسلم على حبوبتها عشان ما قدرت تطلع تشوفها ... 

كانت تلتفت خلفا بانزعاج وهي تبحث عن ابنتها الاخرى ..

- تعالي يا منال ارفعي فستان اختك عشان ما يت************ ...

على سرير في منتصف الباحة الخلفية بدت السرة المستلقية وهي تتامل النجوم بصمت وغارقة في خيالاتها كأنها في عالم آخر ... انتبهت على صوت الزغاريد والضجة المصاحبة للعروس .. ابتسمت بفرح وهي ترى حفيدتها تتقدم نحوها مسنودة بيد زوجها ونظرات القلق تملا عينيها ..

- حبوبة مالك ؟؟ سلامتك ... صحي تعبانة ؟؟ 

نهضت السرة وغطت راسها بثوبها واطلقت زغرودة عالية ثم احتضنت حفيدتها وانحدرت دموعها وهي تردد ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

* ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. الصلاة على النبي .. بتي القمرة عروس ؟؟ يا ولد يا محمود تخت رحمة دي جوة عيونك .. دي الغالية بت الغالية .. واوعى يوم تجي تشتكي لي منك ..

تحلّق الجميع حول سرير السرة التي اقنعت حفيدتها انها بخير وطلبت منها الخروج حتى يبدا الحفل وما ان غاب الموكب عن انظارها حتى دست يدها تحت الوسادة واخرجت علبة صغيرة تناولت منها لفافة تبغ رفيعة .. وضعتها على شفتيها باحتراف .. مالت وهي تحجز شعلة اللهب الصغيرة المتراقصة من تيار الهواء ... امتصت نفساً عميقاً حتى توهج طرف اللفافة ثم عاودت الاستلقاء على ظهرها ومراقبة النجوم ... لقد اعادتها فرحة رحمة الى ذكرى اخرى بعيدة ذكرى فرحتها وهي تزف الى حبيبها ابراهيم ... اخرجت الدخان من فمها ونفثته في الجو فتعالت حلقات متراصة تتسع كلما صعدت الى اعلى حتى تتلاشى مع هبات النسيم ... ابتسمت السرة بسخرية فقد كانت الحلقات الدخانية تشبه حياتها تماماً ... الان لم تعد تهتم بما آلت اليه ايامها .. فقد اصبحت كل اللحظات متشابهة ومكررة للحظات عاشتها قبلاً ... لحظات عاشتها بعمق ... صادقت فيها حزنها وتجاوبت مع فرحها ... تجاوزت الصعاب وتخطت الاحباطات ... هادنت الالم وتغلبت عليه .. كانت دروس مهادنة الالم هي الاصعب والاكثر قسوة لانها بدات باكراً ...

تذكرت صباحا شتويا دافئا تدثرت فيه بفانلة الصوف وهي ترسم خطوط لعبة ( الحجلة ) بعود صغير على ارض الحوش الجافة تناوبت بعدها هي وشقيقاتها الاكبر سناً في رمي الحجر ومحاولة تمريره من مربع لآخر وهن يقفزن بقدم واحدة ...كانت في منتصف اللعبة عندما اتت والدتها واقتلعتها من وسط ضجيج اللعب دون ان تابه لاحتجاجها ... ادخلتها غرفتها حيث ( الطشت ) الملئ بالماء الساخن .. فركت جسدها الصغير بالصابون المعطر ... جففتها وجدلت لها شعرها الطويل الكثيف ... البستها قميصاً جديدا زاهيا ... واقتادتها الى غرفة الضيوف المحرمة عليهم في الاحوال العادية ... احست ابنة السابعة بالحيرة .... وسرعان ما تحول احساسها الى الم حاد وصرخات مذعورة اطلقتها بينما كانت الداية تقتطع لحمها بحضور امها المراة القوية التي لقنتها في ذلك اليوم اول دروس مهادنة الالم وهي تهمس في اذنها...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*البقية تاتي باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*واااااااااااصل يا معلم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- اسكتي يا بت ... اقفلي خشمك دة واوعاك تتعودي على الصريخ ... المرة التمام ما بتكورك ولو اكلت الجمر ... صوتك دة ما يطلع برة ابدا فاهمة ولا لا ؟؟ 

لم يتوقف صراخها ... لكنه انعكس واصبح موجه الى داخلها ... لم تعد تصدر صوتا ... بينما امتلات اعماقها بضجيج الالم ... كانت طفلة تضج بالحياة ... ممتلئة القوام بوجه مستدير كالقمر .. وشعر اسود طويل وكثيف .. عيون سوداء لامعة ولون مائل الى السمرة ولكنه يجافيها ... عندما بلغت العاشرة تجدد موعدها مع الالم ... لكن هذه المرة حرصت امها على تهياتها نفسياً لاستقبال ما هو آت ... حفزتها بكلمات مبهمة عن مدى اهمية هذا الطقس ودوره في ابراز جمالها ونقلها من دنيا الاطفال الى عالم النساء ...يبدو ان المها والشتاء كانا على وفاق ... فقد كان البرد قارساً .. وعندما اشتكت من حدته لامها نهرتها قائلة ...
- البرد احسن عشان الجرح يبرا سريع وما يحصل ليك شئ ...





*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كانت ( الشلاخة ) عجوز شامخة مشهورة بدقتها ومهارتها في قريتهم والقرى المجاورة ... تتميز بوجع مفلطح عريض لامع السواد احتل الانف الافطس مساحة كبيرة منه .. عيناها صغيرتان كحبات الخرز .. ومن اطراف المنديل الابيض المربوط باحكام على راسها ... ظهرت مقدمة شعرها خشنة ومبرومة كحبات الفلفل الاسود ... عندما تتحرك تتبعها موجة من روائح المحلبية المختلطة برائحة اخرى لم يستطع انفها الصغير تمييزها ... 
في ذلك اليوم لم تستطع التمسك بنصيحة امها ... وهزت صرخاتها فضاء البيت عندما شرعت الشلاخة في شق خدودها بموس حاد ... بدات بالخد الايمن فرسمت فيه ثلاث خطوط طولية عميقة ثم انتقلت الى الخد الايسر لترسم شبيهتها ... حاولت ان تتملص وتفلت من الالم الذي مزقها لكن مساعدات الشلاخة القويات قمن بتثبيتها حتى خارت قواها ... لحظتها تمنت الموت حتى تتخلص من الالم ... عندما انتهت العملية غسلوا لها جروحها ووضعوا عليها قطع قطن مشبع بالمحلبية والقطران ظل الالم يلازمها قرابة الشهر عانت فيه ما عانت من حمى وهذيان .. تورم وجهها حتى صار كالبالون ... عافت نفسها الاكل وحرمت حتى من نعمة البكاء كي لا تنزل دموعها المالحة على جروحها المفتوحة وتزيد المها ... لم تنظر الى وجهها في المرآة الا بعد مرور شهرين واحست بسعادة غامرة عندما وجدته مزيناً بشلوخ عريضة ... عميقة ومنتفخة ... نسيت معاناتها السابقة واصبحت تتباهى بشلوخها المتقنة بين قريناتها .

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عندما بلغت الخامسة عشرة كانت قد اصبحت امراة مكتملة الانوثة ... ووقتها سمعت لاول مرة جملة ( ابراهيم للسرة والسرة لابراهيم ) وانتفض قلبها طرباً لفكرة الزواج من ابن عمها الامين عمدة القرية ... كان يكبرها بثلاث سنوات ... تميز عن اخوانه بوسامة ظاهرة وذكاء حاد ... وبعد ان انهى دراسته الثانوية توقع الجميع ان يتفرغ لادارة تجارة ابيه الواسعة خصوصا بعد ترشيحه لمنصب العمدة خلفا لوالده بحكم انه اكبر الاولاد ... لكنه فاجا الجميع بقرار دخول الجامعة في العاصمة ... انقبض قلب السرة عندما سمعت بقراره ... انتابتها الهواجس وملات عقلها الوساوس خوفا من ان يغير ابن عمها رايه من الزواج بها اذا ما عاش في العاصمة ووجد اخرى تنسيه ابنة عمه القروية لكنه بدد مخاوفها وكان وفيا لارتباطه بها ... وعند عودته في اجازاته الدراسية التي كانت تمر بسرعة البرق .. كان يجلب لها الهدايا ويغمرها بالاهتمام ... اكمل دراسته بعد اربع سنوات مرت عليها كالدهر وجعلتها تزداد تعلقا به الى درجة مخيفة ... لقد احبته بكل جوارحها ومشاعرها البكر واختزل بوجوده كل الرجال ... بعد تخرجه عقد قرآنه عليها وامهلها سنة حتى تتهيا للزواج ....
في التاسعة عشرة كانت قد اصبحت من اجمل بنات القرية .. اكمل وجهها استدارته واصبحت شلوخها اعمق وادكن ... ظهرت اشراقة الحب جلية في ملامحها وحركاتها ... توزع امتلاء جسدها بشكل مغر ... نفر صدرها معلنا عن وجوده بافصح الطرق ... تضمر خصرها وبرزت خلفيتها بصورة جعلتها موضع حسد الكثيرات اللائي يتهامسن ما ان يرينها عند ظهورها في أي مجتمع ( السرة ام صلب جات ) ...
بدات طقوس الانتقال من عالم البنات الى دنيا النساء بكل حماس ... كانت تجلس في حفرة الدخان بالساعات الطوال حتى تفحم لونها وصار بسواد الشملة التي تتغطى بها ... جدلت شعرها الطويل في ضفائر صغيرة بعد ان اغرقته بدهن ( الكركار ) .. خاصمت الكحل الذي تعشقه ... واعتزلت الخروج من المنزل مهما كانت الاسباب ... 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وقبل موعد العرس بثلاثة اشهر جددت عهدها مع الالم عندما خضعت لوشم شفتها السفلي ايذانا بانتقالها النهائي الى مجتمع النساء المتزوجات ... كتمت انفاسها بينما كانت الابر الصغيرة الحادة تغرز بسرعة وحرفية ... اغمضت عينيها حتى لا ترى الدم المندفع برغم طعمه الذي ملا فمها ... حاولت ان تلهي نفسها عن التفكير فيما يحدث لها بالغرق في تذكر حبيبها ولقاءتهما الخاطفة عند حضوره الى منزلهم ... نظراته الواعدة ولمساته المختلسة عندما يضمن اختفاء الاعين المراقبة ... كانت تتوق ليوم زواجهما .. وتتلهف كي يصبح كل منهما ملك للاخر ... 
عندما انتهى الوخز المؤلم مسح الدم بقطعة نظيفة وذر نبات النيلج على شفتها المتقرحة التي تورمت حتى احست بانها تحمل شيئا غيرها في وجهها .. وكان الالم رهيبا خصوصا عندما تحاول شرب الماء .. فقط الغوص في خيالها مع ابراهيم كان يخفف المها ويجعلها تحتمل كل ما تمر به ليقينها بانها تفعله من اجله .. وكي تكون جميلة امام عينيه ...
في يوم العرس كان قلب السرة يتقافز في صدرها كقطة مشاغبة ... استيقظت فجرا وظلت في سريرها ساكنة ... تفكر ... وتحلم ... وعندما بدات الشمس تنشر ضياءها اصبح المكان حولها كخلية نحل .. لكنها ظلت مسجونة داخل الغرفة المظلمة ولا يسمح برؤيتها الا للمقربون .. كانت تتامل بدهشة وفرح نقوش الحنة السوداء التي رسمت باتقان من اطراف اصابعها وحتى منتصف ذراعيها ومن اصابع قدميها حتى منتصف ساقيها .. جسدها الذي توالت عليه ابخرة حطب الشاف والطلح والكليت والهبيل ... اكتسب نعومة مذهلة خصوصا بعد جلسات الفرك بعجينة ( اللخوخة ) المخلوطة ببودرة الكركم وقشور البرتقال المجفف المطحون والتي كانت تتم صبحاً ومساءَ على ايدي خادمات قويات ... بدا ضجيج الخارج بعيدا عنها وهي سارحة في امنياتها وخيالاتها .. مرت ساعات اليوم كالبرق وما ان مالت الشمس نحو الغروب حتى اتت امها وخالاتها وهن يحملن الصناديق الخشبية المشغولة بالاحجار الملونة والاصداف وبدات طقوس التزيين وارتداء الملابس المرهقة 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تولت شقيقاتها تعطير كامل جسدها بزيت الصندل حتى صار لامعاً متوهجاَ .. عطراً ... واحست بوخزات مؤلمة عندما شُد رباط ( الرحط ) حول خصرها باحكام لينزلق فوقه فستان الستان الاحمر القصير... صففت خالتها شعرها الطويل وتركته منسابا خلف ظهرها ليغطي خلفيتها المتوثبة ثم وضعت فوقه ( الجدلة ) المنضومة من جنيهات الذهب الخالص .. من اذنيها تدلت ( الفدو ) الضخمة .. وامتدت (الرشمة ) من خلف اذنها حتى انفها ليصبح وجهها المستدير بشلوخه العميقة مضيئاً بانعكاسات لون الذهب والستان الاحمر .. 
تغطى صدرها الناهد ( باللبة ) الكبيرة المتوارثة في العائلة منذ اجيال .. وكاد عنقها ينحني من ثقل عقود ( القصيص ) و ( الفرجلات ) ... تراصت عشرات الاساور على يديها وأحاطت ثعابين ذات عيون حمراء لامعة بأعلى ذراعيها ... على الساقين وضعت ( حجول ) كبيرة اظهرت جمالهما وزاد الكحل الاسود عينيها عمقا واتساعاً ... وبعد انتهاء طقوس ارتداء الملابس والزينة احضرت احدى شقيقاتها ( مبخر ) ملتهب الجمرات ووضعت فيه قبضة من اعواد خشب الصندل المعطر ووقفت السرة فوقه بصبر حتى تشبعت به واصبحت رائحتها مزيج مثير يشاغب الخيال ويلهب المشاعر .. اخيراً لفت قوامها بثوب حـريـري احمـر مزين بـورود ذهبيـة لامعـة .. تغطت ( بالقرمصيص ) وتهادت في مشيتها مصحوبة بالزغاريد وأدعية الحفظ من امها وخالاتها .. وتنافست طلقات الرصاص المحتفية بمقدم العروس .. كانت تتقدم بخطوات بطيئة ومدروسة حتى وصلت الى المكان المعد لجلوسها مع زوجها .. عندما رفع ابراهيم ( الفركة ) عن وجهها احست باحتباس انفاسه فنظرت اليه بخجل ... كان يبدو رائعاً بطوله الفارع الملفوف في ( توب السرتي ) بلونيه البيج والاحمر 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

* توسط جبينه العريض هلال ذهبي مربوط بقطعة من المخمل الاحمر ... احست بدقات قلبها تتصاعد في اذنيها .. واصابها دوار خفيف جعل بقية احداث الليلة مشوشة ... تتذكر منها لمسة ابراهيم على فخذها عندما همَ بقطع شعرات الرحط المربوط على خصرها ... كانت لمسة خاطفة اشعلت النار في حواسها المرتعدة ووعدتها بالكثير ..جعلتها تهيم في عالـم آخـر فاصبحت طقوس ( الجرتق ) كانها حلم افاقت منه على رذاذ اللبن الذي رشه ابراهيم بسخاء على وجهها .. 
بدا الحفل بغناء حماسي رفرفت له القلوب وارتفعت العصى والسيطان عالياً ... اغمضت عينيها خوفاً وهي ترى حبيبها ينهال ضربا على ظهور اخوانه واقرباؤه واصدقاؤه المتلفحين بشجاعتهم وصمودهم امام لسعات (سوط العنج ) اللاهبة وهي تصلي الجلود العارية .. حتى حامد شقيق زوجها الصغير وقف بشجاعة متحملاً الضربات التي مزقت جلده الغض بلا رحمة ... ارتفعت حرارة المشاركة وزادت الحماسة عندما تعالت زغاريد النساء الفخورات وهي تمجد شجاعة رجالهن في تحمل الالم .. كان ( بطان ) حامي الوطيس ولم يتخلف عنه احد ...
بعد انتهاء الحفل جلس زوجها بقربها وهمس في اذنها 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*القادم احلي
*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عزرا للانقطاع ولنا عودة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*واصل بدون فواصل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*انا اسف جدا للانقطاع الطويل دوًن بس البقية جامدة
- السرة ... احنا حنسافر بكرة انشاء الله الخرطوم ... عارفك تعبانة شديد عشان كدة حاصبر لغاية بكرة ... ارتاحي الليلة ونومي كويس .. لانو لمن نصل هناك مافي نوم..

اخجلتها كلماته الموحية فلم تستطع الرد ولا مواجهة نظراته ...ضغط على يدها برفق وابتسامته تملا وجهه الوسيم ...

- انتي لسة بتخجلي مني يا السرة ؟؟ بعد دة خلاص مافي خجل بينا .. بجيك بدري خليك جاهزة ..

اختار ابراهيم فندق جديد مشيد في منطقة هادئة وجميلة ... عاشت فيه السرة ايام لن تنساها ابدا كانت خليط من المتعة والالم .. اختبرت فيها احاسيس لم تكن تظن انها تملكها ... تعرفت فيها على نفسها وكنوزها بصورة لصيقة ... عاشت اوقات من السعادة الخالصة التي جعلتها تندم على كل لحظة من عمرها مرت بدون وجود ابراهيم فيها ...
بعد عودتها الى القرية انتقلت الى بيت العمدة في جزء خصص لها .. وبدات تتعمق في تفاصيل حياتها الزوجية حتى خيل اليها انها كانت زوجة لابراهيم منذ الازل ... عندما انقضت سنة على زواجها .. تقدم ( بلة ) شقيق زوجها الاصغر لخطبة شقيقتها الصغرى ... وعندما انجبا اول طفل لهما بعد سنة اخرى من زواجهما بدأ الجميع يتساءلون عن سبب عدم انجابها هي وابراهيم ... وكانت بداية رحلة طويلة من العلاج استمرت ثلاث سنوات رفض خلالها ابراهيم كل الضغوط التي مورست عليه للزواج مرة اخرى بحجة ان السرة عقيم ولن تنجب له اطفال ...
عندما بدات اعراض الحمل تظهر على السرة لم تصدق نفسها واصرت على استشارة الطبيبة قبل ان تبشر زوجها الصابر الملهوف ... بكت بحرارة عندما تاكد حملها .. وافرغ ابراهيم عشرون طلقة من مسدسه في فضاء المنزل ... ذبحت العجول ووزعت على فقراء القرية ... وعادت البسمة الى وجه السرة .. حرص زوجها على ملازمتها طيلة الوقت واقتصرت سفراته الى العاصمة على الامور التي لا يمكن تخليصها من القرية ... كان حمل السرة يتقدم سلسلاً بلا مشاكل وبطنها يتكور باندفاع تباهت به بين نسوة الحي ... في نهاية شهرها السادس سافر ابراهيم الى العاصمة لعقد صفقة مع احد التجار ... غاب عنها لمدة اسبوع مر عليها كالدهر ... وفي اليوم المقرر لعودته استعدت لاستقباله بلهفة امراة عاشقة .. كانت تجلس على كرسي امام المرآة وهي تتزين بحرص ... جدلت شعرها الطويل بالطريقة التي يحبها زوجها .. كانت تبتسم لانعكاس صورتها وهي تمرر يدها على بطنها المنتفخ بحنان عندما تناهت الى سمعها اولى الصرخات الملتاعة ..
ركضت خارجاً تستقصى الامر وقد انقبض قلبها من صدى الحرقة والمرارة التي شابت هذه الصرخة ... عندما وصلت الى الحوش وجدت والدة زوجها مرتمية على الارض وهي تحثو التراب على راسها ووجهها ... بينما جلس عمها العمدة منهارا وقد انحنت قامته التي كانت دوما منتصبة بفخر وكبرياء ... كانت شقيقات زوجها يبكين بحرقة اخافتها فاقشعر جلدها وانتابتها مشاعر غامضة .. ما ان رآها الجميع في طرف الحوش حتى تزايد العويل باصوات وهمهمات لم تميز منها غير اسم زوجها .. تسمرت قدماها على الارض وبدات تهز راسها بعنف حتى ينزاح الكابوس الذي يجثم على صدرها ويكاد يسلبها روحها لكنه لم يختف ... بل اذداد حدة بوصول جيوش من البشر الذين تحلقوا حولها دون ان يجرؤ احد منهم على الاقتراب منها ... فقد بدت كالشبح وهي تسمع نعي زوجها الذي كانت تنتظر وصوله بفارغ الصبر ... دارت عيناها بذهول فيمن حولها .. ثم نظرت الى قميصها الجديد بلونه الاخضر الزاهي .. لقد ارتدته خصيصاً لعودة حبيبها ... لابد ان يعود ليراها وهي ترتدي اللون الذي يحبه ... لابد ان يعود ليرى طفله ... لابد ان يعود ...
فجاة امسكت بمقدمة القميص بيديها الاثنتين وشقته بكل قواها ... وقعت ارضا وهي تتدحرج في تراب الظهيرة الحار ... كان بطنها العاري يهتز وهو يرتطم بالارض كانه بالون ممتلئ بالماء ... حاولت بعض النسوة ايقافها .. لكن حزنها امدها بطاقة زئبقية فافلتت من كل محاولات التثبيت ... واذداد العويل حدة على الزوجة المفجوعة حتى شق صوت العمدة حشد النساء قبل جسده ... خلع عبائته وستر بها الجسد العاري وهو يثبتها وينهرها بصوت حازم ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- السرة ... استغفري ربك ... البتسوي فيهو دة حرام ... استغفري ربك ...

لم تستجب لكلماته لانها انهارت بين ذراعيه وفقدت الوعي ..
ظلت السرة تقاوم واقع موت زوجها بالغياب في عالم آخر .. اعترى الخوف الجميع عليها وعلى جنينها خصوصا بعد مرور اسبوع كامل لم تفتح فيه عيناها الا للحظات قليلة تنظر فيها الى من حولها بتوهان ثم تعود الى عالمها دون ان تنبس بحرف ... استدعى العمدة امهر الاطباء من العاصمة في محاولة يائسة للحفاظ على حياة ارملة ابنه وحفيده ... كانت التشخيصات متشابهة ...

- ما تقلقوا يا جماعة .. دي ردة فعل نفسية معروفة بتعبر بيها عن رفضها لخبر وفاة زوجها ... بس لازم ننقلها مستشفى ويتعمل ليها نظام تغذية بالوريد حفاظا على سلامة الجنين ... انشاء الله بعد فترة حيبدا عقلها يتقبل الحقيقة ويتعامل معاها ...

نقلت السرة الى المستشفى في شندي وهي ممعنة في غيابها ... وعندما استعادت كامل وعيها وغادرت المستشفى بعد عشرون يوما .. قرر جنينها ان يغادر ملاذه الآمن في احشائها ويواجه العالم مع امه الحزينة ... ولد في شهره السابع ..طفل خديج ضعيف بالكاد يستطيع الصراخ ... وضع داخل جهاز لمدة شهر كامل ظل فيه متارجحا على خيط رفيع طرفه بيد السرة التي تحارب للحافظ على رائحة زوجها التي اورثها لابنه ... وطرفه الآخر بيد ابراهيم المتلهف لرؤية ثمرة حبه لزوجته في النهاية انتصرت ارادة السرة وعادت الى بيت العمدة وهي تحمله لتبدا مراسم العزاء مرة اخرى وتعيد تجديد عهد السرة مع الالم ...
- حبوبة !! انتي بتبكي ؟؟!! ...

انتفضت السرة وتبادلت نظرات مندهشة مع منال التي كانت تحمل طبق ملئ بالطعام بيد وزجاجة المياه الغازية بالاخرى ... دهشة السرة التي ظهرت في ملامحها كانت اكبر من انزعاج الحفيدة .. فهي لم تكن تتوقع ان يكون مخزون الالم في اعماقها بهذا الزخم والتوهج ... ظنت ان السنين قد حولت جمرها الى رماد .. وان الذكريات اصبحت باهتة ومترهلة كجسدها ... لقد ظنت ان حياتها مع حامد والتي فاقت الاربعين عاما قد طمست ذكرى خمس سنوات عاشتها مع ابراهيم ... ابتسمت بسخرية وهي تفكر بان سنين العمر كلها .. او ما بقى منها لن تستطيع ان تمحو من عقلها ذكرى الرجل الوحيد الذي احبته بكل احاسيسها ...

- مافي حاجة يا منال .. انا بس ما هاين علي فراق رحمة ...

عبست منال وخاطبت جدتها بلهجة مازحة ...

- اعملي حسابك يا حبوبة .. انا كدة حغير واقول انك بتحبي رحمة اكتر مني .. هسة لمن اعرس حتبكي علي ولا حتقولي بركة الاتحليت من البت المزعجة دي ؟؟

نهرتها السرة وهي تحاول ان تتمالك نفسها ..

- يا بت انتو كلكم عندي واحد وباحبكم قدر بعض ... ما سمعتي المثل البيقول اعز من الولد ولد الولد ؟؟

- طيب يا حبوبة يلا قومي اتعشي انتي الليلة من الصباح ما اكلتي كويس وصحتك ما بتتحمل صيامك دة ... يلا انا حاقعد معاك لمن تاكلي عشان نطلع برة سوا ... رحمة عاوزة تشوفك في الخيمة .. وقالت لو ما بتقدري تطلعي هي حتجي تقعد معاك جوة ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*االفصل السادس 


كان الحفل صاخبا كما هو متوقع من عرس في حوش ود العمدة .. انقسم الصيوان الكبير الى جزئين الرجال من جهة المدخل الرئيسي والنساء في الجزء الداخلي .. بينهما مساحة واسعة تعج بالاجساد التي تفرغ طاقتها في الرقص حيث تلاشت الحدود وتمازجت الانفاس وتلامست الكتوف وتباعدت
في منتصف الحلقة وقفت نعمات بجانب رحمة وزوجها وبلقيس وهي ترقص برزانة .. بقربها وقفت اميرة ابنتها الوسطى التي تماثلها قواماً وتميزت عن اختيها بلونها الذهبي الوهاج وتقاطيعها الجميلة لكزتها نعمات وهي تهمس في اذنها ..

- اخواتك وين ؟؟ ليه ما جوا يرقصوا مع بت اختهم ؟؟

- ما عارفة يا امي .. نادية ما شفتها من لحظة ما دخلنا مع رحمة .. وهادية انتي عارفاها بعد ما لبست الفستان ابت تمشي معانا للصورة وقاعدة جوة اوضتها وقالت ما طالعة الحفلة ..

ظهرت علامات الغيظ على وجه نعمات وهي ترفع يدها الممتلئة بالحى الذهبية وهمست مرة اخرى في اذن اميرة ...

- تعرفي البنات ديل حيعملوا لي جلطة ... امشي فتشي نادية وخليها تجيني هنا سريع وادخلي لهادية قولي ليها امي قالت ليك لو ما جيتي طالعة هسة دي شوفي الليلة حيحصل ليك شنو .
كان البحث عن نادية مهمة صعبة في الصيوان الكبير ووسط الجموع الراقصة .. لذلك قررت اميرة احضار هادية اولا حتى تطفي غضب امها ثم تتفرغ للبحث عن نادية التي اختفت بصورة غامضة عقب دخولهم مع رحمة .. بدات تشق الزحام تلاحقها العيون المعجبة بجمالها الآسر وجاذبيها الطاغية الكامنة في عيونها العسلية الواسعة وخطواتها الرشيقة والغمازتان العميقتان اللتان تنغرزان باغراء في خدودها عند اقل تعبير في وجهها .. بدات نظراتها تدور في مسح سريع بلا تركيز وهي تامل في مصادفة شقيقتها الكبري ... تعثرت خطواتها وكادت تسقط لولا يد قوية ثبتتها ... رفعت راسها لتشكر منقذها فاحتبست الكلمات في حلقها عندما تصادمت عيناها بعيني (عمار ) ابن شقيقة السرة ... لقد التقيا في عدة مناسبات عائلية .. واحست بشرارات تندلع كلما تصافحا ... لم يكن وسيماً بالمعنى المتعارف عليه ... لكنه محاط بجو رجولي غامض لفت انتباهها واثار اعجابها منذ زمن طويل .. لكنها لم تكن تجرؤ على التفكير فيه او الافصاح عن مشاعرها لاي كان ... فهو يحمل رائحة زوجة ابيها التي تبغضها امها اكثر من أي شئ آخر تعرفه ... سحبت يدها من قبضته القوية بنعومة وهي تهمس ..

- شكرا يا عمار .. معليش ما كنت منتبهة قدامي بفتش على نادية .. ما شفتها ؟؟

عندما هز راسه نفيا حاولت ان تواصل طريقها لكنه لم يتزحزح عن دربها وثبت نظراته في وجهها الفاتن وانتشرت ابتسامته حتى عمق عينيه وهو يتاملها بدقة ..

- كيفك يا اميرة ؟؟ .. انا من قبيل باحاول اوصل ليك وما قادر لانك واقفة جنب خالتي نعمات .. عاوز اتكلم معاك في موضوع مهم ..تعالي نرقص عشان تبقى وقفتنا مع بعض عادية ...
فزعت اميرة من طلبه ... نعمات غاضبة بما فيه الكفاية من اختفاء شقيقتيها ... ولن تغامر باثارة غضبها اكثر فاعتذرت بسرعة ...

- معليش يا عمار .. امي مرسلاني وما بقدر اتاخر عليها ... خليها وقت تاني ..

- خلاص موافق بس اوعديني ما تزوغي مني زي كل مرة .. انا محتاج فعلا اتكلم معاك والموضوع بيهمك زي ما بيهمني ...

نظرت خلفها بقلق وهي تامل ان لا تلتفت امها وتراها برفقة عمار ..حاولت اختصار الكلام..

- والله ما بزوغ يا عمار ولو ما لقيت فرصة الليلة بكرة حنتكلم .. انت حتقعد للصبحية ولا ماشي ؟؟

- حتى لو مشيت بجي راجع مخصوص عشانك .. خلاص اتفقنا ؟؟ وبرضو بتمنى تجي ترقصي معاي ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هزت راسها بشرود وهي تتفادى جسده الذي يسد طريقها ... ارتعدت حواسها من عمق نظراته وما تحمله من حديث سري لم يغب معناه عن قلبها ... وكان هو ينظر الى غمازتيها العميقتين .. واحس برغبة قوية في ان يضع اصابعه داخلهما ... رفع يده بحركة لاشعورية .. لكن اميرة كانت قد هرولت واختفت خلف البوابة الكبيرة ...
كان منزلهم يبعد قرابة المائة متر من البيت الكبير الخاص بزوجة ابيها .. وبرغم محاولات نعمات المستمرة باقناع زوجها بناء سور يفصل البيتين عن بعضهما ... الا انه رفض بصورة قاطعة .. وكانت اجابته الحاسمة في كل مرة تعيد نعمات طلبها ..

- آخر شئ اعمله اني ابني حواجز اسمنت بين بناتي .. مش كفاية الحواجز العملتوها انتي والسرة ؟؟
كان منزل ابراهيم الاقرب اليهم فحرصت نعمات على توطيد علاقتها مع زوجته ( حبيبة ) نكاية في ضرتها ... حتى بنات ابراهيم كن اقرب اليهن من اخواتهن .. دخلت المنزل الهادئ واتجهت من فورها الى غرفة هادية ... وقبل ان تدخل من الباب المنفرج تناهى الى سمعها صوت بكاء مكتوم .. لابد ان شقيقتها الصغرى تمر باحدى نوبات اكتئآبها ... فتحت الباب ونظرت اليها باشفاق .. كانت تجلس على الارض باستسلام وقد اتكا ظهرها على خلفية السرير العالية .. امامها تناثرت اطباق الطعام وتبعثرت بقاياه حولها بفوضى ... سيطر على جو الغرفة رائحة البيض المسلوق فاصبحت خانقة .. انتشر فتات الخبز والجبن وملا الفستان الزهري الذي تلطخ ببقع زيت الاطعمة ... كان اوداجها منتفخة بالطعام الذي لم تكن تمضغه بل تبتلعه بسرعة تتبعها بجرعات متتالية من زجاجات المياه الغازية المتراصة حولها .. كانت تاكل وتبكي في نفس الوقت ... عندما احست بحركة الباب رفعت وجهها ونظرت الى شقيقتها بحقد وخاطبتها بتحدي ...

- عاوزة شنو يا اميرة ؟؟ خليتي الحفلة وجيتي ليه ؟؟ وبتعايني لي كدة مالك ؟؟ عمرك ما شفتي ليك زول بياكل ؟؟

حاولت اميرة ان تعتصم بهدوءها المعروف امام ثورة هادية ..

- امي بتسال عليك وقالت ليك تعالي برة .. واكيد هسة رحمة زعلانة منك لانك ما رضيتي تمشي مع الشباين ...ولا حتى جيتي باركتي ليها ...
نهضت هادية بتثاقل وهي تتكئ على ركبتيها ويديها .. وبدات تقطع المسافة بينها وبين اميرة بخطوات متكلفة ... وهي تتكلم بلهجة ممتلئة مرارة ...

- عاوزيني امشي مع الشباين ؟؟ طيب ايه رايك في المشية دي ؟؟ رهيبة مش كدة ؟؟ زي مشية الدب .. ولا اقول مشية الفيل احسن ؟؟ انتو عاوزين الناس كلها تضحك علي وتقول شوفوا خالة العروس السمينة ؟؟ ولا عاوزني امشي جنبكم عشان رشاقتكم وحلاوتكم تبين ؟؟ انا من الاول قلت ليكم ما عاوزة احضر العرس ولا ابقى شبينة .. انتو الاصريتو تخيطوا الفستان عشان تختوني امام الامر الواقع ... اها الفستان دة هاك ليهو ؟؟؟

مدت يدها الممتلئة وانتزعت بعنف الوردة المثبتة في اعلى الكتف .. رمتها ارضا وهي تدوس عليها بكلتا قدميها .. احمرت عيناها انفعالا وبدا جسدها الضخم يرتعش من الغضب ..

- امشي قولي لامك هادية قالت ما عاوزة تحضر الحفلة وما حتطلع برة مهما حصل .. وما تنسي تقولي ليها اني قاعدة آكل وعدي ليها الصحون وقزاز البيبسي .. اجري يا رشيقة يا حلوة احضري الحفلة وارقصي وخلي اختك الدبة قاعدة في مكانها ...
احست اميرة بالم ينغرز في احشائها كالسكين وهي ترى بؤس هادية وكآبتها ... كانت طفلة عادية ممتلئة قليلا عن قريناتها اللائي يماثلنها سناً ولكن ليس بصورة شاذة ... بدات مشاكلها مع اعتاب مراهقتها عندما زاد وزنها تدريجيا حتى وصلت الى حجم مخيف مما جعلها انطوائية وعدوانية وتفضل العزلة ... واصبحت تتحدى قرارات نعمات لتنظيم وجباتها بمزيد من الافراط في الطعام ... بمرور السنين تفاقمت مشكلتها النفسية والجسدية ... وزاد الامر سوءاً الاسلوب الساخر الذي تعامل به الناس مع حجمها خاصة زميلات المدرسة حتى باتت تكره الدراسة وتتعلل بالمرض معظم ايام الاسبوع .. تتابع هبوط مستواها الدراسي حتى وصلت الى آخر القائمة .. ثم قررت هجر المدرسة والبقاء في المنزل دون ان تهتم بالضغوط التي مارسها عليها الجميع للعدول عن رائيها ... حتى حامد المتباعد عن مشاكل بناته تدخل بناء على الحاح نعمات وامرها بالذهاب الى المدرسة .. يومها استشاطت هادية غضبا وواجهت والدها بما لم تستطع أي واحدة من بناته قوله له ...

- غريبة يا ابوي !! اول مرة اشوفك تهتم بمشكلة تحصل في البيت دة لواحدة فينا ... الحصل شنو ؟؟ ما كنت دائما بتخلي امي تحل مشاكلنا وتشوف طلباتنا ... دة حتى احنا ما بنشوفك معانا هنا الا كل وين ووين ..كأننا ما بناتك .. كأننا اغراب انت مكلف بس تصرف عليهم ... اها المرة دي يا ابوي القروش ما حتحل ليك مشكلتي ... لا انت ولا امي ولا أي زول في الدنيا دي حيقدر يجبرني امشي المدرسة تاني ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وكانت المرة الاولى التي يرفع فيها حامد يده ويضرب احدى بناته ... صفعها بقوة حتى وقعت ارضاً وهي تبكي بحرقة .. ولم يجرؤ احد على الاعتراض ... وحسم هذا الموقف النقاش للابد .. لقد مرت مرت سنتان على هذه الحادثة لازمت فيهما هادية المنزل لا تفعل شيئا سوى الاكل ... والبكاء ...
عدلت اميرة عن محاولة اقناع شقيقتها بحضور الحفل عندما رات لمعة الغضب والتحدي تطل من عينيها .. فتركتها واتجهت الى الباب وهي تتمتم ..

- على كيفك يا هادية ... اعملي الشئ البيريحك ..

واتاها الرد المتهكم من خلفها ..

- ما اصلوا على كيفي .. وبعمل الشئ البيريحني .. اقفلي الباب دة وراك وتاني ما تدخلي اوضتي لو ما خبطتي الباب ..

المواجهة مع هادية ملاتها ياساً فخرجت بخطوات بطيئة وهي تفكر ماذا طلبت منها والدتها ؟؟!! ..
ثم تذكرت ... نادية .. يجب ان تبحث عن نادية المختفية منذ بداية الحفل ..كانت تقطع المساحة المزروعة بالحشيش بخطوات سارحة عندما اصطدمت بها فتاة منطلقة بسرعة ..كانت زينب ابنة حبيبة تلعب مع مجموعة من البنات وهن يتقافزن هنا وهناك ويملان الارض بقطرات المطر المصنوع من فوران زجاجات المياه الغازية المرجوجة بعنف ... امسكتها اميرة من كتفيها ..

- زينب .. ما شفتي عمتو نادية ؟؟...

هزت ابنة العشر سنوات راسها بعجلة وهي تحاول التملص من قبضة اميرة واللحاق بقريناتها .. ثم فجاة رفعت راسها ...

- ايوة اتذكرت يا عمتي ... قبيل شفتها ماشة على جهة بيت الاشباح ..
اتجهت اميرة بحذر وخطوات قلقة تجاه البناء البعيد في اقصى الساحة .. لم تكن تؤمن بالخزعبلات عن وجود اشباح في المنزل الذي شيده والدها لزوجته الثالثة ( امونة ) ... كان موقع المنزل عبارة عن قطعة ارض خالية اشتراها ود العمدة لزيادة مساحة الحديقة .. وعندما قرر الزواج شيد فيها منزلا صغيرا جميلا وبعيداً عن زوجتيه ... كان مختلفا عن بقية البيوت الاخرى المتناثرة على ابعاد مختلفة من الحوش الكبير بلونه الابيض الناصع والسور العالي الذي يفصله ويعطيه خصوصية الانفراد كانه لا ينتمي الى نفس الحوش ... هذا السور الذي اشعل النار في قلب نعمات عند بنائه وكانت المرة الاولى التي ترفع فيها صوتها على زوجها امام بناتها ...

- بنيت ليها حيطة يا حامد ؟؟ ... نسيت لمن قلت ليك افصل لي بيتي من بيت السرة قلت لي شنو ؟؟ اذكرك بكلامك ؟؟ قلت لي ما عاوز تعمل حواجز بين بناتك ... هسة مالك عاوز تبني حواجز ؟؟ اشمعنى دي يعني ؟؟ ولا عشان هي حبيبة القلب ؟؟ ولا يمكن قايلها حتجيب ليك الولد الساكيهو عمرك كلو ؟؟ خلاص من هسة كتفك مال يا حامد ؟؟ ما كنت عامل فيها رب العدل بيني وبين العجوز الشمطاء ديك؟؟

اتى رد حامد سريعا .. بارداً .. حاسماً ...

- علي الطلاق بالتلاتة يا نعمات ... اسمع منك كلمة زيادة في الموضوع دة .. الليلة تبيتي في بيت ابوك ..

يومها ظلت نعمات تبكي حتى الفجر ... كانت المرة الاولى في حياتهما معا التي يقسم فيها حامد بالطلاق ... المرة الاولى التي تدرك فيها نعمات انها قد وطأت المنطقة المحرمة في اعماق زوجها...
وصلت اميرة الى الباب الذي يربط المنزل الصغير بالبيت الكبير .. فوجئت به مغلقا من الجهة الاخرى .. لحظتها تاكدت من وجود نادية بالداخل فهي الوحيدة التي تملك الشجاعة لدخول المكان واغلاق ابوابه عليها ... نظرت حولها لترى ان كان هناك من يستطيع مساعدتها في فتح الباب ... لكن على مدّ بصرها لم تجد احداً ... كان الكل قد خرج الى الحفلة التي ارتفعت حماستها الى اقصى درجة ... استدارت وعادت ادراجها .. خرجت مرة اخرى الى الصيوان الصاخب وهي تبحث بنظراتها على امل ان تلمح شقيقتها .. فرجوعها الى امها بدون صحبة اختيها سوف يعرضها الى غضبها وربما عقاب جماعي قد تطول فترته .. التقت عيناها بعيني والدها الجالس بهيبة في صدر المكان متلفحاً بعبائته الداكنة وعصاه الابنوسية السوداء المطعمة بالعاج والفضة ونظراته السارحة التي كانت تعبرها الى مكان لا مرئي ... كانت عيناه تتموجان باطياف الالوان التي تعكس تفكيره نظرت اليه اميرة بحب وفخر وهي تفكر كم تتمنى ان تتزوج رجلا مثله ...
افاقت من سرحانها على صوت زغرودة عالية فتحركت من مكانها وبدات تشق طريقها الى خارج الصيوان ... استجمعت شجاعتها وانعطفت في الزقاق الضيق حيث يوجد الباب الخارجي لبيت زوجة ابيها الراحلة ..احست برعشة باردة تعبر عمودها الفقري وهي تبحث باصابعها عن السلك الصغير الموصول بالقفل ... شدته بكل قواها حتى سمعت صوت انسحابه من مكانه .. دفعت الباب بحذر وهي تتعوذ وتقرا القرآن بصوت مسموع ... قطعت المساحة الصغيرة التي تفصل الباب من المبنى الانيق بخطوات مهتزة وهي تركز نظراتها على الضوء الخافت المنبعث من داخل المنزل .. كانت تهمس بانزعاج ..

- " الله ينعلك يا نادية .. انا ما بتجيني من وراك الا المشاكل .. بس اموت واعرف انتي البيجيبك البيت المخيف دة شنو .. وبالليل كمان ؟؟ ... والله الليلة الا اخوفك واقطع قلبك عشان تاني تتوبي ما تجي هنا " ...

خلعت حذائها العالي حتى لا يصدر صوتا ينبه شقيقتها لحضورها ..حاولت فتح الباب لكنه كان موصدا من الداخل .. وقفت حائرة وهي تحاول استراق النظر من خلف الستائر الشفافة المسدلة ... الضؤ الخافت المنبعث من غرفة نوم والدها اكد لها وجود نادية بالداخل .. فهي اعتادت الحضور هنا ايام امتحاناتها حتى تتجنب ضوضاء البيت الكبير .. كانت احيانا تاتي معها بعد الحاح شديد ... ثم تذكرت المخبا السري للمفتاح الاحتياطي الذي تخبئه شقيقتها تحت قطعة السجاد الصغيرة المحاذية للمدخل .. احست بانتصار عندما دست يدها واخرجته وهي تبتسم بشقاوة لفكرة اخافة نادية ... دست المفتاح في القفل وادارته ببطء شديد .. فتحت الباب بهدوء وتسللت على اطراف اصابعها الحافية وهي تحاذر ان تصدر صوتا ... كانت الصالة الواسعة مفروشة بذوق مترف ... وتضارب لون الطلاء الفاتح مع الاثاث الغامق والديكور الناعم مشكلا لوحة مريحة للنظر .. انتشرت رائحة البخور واختلطت مع رائحة النباتات الطبيعية التي ملات الاركان ... كان الجو العام للمنزل يوحي بان صاحبته قد غابت عنه لمدة قصيرة .. وانها ستعود لا محالة ... فكرة مقابلة شبح زوجة ابيها جعلت اميرة تسرع الخطى تجاه غرفة النوم ..كان الباب موارباً فمدت راسها وهي تتهيا لاطلاق الاصوات المخيفة حتى تفزع نادية النائمة .

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كان اول ما وقع عليه بصرها شبح عملاق بلون الليل يلمع جسده العاري تحت الاضواء الصفراء الخافتة مغطيا جسد شقيقتها التي تصدر اصواتا مخنوقة .. متقطعة ... مرتعدة .. وجسدها العاري يتلوى باحتجاج على حمله الثقيل ...
لابد وانه احد الاشباح التي تسكن المنزل قد هاجم نادية اثناء نومها ... اطلقت اميرة صرخة مدوية وهي تقذف حذائها تجاه الشبح وتقرا آية الكرسي بصوت مرتفع ... تبعت صرختها صرخات اخرى من الشبح الذي اصابه الحذاء بضربة قوية في ظهره فافلت نادية التي صرخت دهشة وفزعاً ... ثم تجمد الجميع وهم يتبادلون النظرات ...
كانت اميرة ترتعش كعود قصب ضعيف وسط ريح هائج ... عيناها تدوران بخوف وهي تبحث عن أي شئ يعينها في الهجوم على هذا المارد الاسود بينما لم يتوقف لسانها عن قراءة القرآن وهي تتمنى ان يتبخر في أي لحظة ... سكن جسد نادية عن الحركة ..واصبح يشبه احد التماثيل الاغريقية الماجنة عارياً مبتلاً .. معبراً عن حالة الشبق التي عاشتها ببراعة تعجز عن وصفها الكلمات ..اما جسد العملاق فقد بدا يتلوى الماً وهو يمد يده خلف ظهره محاولا وقف نزيف الدم الذي تسبب به كعب الحذاء الرفيع عندما اغرز فيه ..
تحركت اميرة بسرعة استمدتها من خوفها على شقيقتها فسحبت المقعد الصغير امام المرآة في محاولة يائسة لتخليص نادية المستسلمة لسيطرة الجني الذي رفع يده محاولا تفادي الضربة القادمة ...عندها صرخت نادية ...

- اميرة اقيفي ما تضربيهو ... دة راجلي يا اميرة ... دة راجلي .
توقفت يد اميرة بحملها الثقيل في منتصف المسافة ... التفتت بذهول لتتامل نادية التي كانت تحاول ان تستر جسدها بالاغطية المرمية على طرف السرير وهي تمد بعضها للرجل الذي انزلق ارضاً ليخفي جسده من عيني اميرة اللتين امتلاتا بالدموع وهي تتراجع خلفا بخطوات مترددة بينما نظراتها تدور بحيرة في المشهد الماثل امامها ... كان فستان نادية الزهري قد وضع بحرص على احد الكراسي وفوقه رصت ملابسها الداخلية وتربع فوقها تاج الورد والسلاسل والخواتم وساعة يدها .. وفي الكرسي الاخر وضعت ملابس رجالية بترتيب مشابه ... عادت نظراتها مرة اخرى الى شقيقتها التي كانت ما تزال تبحث عن كلمات ولا تجدها ... هب العملاق من مخبئه بعد ان لف جسده بالشرشف الابيض فبدا وكان الليل والنهار قد تجاورا ..
ظلت اميرة تتراجع ونشيجها يزداد علوا وهي تحاول استيعاب ما يحدث .. واخيرا نطقت نادية التي غطاها الخوف والحرج برداء من الذلة فخرجت كلماتها ضعيفة ومفككة ..

- اميرة ... انا عارفة انتي هسة مصدومة قدر شنو من الشفتيهو ... لكن والله والله والله يا اميرة ( زاهر ) دة راجلي ... انا ما عملت حاجة حرام .. احنا معرسين لينا سنة .. صح هو زواج عرفي لكن زواج ما حاجة تانية .. والورقة عندي في البيت داساها في دولابي .. انا حامشي معاك البيت هسة اوريك ليها ... انا عارفة اني غلطت ... لكن غصبا عني ... انا عاوزاك تسمعيني كويس يا اميرة لانو انتي اقرب زول لي في الدنيا دي واكتر واحدة بتفهمني ... انا وزاهر حبينا بعض من سنة اولى جامعة وكل يوم كان احساسنا ببعض بيكبر لمن بقينا ما قادرين نسيطر عليهو ... كان احسن نعمل شنو ؟؟ نغلط وندخل في الحرام ؟؟ ولا نتزوج حتى لو زواج عرفي ؟؟ حتقولي لي ليه ما مشينا بالدرب العديل وجا طلب يدي من ابوي ؟؟ .. حقول ليك انو ظروف زاهر ما بتسمح ليهو بالدخول في مشروع زواج حاليا لانو لسة طالب وما شغال .. والاهم من دة انا وانتي عارفين امي وابوي وطريقة تفكيرهم في الزواج بزول ما مننا .. مستحيل كانوا حيوافقوا على زاهر حتى لو كان مليونير .. عشان كدة احنا قررنا نتزوج بالطريقة دي لكن دة زواج صحيح يا اميرة ... انا سالت شيخ وقال لي صحيح طالما كان في شهود واشهار .. اصحابنا القريبين لينا ومعايشين قصتنا شهدوا على العقد ... يعني زواج صحيح يا اميرة وانا ما عملت شئ حرام ... يمكن غلط لكن ما حرام ..
انقطعت انفاس نادية من فرط الانفعال وتدافع الكلمات وانخرطت في بكاء عنيف جعل العملاق المتلفح ينتفض من مكانه بسرعة مقتربا منها .. واحاطها بذراعيه بحنان ورقة تتناقض مع مظهره الخشن ... تاملته اميرة من خلال ستار دموعها ... توقفت عند اذنيه الصغيرتين وشعره الاجعد ... ملامحه المصمتة وجسده الاجرد ... التقت نظراتهما وهو يضع مقدمة ذقنه على راس نادية بينما كانت يداه تتخللان شعرها الحريري المنساب خلف ضهرها مربتا عليه في محاولة لتهدئتها ... بدت نظراته قوية متحدية ... منتصرة وتلمع ببريق غريب ...
تابعت اميرة تراجعها حتى وصلت الى باب الغرفة ... التفتت وبدات تركض بقدمين حافيتين ... وعيون عمياء ... لم تدرك كيف استطاعت ان تقطع المسافة بين البيتين دون ان تتهاوى .. عندما وصلت الى الباب الصغير وفتحته .. صفعها الصخب الذي يسيطر على الجهة المقابلة ... احست بدوار فاسندت ظهرها على الحائط البارد ..فقدت الاحساس بكل شئ ... اصبح عقلها صفحة بيضاء الا من ذكرى جسد نادية العاري وهي تتلوى تحت ثقل زاهر .. وكلماتها الجوفاء " زاهر دة راجلي "
جرّت قدميها وهي تحس بملمس العشب المبلل بين اصابعها .. دخلت منزلهم دون ان توصد بابه خلفها ... اتجهت الى غرفتها وهي تسمع صوت بكاء يأتيها متقطعا من غرفة هادية ... أوصدت باب غرفتها من الداخل وارتمت على سريرها وهي تحس بخواء يحتل روحها ويمتص كل شئ داخلها..


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل السابع 


جلس حامد ود العمدة على الطاولة المربعة وسط مجموعة من معارفه واصدقاؤه وتجار السوق .. كان يحاول ان يركز في احاديثهم عن احوال السوق وغلاء الاسعار والمنافسين والكساد ... ثم ينحرف الكلام ويصبح همسا متآمراً عن النساء والمغامرات السرية فتعلو الضحكات المتخابثة لتخرجه من شروده للحظات قصيرة تدور فيها عيناه بين الحضور فيبستم لاحدهم .. ويرفع يده بتحية مجاملة لآخر ... ثم تعود نظراته دائما الى الطاولة المقابلة له حيث يجلس ابراهيم بنظراته الجائعة وجسده المتوتر ... تأمله حامد طويلاً وهو يحس بالحسرة على الولد الذي لم يكن له يوما ... ابتسم بسخرية متحدياً احاسيسه المتقلبة تجاه من غير له مجرى حياته حتى قبل ان يولد ... لا عجب انه لم يحس يوما تجاهه بابوة ولو كاذبة .. لقد حاول ان يخلق هذا الاحساس لكنه فشل .. حاول ان يجبر نفسه على قبول ابن اخيه كابن له .. لكنه لم يستطع .. كانت اعماقه قد تشبعت برفضه منذ طفولته ... كانت مجرد رؤيته تشعره بالالم والغضب خصوصا عندما يرى الحيرة في عينيه البرئيتين وهما تواجهان صده ونفوره الذي يزداد ضراوة مع كل محاولة يقوم بها ابراهيم للتقرب منه او الحصول على انتباهه وحبه ... كان في اعماقه يحس برغبة عارمة في معاقبة هذا الكائن الصغير الذي اجبره على هجر امونة والزواج بالسرة ...
ظل حامد يتابع نظرات ابراهيم فوجدها مركزة على مجموعة من الصبية الذين شكلوا حلقة متراصة يتبادلون فيها الرقص بحماس .. بدا ان اهتزاز الاجساد اليافعة كان اكبر من قدرة ابن اخيه على التحمل فهب واقفاً وقطع المسافة التي تفصله عن المخرج بخطوات عجولة .. عندما مرّ بجواره لم تفت حامد رؤية قطرات العرق المنحدرة على صدغيه برغم نسمات الهواء الباردة .. ولا لمعات عيونه ونظراته الشبيهة بنظرات صياد يبحث عن فريسة ... ولطمت انفه رائحة عطره النفاذ المخلوط برائحة عرقه لتصنع مزيجا غريباً وخانقاً ... تجاهل حامد الغمزات التي تبادلها ضيوفه عند مرور ابراهيم فاطرق وهو يفكر بغضب ان لا سر يخفى في مجتمع السوق الذي يعشق افراده نبش الصناديق المغلقة وتداول الحكايات الممنوعة ... وتظاهر بعدم ملاحظة ما يدور حوله ... لقد بات خبيرا في التظاهر و علمته تجاربه في الحياة ان يحبس انفعالاته بداخله ولا يبدي منها الا ما يرغب الناس في رؤيته ... منذ متى وهو يتظاهر ؟؟!! لم يعد يدري .. فقد توقف عن العد منذ زمن طويل لم يعد يجدي عد الايام والسنين بعد ان ضاع كل شئ ... بعد ان اصبحت كل الاشياء باهتة ... خاوية .. لا طعم لها ولا لون ولا معنى ... احيانا عندما يجلس وحيدا مع نفسه .. يتشوق لفترة من حياته كان فيها لكل شئ لذته حتى الاحساس بالالم كانت له لذته الغامضة ... وبحركة لا شعورية امتدت يد حامد خلف ظهره تبحث عن الآثار التي خلفها ضرب السوط على جلده يوم زواج ابراهيم شقيقه الذي يكبره بعشر سنوات من السرة ابنه عمهم واجمل فتيات القرية ... كان يومها في الثالثة عشرة من عمره ويخطو على عتبات الرجولة بثقة تعززها ملامحه الوسيمة وحبه لامونة ابنة خالته التي تصغره بعامين .. تعلق بها منذ ولادتها وادمن التواجد في منزل خالته ليلعبا معا ..
كانت طفلة رقيقة ... نحيلة .. وهشة .. عندما تعلمت المشي اصبحت تتبعه كظله وتتعلق باذياله في اصرار ناعم جعله يحس بالمسئولية تجاهها وبرغبة قوية في حمايتها .. وكلما تقدما في العمر زادت احاسيسه عندما اصبح في التاسعة اخبر امه وخالته بانه يريد الزواج بامونة .. تلقتا الخبر بابتسامة عريضة كانت الضوء الاخضر لاحلامه ومشاعره كي تنطلق ... اصبح تعلقه بامونة مثار تندر وسط العائلة ومثار فخر لابنة السابعة التي اصبح حامد الهها في الارض ... كانت مشاعرهما اكبر من اعمارهما الغضة حتى اصبح الجميع يتعامل مع ارتباطهما كانه امر واقع لا محالة .. واصبح اقتران اسميهما يأتي تلقائيا وطبيعيا ...
جعله حبه لها اكثر نضجا من اقرانه فاصبح يتصرف كالرجال وهو ما زال في طور الطفولة .. لذلك اصر ان يشارك في " البطان " يوم عرس ابراهيم .. وعندما رفض شقيقه بحجة صغر سنه وخوفه من عدم تحمله لضربات السوط القاسية .. هدده حامد بمقاطعة العرس فوافق ابراهيم على مضض .. كان السبب الوحيد وراء رغبته المتقدة بالخضوع لهذا الطقس المؤلم هو ان تراه امونة وسط الرجال وان تفخر به.. يومها كشف عن ظهره بشجاعة ووقف ثابتاً بينما ضربات السوط تحفر بعمق في لحمه الطري ... امتلات خياشيمه برائحة الدماء لكنه لم يتزعزع مستعينا على الصمود بزغاريد النساء ونظرات امونة المبهورة به ... يومها كانت المرة الاولى التي يتذوق فيها طعم دموعها ... فبعد ان انتهى دوره واثبت قوة تحمله .. غطى ظهره الدامي واتجه بخطوات ثابتة الى داخل المنزل احس بخطواتها الخائفة تتبعه خلسة خوف العيون المراقبة المنتقدة ... كان الفزع قد احتل مكان الفخر في عينيها الحالمتين ... وعندما دخل غرفته ورفع جلبابه اجهشت بالبكاء وهي ترى خطوط الدم المتقاطعة في ظهره... فنسي حامد الآمه واحتضنها برفق محاولا طمانتها وهو يؤكد لها عدم شعوره بالالم ... لكن كلماته جعلت دموعها تزداد غزارة .. فامسك بوجهها بين يديه .. وقبل عينيها بشفتين وضع فيهما كل ما اختزنه لها من حب وحنان .. بدا له طعم دموعها المالحة كاشهى عصير في الكون كله .. واستكانت الصغيرة بين يدي حبيبها حتى هدا نحيبها .. وعاد اليها خوفها من اكتشاف امرها فطبعت قبلة حانية اعلى كتفه وخرجت مسرعة وهي تتعثر بخجلها ...
لم يستطع النوم على ظهره بارتياح لمدة اسبوع او يزيد .. وكلما اشتد عليه الوجع داواه بذكرى نظرة فخورة وطعم دموع شهي وملمس قبلة حانية ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مرت الايام كالحلم .. وتسارعت الشهور لتصبح سنين ... كان يوزع وقته بين دراسته ومساعدة والده واخويه في شئون التجارة .. كان يحرص على التفوق في كل شئ من اجل عيني حبيبته وحتى يكون جديرا بها ... استغل تقدمه عليها في مرحلة الدراسة ليقضي معها وقتا اطول بدعوى مساعدتها فيما يستعصى عليها من دروس في الجلسات التي كانت تتم تحت مراقبة صارمة ... استطاع ان يكتسب ثقة الجميع بتصرفاته المسؤولة حتى تخطى حاجز الممنوع المتعارف عليه بحظر اللقاء ... اصر على اداء مهمة تدريسها بجدية تشتكي منها امونة التي تتوق لكلماته الجميلة فينهرها بهمس رقيق ان تنتبه حتى لا تعطي أي كان سبب لحرمانهما من هذا اللقاء .. فتنصاع له بابتسامة تشتت بها تركيزه لفترة طويلة ..
تم الاتفاق بين الاسرتين على ان يتم عقد القرآن ما ان ينتهي حامد من امتحان الشهادة على ان يحدد الزواج بعد حصول امونة على شهادتها .. وعندما حصل حامد على مجموع يؤهله لدخول اعرق الجامعات بالعاصمة زغردت امونة بفرح جرئ .. وبدات تجهز نفسها لعقد القرآن الذي سيتم فور عودة ابراهيم من رحلته الى الخرطوم ... اصيب حامد بالتوتر عندما تاخر شقيقه عن مواعيد حضوره المعتادة .. فقد نفذ صبره ولم يعد يطيق لحظة تاخير واحدة تبعده عن حبيبته ... وحين استقبل الاتصال الذي يبشره فيه ابراهيم بعودته في اليوم التالي .. استاذن والده وتوجه الى بيت خالته ليعلنهم بمواعيد حضورهم في الغد ... سالت دموع امونة عند سماعها البشارة بقرب تحقيق حلمها واختفت من امامه بحياء ... راودته رغبة قوية في تذوق طعم هذه الدموع مرة اخرى لكنه لم يجرؤ على اللحاق بها امام عيون اسرتها المراقبة .. فاكتفى بالقاء التحية بصوت جهوري وخرج وهو يكاد يطير فرحا .. وبدا يحسب الساعات المتبقية التي تفصله عن اليوم الذي قضى نصف عمره بانتظاره
في صبيحة اليوم التالي ذهب الى الحلاق ورتب خصلات شعره الناعم .. حف لحيته وجعلها تستدير باناقة حول حنكه فظهرت الغمازات العميقة على خديه واصبح وجهه الفتّي اشد وسامة واشراقا ... كان قد ورث عن والده طوله الفارع وقوامه النحيل شانه شان اخويه ... بينما اعطته والدته لونها الذهبي الوهاج وعيناها المتموجتان بدرجات البني والعسلي ... في الثامنة عشرة من عمره ... اصبح حامد ود العمدة رجلا فخورا باصله ونسبه ... مليئا بالثقة والحب ... متطلعاً لسعادته القادمة بكل لهفة ...
في ذلك اليوم مارس اعماله الروتينية بذهن شارد .. وعندما ارتفع صوت آذان الظهر قرر ان يعود الى المنزل مباشرة بعد الصلاة حتى يريح اعصابه المتوترة .. لم يكن قد انهى وضؤوه عندما اندفع الصبي الذي يرافق ابراهيم في كل سفراته من مدخل الدكان وقد بدا منهكا ومذعورا ... بعيون دامعة وجسد يرتعش بعنف داخل الجلباب الابيض الملطخ ببقع دم طازجة ... خرجت الكلمات بصعوبة من بين شفتين داميتين ...

- ابوي العمدة ... الحق .. عملنا حادث في السكة وابراهيم شالوهو ودودهو مستشفى شندي ...

انتشر الخبر كالنار في الهشيم .. اغلقت معظم المحال ابوابها وسرعان ما تكون موكب من السيارات المختلفة التي اذدحمت بركابها ... عند وصولهم الى باب المستشفى تدافع الجميع لمساعدة العمدة الذي خانته قدماه بعد ان اخبره قلبه قبل الطبيب بوفاة ابنه البكر ... وشهد زوار مستشفى شندي على رجال بكوا بحرقة هزت الجدران والارض والبشر ...

كان حامد يعيش حالة من الذهول وعدم التصديق طيلة ايام العزاء التي تمددت مع وصول افواج جديدة من المعزين يوميا من جميع المدن والقرى المجاورة وحتى العاصمة ... مضى قرابة الشهر وتقلصت مساحة الصيوان المنصوب امام بيت العمدة حتى انتقلت الجلسة الى الديوان الكبير واقتصرت على الاقارب والاصدقاء الذين شهدوا في عصر يوم غائم انطلاق صرخات قوية من داخل المنزل جعلت القلوب تقفز توجسا ... تدافع الجميع داخلين ليجدوا زوجة العمدة تسد الباب بجسدها وهي تمتم بفزع ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- حاج الامين ... الحقنا ... السرة بتولد ..

اصيب الجميع بالدهشة وارتفع صوت العمدة بانزعاج ...

- بتولد ؟؟ كيف تولد هسة ؟؟ هي مش في شهرها السابع ؟؟

في فجر اليوم التالي خرج الكائن الصغير الى العالم ..كان قطعة مجعدة من اللحم الازرق .. امتنع عن الصراخ وظل يتارجح بين الحياة والموت لفترة طويلة قبل ان يختار البقاء لمواساة امه التي احالها الحزن الى شبح صامت ... اصرت على اعطاؤه اسم ابيه الراحل وكانت تحمله طيلة الوقت وتنطق اسمه بحنان مخلوط بالحزن ...
عندما اكمل ابراهيم شهره الثالث بدات الاحداث التي عصفت بحياة حامد ...
اتى عمه والد السرة قبل صلاة العشاء ... جلس على طرف الكرسي متململاً وهو يتنحنح طيلة الوقت كأن شيئا ما علق في حلقه ... بعد الصلاة جلس ملاصقا لاخيه العمدة .. وضع عصاه امامه واتكأ عليها بكلتا يديه .. بدا كلامه بصوت ضعيف متردد ...

- اللمين يا اخوي ... انا جيت اسوق السرة وولدها ...

انتفض الجميع لدى سماع العبارة والتقت نظراتهم المندهشة للحظات قبل ان يستجمع العمدة نفسه ويرد بصوت حاد زاعق ...

- تسوق السرة وولدها ؟؟ تسوقهم وين ؟؟ وليه ؟؟ ...

انكمش الاخ الاصغر من رد فعل شقيقه ورد بخفوت ..

- اسوقهم بيتي يا اخوي ... مش أي مرة بيموت راجلها بترجع بيت ابوها ؟؟ حتى حبسها مفروض يكون في بيت ابوها ... والسرة ما عليها عدة لانها ولدت بعد وفاة ابراهيم الله يرحمه .. وهسة كملت تلاتة شهور معاكم ... والناس بدت ترمي لي في الكلام عن قعدتها هنا .. و ...

هب العمدة واقفاً وضرب بعصاه الارض فقفز جميع من في الغرفة وقوفاً .. خرج صوته هادراً وتبدلت ملامحه بصورة مخيفة ...

- عدة شنو وناس شنو الجاي تكلمني عنهم يا محمد احمد ؟؟ انت جنيت ولا شنو ؟؟ الكلام دة يتقال لمن البت تكون معرسة راجل غريب وقاعدة مع ناس غربا .. لكن السرة قاعدة في بيت عمها ومقطوع لسان أي زول يقول كلمة واحدة في قعدتها هنا .. دة مكانها ومكان ولدها الطبيعي ... وابراهيم لازم يتربى في بيت ابوه وجده مع اعمامه واولاد اعمامه..

ارتفع الصوت الخفيض .. واكتسب حدة غذاها العناد بقوة وتصميم ...

- اللمين انت عارفني ... لو علي انا ما عندي مشكلة بخلي السرة تقعد عندكم انشاء الله لاخر عمرها .. لكن انا وانت عارفين انو دة وضع ما صحيح ... والناس حتاكل لحمي انت اخوي الكبير .. وكلمتك على راسي من فوق بس السرة لازم ترجع بيتي ... لا عرف ولا شرع بيحلل قعادها هنا بعد ما راجلها مات .. والولد حيفضل ولدكم زي ما هو ولدنا ..وبيتي ما بعيد من بيتك وحيكون معاكم الليل والنهار .. تاني في شنو يخليها تقعد هنا ؟؟

اذدادت ثورة العمدة وهزّ صوته جدران البيت بينما اصبحت مفاصله التي تقبض على عصاته بيضاء ومتنشنجة...

- انت يا ولد جاي تعلمني العرف والشرع ؟؟السرة دي انا عمها .. وبله ود عمها و راجل اختها..

كانت ثورة العمدة تزكي نار العناد في قلب شقيقه فاصبحت ردوده اكثر حدة ...

- انت نسيت حامد ولا شنو يا اللمين ؟؟ حامد دة ما راجل .. وما محرم للسرة .. وما بيصح تقعد معاهو في بيت واحد ...
فجاة تركزت الانظار على حامد الواقف بجمود يتامل الجميع بدهشة وافكار شاردة ... احس برعشة باردة تعبر جسده عند سماعه لكلمات عمه المتحدية ... بينما ظهرت لمعة استدراك غامضة في عيني العمدة ... عمّ الصمت في الغرفة بعد العبارة الموحية التي تحمل معان لم يفكر فيها احدهم من قبل عاد العمدة الى كرسيه وتبعه الباقون ... اطرق صامتاً لفترة طويلة والجميع يرقبه بتحفز ... عندما رفع راسه كان هناك شبح ابتسامة يراود شفتيه ويحجم ... وعندما تكلم اخيراً كان الهدوء قد عاد الى صوته وملامحه ..

- خلاص يا اخوي ... خلي الموضوع يوم يومين وانشاء الله يكون خير ..ارجع لي بعد بكرة وما حتلقى عندي الا الرد البرضيك ويرضينا كلنا...

ليلتها اصيب حامد بارق منعه من النوم وظل يدور في ارجاء المنزل متحاشياً الاقتراب من الحوش الصغير المفصول عن باقي المكان بجدار قصير حيث ينوم والديه .. ظل النور الاصفر الكئيب مضيئا حتى الفجر .. وعندما هبت الريح حملت اليه اصوات نقاش خافت ارتفع فيه صوت ابيه بينما بدا له صوت امه وكانها تبكي ...
عندما دخل العمدة الديوان مع اذان الفجر فوجئ بوجود حامد بعيونه المتقدة من السهر ... وكانت المرة الاولى في حياته التي يلمح فيها حامد علامات التردد على وجه ابيه وهو يحاول ايجاد الكلمات المناسبة للبدء بحديث ... اقلقه الامر وشعر بانكماش مؤلم في صدره ... انقذ حضور شقيقه الموقف وتهيأ الجميع للصلاة ... عندما همَ حامد بمغادرة المكان استوقفه العمدة بذات الصوت المتردد ..

- حامد .. ما تمشي .. تعال انا بدورك في كلام .. وانت كمان يا بلة تعال اقعد ..

اتت كلمات العمدة مختصرة ومندفعة كأنه يخاف أن تابى الخروج إن ابطاها

- حامد ... انت لازم تعرس السرة ..

قفز حامد على قدميه ووقف في منتصف المسافة ما بين ابيه والباب ...اتسعت عيناه وتسارعت انفاسه من خلال فمه المفتوح بذهول ..

- قلت شنو يا ابوي ؟؟ انا اعرس السرة ؟؟ اعرس السرة كيف يعني ؟؟ السرة دي ما مرة ابراهيم !! وبعدين انا حعرس امونة .. كيف اعرس السرة وامونة في نفس الوقت ؟؟ امونة ما حترضى .. وانا زاتي ما بقدر ...

اصبحت كلماته متقطعة ومفككة كانها هذيان محموم .. وبدا صوته يرتعش .. ثم انتقلت الرعشة الى كامل جسده ... اقترب منه "بلة " وقاده من ذراعه حتى اجلسه في المقعد القريب وظل واقفا بجانبه وهو يحس بالاشفاق عليه .. لم يكن يستطيع التفوه بكلمة في حضرة ابيه فالتزم الصمت بينما كان العمدة يحاول جاهدا منع امواج العطف ان تغزو عقله .. استجمع ارادته وتكلم بحدة حتى يخفي تردده وضعفه امام حزن ابنه الاصغر ...

- حامد يا ولدي ... احيانا الواجب بيبقى فوق كل شئ ... فوق القلب والمشاعر .. وحتى فوق الصح ... انت لازم تعرس السرة عشان دي الطريقة الوحيدة الممكن نخليها بيها تقعد عندنا هنا ونقدر نربي ولد اخوك وسطنا ... ولا انت عاوزها ترجع بيت ابوها وبكرة تعرس وولد اخوك يريبهو راجل غريب ؟؟ دة اقل شئ نقدر نعملو لابراهيم ( الله يرحمه ) اننا نحافظ على مرتو وولدو .. السرة لسة صغيرة وسمحة .. ومليون زول بيتمناها ... لو رجعت بيت ابوها ما بيبقى لينا حكم عليها ولا نقدر نمنعها من الزواج .. ولو اتزوجت ما بنقدر نقلع منها الولد ... يبقى الحل الوحيد انك تعرسها .. ما في زول غيرك حيحل الموضوع دة ... لو كان بلة معرس أي واحدة تانية غير اختها انا كنت خليتو يعرسها لاني عارف انو امونة حلم حياتك من انت صغير .. عشان كدة ما حقول ليك ما تعرسها بس لازم تعرس السرة بالاول وبعد ما نحسم الموضوع دة نشوف موضوع امونة ... دة قرار نهائي وما عاوز أي نقاش ...وقف حامد مترنحا وقد انحدرت الدموع ساخنة من عينيه .. اتجه الى الباب بخطوات آلية لا حياة فيها ... قبل ان يخرج استدار وخاطب والده بصوت متحشرج ..
- شوف يا ابوي .. مهما قلت وعملت انا ما حخلي امونة عشان السرة ... شوف ليك زول غيري .. اقتلني لو عاوز .. لكن ما تقول لي خلي امونة وعرس السرة ...
وخرج تاركا الغرفة تسبح في جو خانق من الحزن والغضب والتحدي ... يومها قاد سيارة والده بلا هدى كان يسابق الريح وافكاره .. لم يوقفه الا نفاذ الوقود ليجد نفسه في منطقة موحشة لا يوجد فيها غيره والنيل والصحراء التي اعطاها ظهره وجلس ساعات طوال وهو يتامل تضارب قطرات المياه في صفحة النيل المضطرب ... ثم استسلامها لقوة التيار وضغط الاتجاه الواحد ... كانت حركة الدوامات الصغيرة تتمرد على رتابة الانسياب وتتراقص بخبث وهي تبتلع الاعشاب وفروع الاشجار الصغيرة الطافية ... افاق من غيابه على صوت محرك سيارة بدد سكون المكان وهي تقترب منه من خلف الزجاج الاغبش تعرف على ملامح شقيقه القلقة ... كانت الشمس قد بدات رحلتها نحو المغيب بجلال مهيب .. جلس بلة بقربه و ترافقا مراقبة احتضار الضوء بصمت .. هبت نسمة ناعمة لاطفت الوجوه الحزينة المجهدة من عبء الافكار التي تحلق حولها ...
بعد ان ساد الظلام انسحب بلة بهدوء .. اخرج خرطوش صغير وجالون ملىء بالوقود.. عبأ سيارة شقيقه وادار محركها ثم جلس في سيارته في انتظار حامد الذي غزا صوت المحرك عقله المستكين لصمت الصحراء وهدير الماء .. هب واقفا وتبع سيارة بله عائدين الى الديار ...

اتجه بله الى منزلهم مباشرة .. بينما واصل حامد سيره حتى منزل خالته ليجد ان نبأ إختفاؤه منذ الصباح قد وصل اليهم ... عندما واجه نظرات امونة الجزعة انهارت كل حصون القوة التي كان يحتمي خلفها .. تجاهل كل من حوله .. واتجه اليها .. احتضنها بعنف .. وبكى في صدرها كطفل صغير ... كانت نظرات الحزن والاشفاق تحيط بهما بعد ان انتشر خبر قرار العمدة ... وانفطر قلب الام على ابنتها التي كانت ترى في حامد كل الرجال .. لم تجرؤ على اخبارها بنوايا زوج خالتها ... فقط اخبرتها باختفاء حامد بعد شجار دار بينه وبين ابيه .. وظلت طيلة النهار تراقب الفتاة النحيلة التي جعلها خوفها على حبيبها بركان من القلق يقذف حممه في كل الاتجاهات امتنعت عن الاكل والشرب .. والجلوس .. كلّت قدماها وهي تزرع ارض البيت طولا وعرضا .. تركض بلهفة كلما سمعت صوت الباب يفتح .. وتعود خائبة باكية لتواصل تجوالها القلق ... عندما راته امامها تهاوت فيه واصبح العالم كله متمركزا بين ذراعيه .. سالته بهمس عن سبب اختفاؤه طيلة النهار ... حاول ان يوصل اليها قرار العمدة باسلوب ناعم تستطيع تقبله ... عندما انهى كلماته جاوبه الصمت المطبق ... لقد انهارت امونة وسقطت ارضا فاقدة الوعى ..
رجع حامد الى منزله وهو اكثر تصميما على رفض الزواج المفروض عليه واكثر اصراراً على التمسك بالفتاة التي احبها منذ طفولته ... كانت مواجهة عاصفة بينه وبين الاب المتعنت ... وعندما احس العمدة باصرار حامد على موقفه .. لجأ الى اسلوب التهديد ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- شوف يا حامد .. كلمة واحدة والله واحد ... لو ما عرست السرة لا انت ولدي ولا انا ابوك .. واتبرا منك ليوم القيامة ..

- ابوي .. انت ما هاميك كمية الناس الحيتظلموا في الموضوع دة ؟؟!! انت ما حتظلمني انا وامونة بس .. حتى السرة حتظلمها لانها طول عمرها بتتعامل معاي زي اخوها الصغير ... انت نسيت فرق العمر البيننا ؟؟ نسيت انو السرة اكبر مني بسبعة سنين ؟؟ نسيتها حبت ابراهيم قدر شنو ؟؟ انت منو القال ليك انها عاوزة تعرس تاني بعد ابراهيم سواء انا ولا أي زول تاني ؟؟ انت ما قادر تحس بيها حزينة قدر شنو ؟؟ خليها على الاقل تعيش حزنها بصورة طبيعية بدون ما تحاول انت وعمي تختزلوهو ليها بسبب افكار ما عندها معنى ... ابوي انا عمري ما عصيتك ولا غضبتك ... طول عمري جاي على طوعك وباعمل أي حاجة بتامرني بيها .. ولا مرة في حياتي قلت ليك لا .. لكن المرة دي حقول ليك لا .. لانك عاوز تشيل مني حياتي كلها ... لا يا ابوي ما بعرس السرة ... وبكرة حامشي اعقد على امونة حتى بدون موافقتك ... ولو اتبريت مني زي ما بتقول .. ما بتفرق معاي ... انا ما كنت عاوز غير رضاك عني .. لكن قروشك ما بتهمني .. واسمك حافضل شايلو لغاية ما اخش التراب .. وطول ما انا عايش حتفضل ابوي بالنسبة لي ...

كان رد العمدة صفعة قوية على خد حامد رمته ارضاً .. فقفز بله مذهولاً من تصرف ابيه الذي لم تمتد يده الى ابناؤه حتى اثناء طفولتهم ... وخرجت كلمات العمدة اشد ايلاماً من صفعته ...

- انت يا ولد قايل روحك بقيت زول عشان قريت ليك حبة قراية وعملت فيها متعلم ؟؟!! ولا يمكن متخيل انك بتبقى حاجة بدوني ؟؟ انت من غيري ومن غير اسمي الشايلو دة ما بتسوى عتوت جربان ... عاوز تعملها لي فلسفة فارغة قايلني ما باقدر ارد عليك ؟؟ ظلم وحزن وكلام فاضي ؟؟ انا العدل الوحيد البعرفو انو ولد ولدي يتربى هنا في بيتي وانو مرت ولدي ما تمشي لراجل غريب من بعدو .. بتحب بت خالتك وعاوز تعرسها ؟؟ طيب مالو .. حبها وعرسها زي ما عاوز .. بس بعد ما تعرس السرة ... بت عمك لحمك ودمك الما هاميك ... واقول ليك قول ؟؟ حتعرسها يا حامد ... حتعرسها ورجلك فوق رقبتك .. عليّ الطـلاق بالتلاتـة وتبقى امك حرمانة عليّ ليوم الدين ان ما عرستها .. اها دة آخر كلام عندي .. وشـوف انت يا راجل يا كبير يا متعلم يا فاهـم شـن قولك وشن بتسوي ؟؟

لف العمدة عبائته حول جسده بعصبية واندفع خارجاً تاركاً خلفه صدى دقات عصاته وهي تحفر الارض غضباً .. انهار حامد على اقرب كرسي وهو يحس كانه حيوان محاصر من كل الجهات ... لقد حمله والده اقصى مما يستطيع .. زواجه من امونة مقابل طلاق امه ...يا لها من معادلة !! وياله من اختبار !! .. سيطر التوتر والغضب على اجواء المنزل كاتما انفاس كل المقيمين فيه ..

اصبحت السرة كالشبح متسربلة بحزنها وصمتها الا من دموع لا تنقطع كتعبير عن رفضها الذي لم تستطع المجاهرة به خوفا من غضب ابيها وعمها ..
بينما اعتصمت الام المنكسرة من يمين الطلاق الذي يحوم حول راسها وهي تتقطع حيرة بين رغبتها في سعادة ولدها وابنة شقيقتها .. وبين خوفها من فضيحة الطلاق في هذا العمر ...
اما بله فقد تقبل كل ما حوله بخنوع كما اعتاد ان يفعل مع كل اوامر العمدة .. وان تنازعته الشفقة والتعاطف مع شقيقه الاصغر ...
تسلح حامد المتمرد على قرارات العمدة بحبه لامونة وتقدم الى زوج خالته طالبا يد حبيبته .. وعاد خائبا عندما رفض والد امونة طلبه بصرامة وكبرياء واعلنه بانه لن يزوج ابنته لرجل ياتيه وحيدا بلا اهله .. ومنعه من العودة مرة اخرى او محاولة رؤية امونة والتحدث معها .. ضاقت به الدنيا فهجر المنزل واصبح يهيم على وجهه بلا هدى .. تساوى ليله مع نهاره وبدات خطواته تقوده الى الشوراع الخلفية للقرية حيث بائعات الخمور اللاتي يمارسن تجارهن سراً ... اصبح زبون دائم لهن .. ووجد في الخمر وسيلة فعالة لالغاء عقله ونسيان همومه ... بعد اسبوعين من الشراب المتواصل انهار جسده الذي لم يعتد على الخمر .. ووقع على عتبة احدى البيوت .. كان الجميع يعرف من هو .. ووصل الخبر الى اهله لياتي بله مسرعا وحمل الجسد الهزيل الى المستشفى ...
احتاج الاطباء فترة طويلة لاخراج آثار الكحول من جسده
وقبل اليوم المحدد لخروجه من المستشفى سمع بله الذي كان يرافقه طرقات واهنة على باب الغرفة ... عندما فتح الباب فوجئ بامونة تقف امامه باعياء تسندها امها .. وخلفهم زوج خالته بقامته الضخمة تعلو وجهه نظرة غاضبة الجمته الدهشة من حضورهم في هذا الوقت .. كانت الساعة قد اقتربت من العاشرة مساء وساد الهدوء ممرات وغرف المستشفى بعد ان خلد معظم المرضى ومرافقيهم للنوم .. جمود حركة بلة امام الباب دفعت حامد لسؤاله بصوت مبحوح ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- في شنو يا بله ؟؟ منو في الباب ؟؟

عندما سمعت امونة صوت حامد ازاحت شقيقه المندهش عن طريقها واتجهت نحو مصدر الصوت بلهفة .. وتبعها الجميع .. حاول حامد ان ينهض من رقدته لكنها اسرعت واعادته الى مكانه .. جلست في الكرسي المواجه له دون ان تتكلم ... تبادلا نظرة طويلة ... انغرزت عيونهما داخل بعضها البعض وسالت دموعهما حارقة .. بدت امونة ابنة الستة عشر ربيعاً كانها امراة في العشرين بعد ان اكسب الحزن ملامحها نضوجاً وعمقاً بينما بدا قوامها اكثر نحولاً خلف الثوب ... ارتسمت دوائر سوداء حول عينيها الغائرتين .. كانت تحاول ان تخفي رعشة يديها بوضعهما تحت ثوبها ... عندما نطقت .. خرج صوتها ضعيفا .. ناعما..
- سلامتك يا حامد ... دة شنو السويتو في نفسك دة ؟؟ ليه عملت كدة ؟؟ انت ما عارف انا حالتي كانت شنو الفترة الفاتت دي كلها ... كنت بموت كل يوم الف مرة وانا بسمع عن مشيك لبيوت الشراب ومبيتك برة البيت ووقيعك في الشوارع .. حرام عليك يا حامد والله حرام عليك ..

وانخرطت في بكاء مكتوم أدمى قلوب الحاضرين .. تحامل حامد على نفسه ورفع ظهره وهو يحاول الوصول اليها .. خذله جسده الضعيف فارتمى على السرير وهو يطلق آهة الم .. كان ينطق اسمها بلا انقطاع ... يضغط على كل حرف من حروفه ... وغرقت الغرفة في حزن عميق لم يستطع بله تحمله فخرج مسرعا وهو يمسح دموعه خلسة ..
رفعت امونة راسها والتفتت الى والديها .. خاطبتهما برجاء ...

- ابوي سوق امي وانتظروني برة شوية ... عندي كلام عاوزة اقوله لحامد .. ما بتاخر..

تردد الاب في قبول طلب ابنته .. لكن الام العالمة ببواطن الامور امسكت بذراعه وقادته خارجا واغلقت الباب بهدوء .. مدت امونة يدها المرتعشة وقبضت بقوة على يد حامد المتهاوية على جانب السرير .. فتح عينيه على اتساعهما عندما احس بلمستها السحرية التي ظن انه قد حرم منها الى الابد تسارعت انفاسه حتى اختلط شهيقه بزفيره .. انتفض جسده بعنف .. لم تكن امونة احسن حالا منه لكنها لملمت حواسها وبدات تحدثه بصوت خفيض وثابت ...

- حامد ... اسمعني كويس ... وافهم كلامي الحقولو ليك ... انت ما محتاج اوريك انت شنو بالنسبة لي ولا اوصف ليك مشاعري لانو الجواي جواك .. والشئ البينا اكبر بكتير من أي كلام ممكن اقوله ... انا عمري ما اتخيلت في يوم من الايام اني حاكون لانسان غيرك .. ولا انك ممكن تتزوج واحدة تانية غيري لاني اتعلمت الحب على ايدك وعاوزاك تتاكد من حاجة مهمة شديد .. طول ما انا حية مافي راجل في الدنيا دي حيقدر يحتل مكانتك جواي ...

كان صوتها يزداد خفوتاً ويقل ثباته كلما تكلمت اكثر ... بينما اذدادت قوة قبضتها وما ترسله لكفه من احاسيس ...

- حامد .. انا عاوزاك تسمع كلام عمي العمدة وتعرس السرة ...

صدرت منه شهقة الم وعدم تصديق عندما سمع جملتها .. حاول ان يتكلم لكنها قاطعته بلهجة اقرب للبكاء ...

- انا عارفة اني السبب في كل البيحصل ليك ... عارفة انو تمسكك بي هو الوصلك للانت فيهو هسة ده ...

حاول مقاطعتها لينفي عنها التهمة لكنها وضعت اصابع يدها الحرة على فمه لتسكته .. فاغمض عينيه واستسلم لهذه الهبة وبدات شفتاه ترسلان الاف الرسائل السرية لاطراف الانامل الرقيقة .. ارتعشت امونة وبدات دموعها تسيل مرة اخرى من فرط الاحسايس التي غمرتها ..حاولت ان تسحب يدها لكنه قبض عليها بقوة وابقاها في مكانها ...

- حامد ... انا اهون علي اشوفك معرس واحدة تانية من اني اشوفك بتدمر نفسم بالصورة دي ... اهون علي انك تعرس السرة من انو ابوك يتبرا منك ويطلق خالتي ... احنا خلاص ارتباطنا بقى مستحيل .. عمي ما حيوافق .. وابوي ما حيوافق بدون موافقة عمي يبقى ربنا ما اراد نكون مع لبعض .. ومافي داعي ناس تانيين احنا بنحبهم يتعاقبوا بسببنا ... حامد لو بتحبني صحي صحي عرس السرة .. وخليك متاكد ومقتنع انو البيني وبينك لو عرست نسوان الدنيا كلهم ما بيتاثر ولا بتغير ولا بنتهي الا بالموت لازم تعرف انك جواي زي دمي الجاري في عروقي .. زي نفسّي الطالع ونازل في صدري وزي دقات قلبي .. يعني طول ما انا عايشة في الدنيا دي انت حتفضل جواي وانا عارفة اني جواك بنفس المستوى ... لكن مرات القدر ببقى اقوى مننا .. والانسان الغبي بس هو البتحدى القدر .. وافق يا حامد وعرس السرة .. وافق عشان خاطري وبرضاي .. وافق لو بتحبني .. دي رغبتي وعاوزاك تنفذها لي .. انت عمرك ما رفضت لي طلب .. ودة آخر طلب حطلبو منك ... نفذ لي طلبي يا حامد ..
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اجهشت امونة بالبكاء ... وبكى حامد لبكائها .. للحلم الذي تبدد ... للالم القادم حتى آخر العمر نظر اليها من خلف دموعه بحسرة ودهشة من النضج الذي اعتراها في فترة وجيزة .. من الحكمة التي تتكلم بها .. احس بالفخر لقوتها في مواجهة ضعفه ...اصبح حزنه غمامة سوداء تغطي افق حياته لان هذه المراة لن تكون له .. سوف يفقدها الى الابد ... عندما خرجت امونة من الغرفة بدت شاحبة كالاموات .. لكن كلماتها خرجت واضحة ...

- خلاص حامد وافق يعرس السرة ... بشَر ابوك يا بله ... قول ليهو امونة بتقول ليك مبروك ..

اعطتهم ظهرها وبدات تمشي بخطوات آلية لا حياة فيها ...
" ابشر يا ود العمدة ... ابشر بالخير " ...
رفع حامد يده وتجاوب تلقائيا مع العبارة .. ثم هب واقفاً عندما وجد نفسه محاطاً بحفيدته وزوجها وثلة من اهله .. احس بيد احدهم تندس تحت ذراعه وتقوده تجاه حلبة الرقص المزدحمة .. ترك نفسه تنساب مع تيار البشر .. رفع عصاه الى اعلى في رقصة وقورة افسح لها الجميع المجال حتى اصبح وسط دائرة هو مركزها .. كان الجميع يتابع حركاته الرشيقة بتصفيق متحمس ..
في ركنها البعيد جلست السرة تراقبه ..كانت الوحيدة التي تدرك بان الفرح ليس جزءا من هذه الحركات ... الوحيدة التي تعلم مدى الحزن الذي يتلبس هذه الرقصة ... دمعت عيناها عندما التقتا في صدفة خاطفة بعيني زوجها اللتان عكستا رهق روحه وعذابها ..
نهضت ببطء وهي ترمي بحملها على ظهر الكرسي الذي ناء بثقله وكاد ينكفئ بها ... امتدت يد قوية ودعمت الكرسي بينما احاطت بها الاخرى ...

- اقيفي يا خالتي .. انا حاسندك لغاية ما تدخلي ..

ابتسمت السرة في وجه عمار ابن شقيقتها بحنان امومي جعلها تتذكر ابراهيم .. الذكرى الحية من حبيب عمرها .. ولدها المتباعد عنها حتى يخيل اليها احيانا انه يبغضها ... احست بالاسى يعتصر قلبها وهي تتمنى لو كانت يده هي التي تسندها وتقودها .. بدات تمشي بخطوات متئدة وهي تتمتم بالحمد لان ابراهيم لم يعش ليراه في هذه الحال .. ثم تنهدت بعمق وهي تفكر ...ربما لو عاش والده لما وصل ابدا الى ما هو عليه الان ...


ظهرت رجاء فجاة امامها بوجهها المبتسم ...

- شاردة وين يا ام ابراهيم ؟؟ ... لسة الحفلة في بدايتها ... اوعي تقولي لي حتنومي من دلوقت ...

ابتسمت السرة في وجه رجاء التي تحبها كإحدى بناتها ..

- انتي الوين يا ولية ؟؟ انا من بداية الحفلة بافتش عليك ... يعني لا شفتك باركتي لرحمة ولا رقصتي مع بلقيس .. ووين التومات وجمال ؟؟

اجابتها رجاء بصوتها الجرسي وابتسامتها الراقصة ..

- البت مقصوفة الرقبة جانيت ما جات .. قالت عندها دروس حتقدمها في الكنيسة بكرة ولازم تحضر ليها من الليلة ... هسة انا ماشة اودي ليها العشا وراجعة .. لكن جاكلين مهيصة مع منال في نص حلبة الرقيص .. وجمال واقف في توزيع العشا ... اسمعي يا السرة ... عليك الله ما تنومي انا بس حامشي البيت خمسة دقائق وارجع .. انتي عارفاني ما عندي كبير غرض في الحفلات بجي اقعد معاك جوة ونتونس ...

كان عمار ينتظر بصبر انتهاء حديث خالته مع جارتها .. انه يحبها مثل امه وهي تعامله بحنان لا يقل عن حنان امه .. كان يعتمد على رصيد على هذا الحب عندما يفاتحها برغبته في الزواج من ابنة ضرتها ... دق قلبه دقات سريعة متتابعة عندما تذكر اميرة بوجهها الفتان وقوامها البديع وهاتين الغمازتين اللتين تفقدانه صوابه ويشعر برغبة في لمسهما كلما رآها .. استفاق من افكاره على يد خالته وهي تربت علي كتفه ..

- يلا يا عمار دخلني جوة .. ولا اقول ليك خلاص اهي ديك بدرية جاية وبتوصلني .. ارجع انت للحفلة ...

تهللت اسارير بدرية عندما رأت عمار .. شدت فستانها حول جسدها ورفعت يدها تتحسس تسريحة شعرها ... يجب ان يراها ابن خالتها في اجمل هيئة ... تمايلت في مشيتها وبرز صدرها العارم امامها وهي تتقدم بخطوات ضيقة .. تاملتها السرة بتمعن وهي ترى فيها نسخة عنها عندما كانت بعمرها حتى نظرات الوله التي تملا وجهها عندما تنظر لعمار ذكرتها بنظراتها لابراهيم ... احست بفرحة تتسلل الى قلبها وهي تفكر بان ابنتها مغرمة بابن خالتها ... ليس هناك من يستحق بدرية اكثر منه ... وسوف يكون زواجهما صورة اخرى من زواجها بابراهيم ... سوف تنتظر اللحظة التي يفاتحها فيها عمار برغبته في الزواج من بدرية بفارغ الصبر .

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل الثامن 




فتحت رجاء باب بيتها الصغير ودلفت الى الداخل وهي تحمل طبق الطعام لابنتها العنيدة التي رفضت حضور الحفل وفضلت البقاء وحيدة في المنزل ...كانت يدها تمتد الى ازرار الاضاءة تلقائيا وهي تشق طريقها الى الداخل وتتمتم ...

- بسم الصليب ... يا يسوع ... يا عدرا يا ام النور ...

ثم رفعت صوتها منادية ..

- يا بت يا جانيت انتي قاعدة في الضلمة ليه ؟؟!! ...

اتاها صوت ابنتها من داخل غرفتها ...

- انا هنا يا ماما ...

دخلت رجاء وهي تحمل ابتسامتها الحانية وبلهجة عاتبة خاطبت ابنتها ..

- جانيت انتي لسة ما خلصتي تحضير الدرس بتاعك ؟؟ يا بتي ما تستهدي بالله وتقومي تلبسي وتمشي معاي .. خالتك السرة بتسال عليك ...
ردت الابنة بعناد ..

- خلصت لكن ما حامشي .. وخالتي السرة كفاية عليها انتي وخالو وجمال وجاكلين .. انا عاوزين بي شنو ؟؟ ..
وضعت رجاء طبق الطعام على طرف الطاولة .. اختفت ابتسامتها .. تاملت ابنتها بغيظ .. سحبت الكرسي من تحت المكتبة الصغيرة المحملة بكتب جاكلين وجلست...

- في شنو يا جانيت ؟؟ انتي مالك يا بتي معقدة الدنيا كدة ؟؟ ليه ما تبقي زي اختك واخوك وتتعاملي مع الحياة ببساطة ؟؟ ..
قاطعتها جانيت بثورة غير متوقعة ...

- قصدك يا ماما اكون سبهللية وماشية في حياتي كدة ساكت بدون التزام ؟؟

فوجئت رجاء برد ابنتها ونهرتها بحدة ..

- جانيت !! احفظي ادبك يا بت .. انتي قايلة روحك كبرتي خلاص وممكن تكلميني بالصورة دي ؟؟ والله لو ما احترمتي نفسك لاضربك بالشبشب لمن روحك تطلع في ايدي .. كيف تقولي على اخوانك سبهللية وما ملتزمين ؟؟ اخوك ما شاء الله عليهو في الامتياز ومتفوق من اول سنة .. ادبه واخلاقه بيحكوا بيها الناس .. واختك كمان دخلت الطب من غير ما تتعبني ولا تكلفني قرش احمر .. وريني شنو السبهللية الهم عاملينها ولا عدم الالتزام في شنو ؟؟!! ...

- قصدك شنو يا ماما بكلامك دة ؟؟؟ انتي بتعايريني عشان ما دخلت جامعة زيهم ؟؟ يعني غلطتي اني ما طلعت شاطرة زي باقي اولادك ؟؟
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- يا بت يا مجنونة في ام بتعاير بتها ؟؟ يشهد ربنا انا كنت باتمنى اشوفك زيهم واحسن منهم كمان ... انتي براكي الرفضتي تواصلي ... قلنا ليك عيدي السنة عشان تجيبي مجموع كويس يدخلك الكلية الانتي عاوزاها قلتي لا ما عاوزة واصريتي تشتغلي بشهادة الثانوي ...وعشان ما تزعلي سقتك ومشيت لقسيس نجيب وهو ما قصر جاب ليك وظيفة كويسة بمرتب حلو ... لكن انا ما كنت عاوزاك تشتغلي ... واتمنيت اشوفك تدخلي الجامعة زيك زي اخوانك ... وقلت ليك احنا ما محتاجين لمرتبك ... شغلي وشغل خالك مكفينا وزيادة ...
- يا ماما افهميني .. انا ما عاوزة ادخل الجامعة .. ما عندي رغبة فيها ... انا عاوزة اكرس نفسي للكنيسة وبس .. ومن زمان اتمنيت اخش الدير وابقى راهبة .. لكن عشان عارفاك ما حتوافقي اشتغلت في الكنيسة .. شغلي دة هو الشئ الفيهو الفايدة مش زي ولدك وبتك المباريين المسلمين وناسيين الكنيسة خالص ..... ما بيمشوها الا في الاعياد والاعراس .. هي دي السبهللية وعدم الالتزام الانا باقول ليك عليهو يا ماما ... جاكلين وجمال عاملين لي احراج شديد في مجتمع الكنيسة لا بيحضروا القداس ولا الصلاة ولا الاجتماعات ولا بيشتركوا في النشاطات ... وزيادة على كدة بيقولوا حتى في الجامعة مصاحبين المسلمين وبيمشوا معاهم وخالص ما مختلطين بجماعتنا ... بتك ما بتحلف بيسوع والعدرا قدر ما بتحلف بالنبي والرسول ... وولدك لمن يمشي عزا مسلمين بشيل الفاتحة .. باقي شنو تاني يا ماما ؟؟ .. ديل شوية كدة ويبقوا مسلمين وانتي ولا انتي هنا ...

نظرت رجاء الى ابنتها بدهشة حقيقية .. كانت كأنها تراها للمرة الاولى .. ظلت فترة طويلة صامتة وهي تتامل وجهها المضرج بحمرة الانفعال وانفاسها اللاهثة وحركات يديها العصبية المتوترة ...

- يا يسوع يا جانيت !! انتي معبية قدر دة يا بتي ؟؟ جبتي التعصب دة من وين ؟؟ اياكي تقولي من الكنيسة ولا من تعاليم المسيح .. لانو تعاليم ديننا كلها تسامح ومحبة وسلام .. ويسوع كان بيتعايش بكل سلام حتى مع اليهود الما لقى منهم غير الاذية ... جاية انتي تقولي لي مسلمين ومسيحيين ؟؟ المسلمين ديل بقوا زي الاهل واحد .. اتربينا معاهم شاركناهم اعيادهم وافراحهم واحزانهم زي ما هم شاركونا كل حاجاتنا .. ... طول عمرنا حلوين مع بعض ..كل زول محترم دين التاني وما بنتعدى على بعض ... لكن الليلة انتي بكلامك دة جد خوفتيني ... شنو الضلمة الجواك دي يا بت ..جبتي السواد الماليك دة من وين ؟؟ اذا دي الكنيسة البتعلمك كدة انا بكرة حامشي اقابل ابونا واشوف منو البيزرع ليكم الكلام الغريب دة جوة عقولكم ...
نتفضت جانيت من مكانها وهي تصرخ بهستريا ..

- اياك يا ماما تفكري تجي الكنيسة ولا تقابلي ابونا ... انتي كمان عاوزة تفضحيني زي اولادك ؟؟ دة بدل ما تتكلمي معاهم وتعقليهم ؟؟؟ عاوزة تخربي علي في مكان شغلي ؟؟ وحياة المسيح لو عملتيها لاخلي ليكم البيت وامشي اقعد عند اعمامي ...

احست رجاء وكان احدا لطمها على وجهها .. فرفعت راسها وكانت عيناها ممتلئتان بالدموع ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- تخلي البيت وتمشي عند اعمامك ؟؟!! .. اعمامك ياتهم ؟؟ !! المن يوم ما مات ابوكي ما شفناهم ولا سالوا عننا ؟؟!! بقى هو الموضوع كدة يا جانيت ؟؟ دي افكار اعمامك المتعصبين الفاهمين الدنيا والدين غلط ... بس انا عاوزة اعرف انتي بتلاقيهم وين ؟؟؟ بتمشي ليهم من ورا ضهري ؟؟؟ وبتمشي ليهم ليه ؟؟؟ ديل اتهربوا من مسؤليتكم لمن كنا في اشد الاحتياج ليهم .. هسة بعد ما كبرتوا واتعلمتوا وبقيتوا ناس جايين يعملوا فيها حٌنان معاكم ؟؟ .. وكمان بتهدديني بيهم ؟؟ لعلمك هم ما ليهم أي جميلة عليّ وانا ما خايفة منهم ... وعشان كلامك دة انا بكرة بدري حامشي الكنيسة واقابل ابونا واحكي ليهو عن قلة ادبك وطريقة تفكيرك المعووجة ..

خرجت رجاء من غرفة ابنتها وهي تصفع الباب خلفها بقوة ... كانت قد وصلت الى منتصف الصالة عندما ادركت بانها قد فقدت رغبتها في العودة الى الحفل .. تراجعت الى غرفتها واغلقت بابها باحكام كانها تود ان تضع حاجز بينها وبين افكار ابنتها وكلماتها المؤلمة ... استلقت على سريرها بكامل ملابسها وتركت لدموعها العنان ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل التاسع 



جلست " حبيبة " في ركن منعزل من الصيوان الكبير وهي تراقب الحفل بشرود ..كانت ترتدي ثوباً فاخراً ساعدتها نعمات في اختياره .. يداها مليئتان بالحلى الذهبية .. هيئتها ترفل في النعمة وتدل على الثراء ...بينما ارتسمت على ملامحها سمات الفقر ... والجوع ... كان التناقض الذي يلفها واضحاً وملفتاً ... ابتسمت بغموض عندما وقعت عيناها على " فاطمة " ابنتها البكر ذات السبع عشرة ربيعاً وهي ترقص بحماس وسط الدائرة التي تحيط بالعروس ... بدت جميلة بسمرتها الابنوسية وجسدها المخملي اللامع وقد تضارب لونه مع لون فستان الساتان الزهري .. تحايلت على شعرها القصير بتسريحة مبتكرة احاطت بوجهها الجميل الذي مثل ميراثها الوحيد من والدها ... اما هي فقد اورثتها لونها الداكن وشعرها الاكرت وقوامها الممشوق .. وروحها المشبعة بعقدة الدونية ...
دارت عينا حبيبة وهي تبحث عن زوجها الذي وطنت نفسها على تقبله بكل ما فيه من عيوب .. اصيبت بخيبة امل عندما لم تجده وسط الحشود .. وانبأها حدسها بمكانه ... شعرت بغصة تسد حلقها كأن شيئا ما يخنقها .. رفعت يدها الى عنقها وهي تحاول ان تتلمس مجرى الهواء فتصادمت اساورها واصدرت رنينا لفت انتباه بعض النسوة الجالسات على مقربة منها ... نظرن اليها بحقد وتقاربت رؤسهن فعلمت انها ستكون مثار الحديث بين اقارب زوجها اللائي يبغضنها بمجاهرة مستفزة .. لم تعد تشعر بالراحة في مكانها المنعزل فهبت واقفة وبدات تسير على عجل محاولة تفادي المرور بهن وبرغم ذلك سمعت الجملة التي تعمدت احداهن قولها بصوت عال حتى تصل اليها ...

- والله الدنيا دي غريبة جد ... عليكم الله عاينوا التوب وكمية الدهب اللابساهم ؟؟!! ... متضّرعة بيهم زي التقول جايباهم من بيت ابوها ... سبحان المعطي الاداها عزّ عمرها ما كانت تحلم بيهو ... مش كان اولى منها واحدة تستاهلوا ؟؟ الا بس دة الزمن الكعب الخلى ولد القبايل المأصّل المفصّل يعرس الفرخة بت الخادم ... الحمد لله الابوهو مات قبل ما يحضر اليوم دة ولا كان مات حسرة عليهو ...
وتعالت مصمصات الشفاة من بقية الجالسات تعبيرا عن تضامهن مع الكلمات التي كانت تقطر سما زعافا في روح حبيبة ... تجاوزتهن بخطوات مقهورة وقطعت المساحة التي تفصل بقية الحوش عن بيت والديها بعيون غائمة .. اندست خلف سور الاشجار ودفعت الباب الخشبي بنزق ثم دلفت الى الحوش الذي لم تتغير معالمه منذ ان كانت طفلة صغيرة تركض خلف اخويها وابراهيم ... في منتصف الحوش اخذت ثلاث ( عناقريب ) شكل مربع انتزع ضلعه الرابع ... كانت نسمات الهواء تحرك الشراشف الخفيفة برقة فتطير الى اعلى حتى تحجب معالم الجسد النحيل الذي يحتل احدها ثم تهبط الى الاسفل بنعومة لتلامس الارض ... وقفت حبيبة بهدوء وهي تتامل العجوز النائمة بجلدها المجعد وعروقها النافرة ... كان شعرها الاكرت مجدول في ضفائر قصيرة ناصعة البياض بالكاد تصل الى حدود اذنيها ... بدت كالطفلة بيدها التي تحتضن خدها .. طفلة نال منها التعب والمرض والحزن .. همت حبيبة بوضع يدها على راس امها فايقظ صوت تصادم الحلى العينة من نومها الخفيف .. فتحت عينيها لتقعا مباشرة في عيني ابنتها الدامعتين فرفعت راسها بدهشة ...

- حبيبة !! .. الحفلة خلاص انتهت ؟؟ .. مالك عيونك مدمعة ؟؟ انتي كنتي بتبكي ولا شنو ؟؟ اوعي تكوني اتشاكلتي مع نسيبتك ولا زول من اهلها ؟؟ انا مش وصيتك الناس ديل تبعدي منهم ؟؟

كانت الكلمات تخرج من فمها الخالي من الاسنان بنغمة غريبة .. بدأ الانزعاج واضحاً في ملامحها الهرمة ... هزت حبيبة راسها وجلست في العنقريب القصير المواجه لامها وهي تخاطبها بحنو ..

- يمة انتي لسة مصرة تتعبي نفسك وتفرشي التلاتة عناقريب كل يوم ؟؟ .. كفاية عليك تفرشي حقك بس .. ولو كمان رضيتي تجي تقعدي معاي يكون احسن عشان اراعيك اكتر انا طول الوقت قلقانة عليك وانتي قاعدة هنا براك ...
تحاملت العينة على نفسها ورفعت يدها لتسند بها راسها وهي ترتكز على شقها الايمن وتواجه ابنتها...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- يا حبيبة عنقريب ابوك دة بيونسني .. وطول ما هو مفروش انا باحس انو ابوك حي ما مات ... تصدقي يا بتي مرات باصحى نص الليل وباعاين جهته وبتخيل لي انو بخيت راقد فيهو بعراقي الدمورية البيحبه داك .. ومرات باسمع طقطقة خشب العنقريب كانو بيتقلب في نومو .. ومرات بيجيني صوت شخيرو .. ابوك ما خلاني يا حبيبة ..كيفن عاوزاني اخليهو واجي عندك ؟؟ .. بعدين انتي وبناتك طول النهار عندي .. البجيني شنو ؟؟ بخيت حارسني .. واخوك حيرجع قريب .. عشان كدة انا مخلية عنقريبو مفروش .. عشان لمن يجي يلقاهو جاهز ..
اطرقت حبيبة حتى لا ترى امها لمعات دموعها التي تهدد بالسقوط في أي لحظة ... ما زالت العجوز تامل بعودة عبد الرزاق رغم غيابه الذي امتد الى قرابة العشرين عاما بلا خبر او اثر يدل على حياته.. اعتبره الجميع ميتاً الا العينة التي ظلت تردد بعناد ...

- ولدي حي ما مات .. انا قلبي بيحدثني وبيقول انو حي ... قلب الام ما بيكذب ... حيرجع ... لو طال الزمن ولا قصر حيرجع ..بس الله يديني العمر عشان اشوفه تاني قبل ما اموت ...

ظل سبب اختفاؤه الغامض سرا لا يعلمه سوى حبيبة ... وابراهيم ... سر اسود قبيح حملته حبيبة كجرح متقيح ينفث سمومه بداخلها كل يوم ...
استعادت حبيبة ذكرى ليلة شتوية قارسة البرودة ... صوت الريح يعوي بضراوة في الخارج .. تصده الجدران الطينية فيناور ويتسلل من شقوق الابواب والنوافذ الخشبية مشيعاً البرودة في المنزل الصغير محتدياً كومة الفحم التي اشعلتها العينة ووضعتها في ( الكانون ) القصير وغذتها باعواد سميكة من اخشاب الشاف والطلح .. فصمدت الرائحة وانهزمت الجمرات بعد ان تغطت بطبقة كثيفة من الرماد حجب حرارتها .. احتست حبيبة العشرات من كؤوس الشاي الاحمر المخلوط بالقرنفل في محاولة يائسة لمحاربة البرد والنعاس .. لا مجال للنوم فامتحانات سنتها قبل الاخيرة بكلية التربية على الابواب وما زال امامها الكثير لتستذكره .. كانت تجلس في منتصف سريرها محاطة بالكتب والدفاتر بينما تقترب الساعة من الحادية عشر ليلاً... لقد ظلت من المتفوقات منذ ان وطات قدماها ارض الجامعة برغم العوامل المحبطة التي تعيشها .. ارادت الحصول على شهادتها حتى تخرج من اسر الظروف التي تحيط بها ولكي تزرع الفرحة في قلب والديها بعد ان رفض شقيقها الاكبر عبد الستار مواصلة الدراسة وفضل الالتحاق بالجيش ... كانت قد احست بامتلاء مثانتها منذ وقت طويل لكنها تجاهلت الامر حتى تؤجل المشوار الصعب الى دورة المياه في آخر الحوش خوفا من مواجهة البرد والظلام في الخارج ... مع مرور الدقائق اصبح نداء الطبيعة اكثر الحاحاً ولم يعد بامكانها تاجيل المشوار البغيض ... كانت قد سطت على خزانة والدها واستولت على بنطلون قديم ربطته في وسطها تحت الرداء السميك باحدى احزمة عبد الستار .. استعارت جوارب عبد الرزاق المدرسية ودست قدميها في الخف الجلدي ... حملت غطاء سريرها وتدثرت به ثم استجمعت شجاعتها وفتحت الباب المؤدي الى الحوش ...
كان القمر بدراً ينعكس نوره على قمم الاشجار ويمدد الظلال المتراقصة على عزف الريح المجنون ... اصطكت اسنان حبيبة عندما صفعها الهواء الثلجي فرفعت الغطاء حتى راسها وامسكته بقوة تحت ذقنها وهي تقطع المسافة عدواً ... اضاءت النور الاصفر الشاحب وهي تتمتم بآيات قرآنية في سرها ثم دخلت ... عندما خرجت كانت تلعن نفسها على شرب هذه الكمية الكبيرة من الشاي ... فوجئت بالسكون الغريب لصوت الريح .. اخافها الصمت فبدات تركض رجوعا عندما تناهت الى سمعها صرخة مكتومة متالمة ... بدا لها الصوت شبيها بصوت شقيقها عبد الرزاق ... تجمدت خوفاً وهي تتساءل ان كانت واهمة لان شقيقها خرج برفقة ابراهيم منذ العصر لزيارة بعض الاصدقاء ... فبعد التحاق عبد الستار بالجيش توطدت العلاقة بين ابراهيم وعبد الرزاق بصورة غريبة واصبحا كالجسد وظله لا يفرقهما الا النوم ... كانت اكثر الناس سعادة بهذه العلاقة التي تتيح لها رؤية ابراهيم كل يوم .. حبيبها الغافل عن مشاعرها نحوه .. لم تستطع لومه على غفلته ... الفارق بينهما يغطي نظره ويحجز احاسيسها عن الوصول اليه ... قد يصادق اخوانها .. لكنه ابدا لن يفكر فيها .. هي بالنسبة اليه فقط حبيبة ابنة بخيت والعينة ...
اتتها الصرخة مرة اخرى مصحوبة باحتجاجات مبهمة حجبها صوت الريح التي استعادت نشاطها وسيطرتها على الجو .. ترددت حبيبة وهي تقدم قدم وتؤخر الاخرى في محاولة لاقناع نفسها بان الاصوات التي تسمعها مجرد خيال .. لكن الريح بين سكونها وهبوبها حملت اليها الاصوات مرة اخرى أكثر وضوحاً .. فحسمت ترددها وبدات تخطو نحو مصدرها ..
كانت تسير بمحاذاة الحائط على اطراف اصابعها .. واستدارت مع الزاوية دون ان تعرف سببا لحذرها ... واجهتها راكوبة القنا المتقاطع التي شيدها عبد الستار منذ زمن بعيد وخصصها مكانا للعب وحفظ حاجياته البسيطة ومن خلال الفتحات المثلثية رات المشهد الذي غيّر حياتها الى الابد ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كان ابراهيم وعبد الرزاق ملتحمان في رقصة عنيفة ... غامضة ... لم تر من هيكل شقيقها غير يداه المرفوعتان اعلى راسه على الحائط المواجه له وهما تنقبضان وتنبسطان تبعا لحركات ابراهيم المحمومة بينما اختفى بقية جسده الضئيل خلف جسد ابراهيم الفارع الذي بدا غريبا بقميصه القصير وبنطاله الواقع تحت قدميه .. تسببت شهقتها العالية في بتر الرقصة المتناغمة وانفصال الجسدين من التحامهما الحميم ... تسمرت قدماها ولم تستطع الهرب وتفادي المشهد المخزي الذي يدور امامها .. عندما التفت الاثنان برعب وجداها تقف كالتمثال بعيون باكية وفم مفتوح .. برغم البرد القارس كانت قطرات العرق تلمع في جبين ابراهيم وتنحدر ببطء على عنقه وصدره ... بينما بدا عبد الرزاق بسنوات عمره التي تجاوزت العشرين بعدة سنوات كطفل صغير حطم اواني امه المفضلة ... امتلات عيناه الصغيرتان بالدهشة ... والخوف والخجل .. تدلت شفتاه الغليظلتان ببلاهة بينما كانت يداه المرتعشتان تجاهدان لالتقاط بنطاله ووضع حاجز بين نظرات اخته الخاوية وجسده العاري .. باءت محاولته لستر نفسه بالفشل وظل فترة من الزمن يحجل حائرا ... اخيرا حمل بنطاله الملئ بالتراب غطى به موضع خجله وفر هارباً خلف سور الاشجار الذي يفصل بين عالمهم ... وعالم ابراهيم ..
اصبحت المواجهة بينها وبين الرجل الذي احبته بصمت منذ سنوات مراهقتها الاولى ... كانت تنظر اليه دون ان تراه .. لقد غرقت داخل روحها وهي تحس بالصنم الذي بنته له في احاسيسها يتفتت ويتهاوى ويملا اعماقها بتراب نتن .. كان يقابل نظراتها بعيون مفتوحة على اتساعها .. جامدة لا يرف لها جفن .. عيون ميتة لا حياة فيها ... احست بالريح تخترق مساماتها وتتغلغل الى دواخلها وصمّ عوائها اذنيها .. ارتعشت بعنف وسياط دموعها تجلد خديها بحرارة تتحدى البرد الذي استوطنها ... خفض ابراهيم عينيه ورفع بنطاله بهدوء ... غطى صدره المفتوح و تحرك بخطوات ثابتة ... تجاوزها مطرقاً ثم اختفى خلف سور الاشجار يتبعه مزيج غريب وخانق من رائحة عطر نفاذ مخلوطاً برائحة العرق ...
لم تدر كم من الوقت ظلت مسمرة في مكانها .. لقد فقدت الاحساس بالزمان والمكان وكل الاشياء التي تحيط بها ... لذلك اصابتها الدهشة صبيحة اليوم الثاني عندما اكتشفت انها في سريرها ...لم تتذكر كيف ولا متى عادت الى الداخل ..اوهمت نفسها بان ما راته لم يكن حقيقيا ... انه مجرد كابوس مخيف وقد انتهى باستيقاظها ... لكن رائحة ابراهيم ما زالت عالقة بانفها ... نظرات شقيقهاوالاصوات التي سمعتها ... كل هذه الاشياء تؤكد انه لم يكن حلماً .. بل واقع مؤلم ..جارح .. قبيح ..
كانت تلك الليلة آخر مرة ترى فيها عبد الرزاق ... لقد اختفى شقيقها ولم يترك وراءه اثر يقتفى .. كانه لم يكن يوما موجودا ... واصلت الشرطة البحث لفترة طويلة بتشجيع من ود العمدة المشفق على بخيت والعينة .. كان ياتي يوميا للسؤال عنهم يرافقه ابراهيم الذي نفى علمه بمكان صديقه المختفي والعينة تساله كل مرة بالحاح الام المفجوعة ...

- ابراهيم يا ولدي انت متاكد انو ما قال ليك ماشي وين ؟؟ انتو كنتوا اصحاب ما بتتفارقوا وسرو كلو معاك .. ما وراك لو في زول شاكلو من اصحابكم ؟؟ ..

كان يرد عليها بثقة وهو ينفي علمه بمكان عبد الرزاق او اسباب اختفاؤه بينما عيناه تواجهان عيني حبيبة الصامتة بتحدى وحذر ... كانت احيانا تلحظ نظرة متواطئة بين ابراهيم وعبد الستار الذي حضر من ثكنته للمشاركة في البحث عن شقيقه .. كانت نظرة غريبة ..تعبر الفضاء بينهما وهي تطلق شرارات من الحقد والتسامح والكراهية والحب ...مما جعل حبيبة تتساءل عما يدور بينهما ...
مرت الايام .. وتقلصت حدة المرارة الاولى لغياب شقيقها ... تخرجت من الجامعة بتقدير متوسط بعد ان هدم ما حدث رغبتها في التفوق ودافعها للنجاح ... فمنذ تلك الليلة ... فقدت الاشياء بريقها .. انكسرت روحها وتبعثرت احلامها وخيمت على حياتها سحابة رمادية كئيبة .. لقد خنقها السر الاسود الذي تحمله وصبغ عالمها بطعم مالح ... فجيعتها المزدوجة في شقيقها والرجل الذي احبته كانت اكبر من قدرتها على الاحتمال ... اجبرت نفسها على قبول وظيفة معلمة في المدرسة الثانوية المجاورة لبيتهم حتى تشغل نفسها عن التفكير واستعادة تلك الذكريات التي قلبت عالمها راسا على عقب ...
كانت الذكرى الثانية لاختفاء عبد الرزاق موعداً لانفجار قنبلة اخرى بعثرت ما تبقى من حياتها ... حضر ابراهيم بمفرده وطلب يدها من والدها ... كانت دهشتها اكبر من فرحة العينة وخوف بخيت فرفضته بلا تردد ... برغم ان حبها له لا زال يراود قلبها بين حين وآخر ... الا ان ذكرى الرقصة المخزية التي شهدتها كانت تغمرها بحضورها كلما حاولت نسيانها ... تزيح الحب لتترك قلبها مليئا بالغضب والمراراة ...
جزعت امها لرفضها الفوري المقرون باستهجان رمته في وجه ابراهيم الذي جلس هادئا وهو يحاول طمانة بخيت المتوجس من هذا الطلب وظل يسال بالحاح ...

- ابراهيم يا ولدي .. امك وابوك عارفين انك جاي تخطب حبيبة ؟؟؟ موافقين على الموضوع دة ؟؟ ليه ود العمدة ما كلمني ؟؟ لو كان ناداني انا كنت مشيت ليهو لغاية عندو ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لحظتها انفجر غضب حبيبة من الذلة الواضحة في ملامح والدها فصاحت ..

- ابوي !! .. كيف يعني تمشي ليهو ؟؟ ولدو عاوز يخطب بتك وانت التمشي ليهو ؟؟ وبعدين لا تمشي ولا يجيك ... انا ما موافقة .. وما عاوزة اعرسك يا ابراهيم .. ولو بقيت آخر راجل في الدنيا دي ما حعرسك ... انسى الموضوع دة تماما وشيلو من راسك ...

نهرها بخيت بفزع ...

- اسكتي يا بت يا قليلة الادب يا عديمة التربية .. معليش يا ابراهيم البت دي غبيانة ساكت وما عارفة بتقول شنو ... والله ود العمدة يناديني الا اجري ليهو حفيان ... دة سيدي وولد سيدي وتاج راسي ولحم اكتافي من خيرو .. وجمايلوا مغرقاني من راسي لرجليني ...

قاطعه ابراهيم وهو يواجه حبيبة بنظرات متحدية ...

- عم بخيت ... اهدا وخلي حبيبة دي عليَ .. انا بعرف كيف اقنعها ... المهم انت وخالتي العينة موافقين ؟؟

همس بخيت بانكسار ...

- عاد يا ابراهيم يا ولدي إنت بتترفض ؟؟ إنت ولد الحسب والنسب ... لكن بس انا عاوز اعرف امك وابوك موافقين ؟؟ ...

رد ابراهيم بلامبالاة ...

- امي وعم حامد عاوزين سعادتي .. والشئ البرضيني لازم يرضيهم ... انا شايف سعادتي ورضاي مع حبيبة ... احنا اتربينا مع بعض وانا باعرف كل حاجة عنها وهي بتعرف كل حاجة عني ...

ضغط على كلماته الاخيرة ونطقها ببطء متعمد وهو يغرز نظراته المتحدية في عمق عينيها ...

- يعني يا عم بخيت انا ما محتاج افتشكم ولا انتوا حتفتشوني ... وانا ما حالقي احسن من حبيبة وهي ما حتلقى احسن مني .. اها قلتوا شنو ؟؟ ...

ردت العينة بفرحة لم تستطع اخفاءها ..

- بالحيل يا ولدي .. حبيبة ما بتلقى احسن منك ..

صدرت صرخة غيظ وتمرد من حبيبة الغاضبة التي رمقت الجميع بحدة ثم اعطتهم ظهرها وغادرت الغرفة على عجل ..
في اليوم التالي لزيارته فوجئت به واقفا امام باب المدرسة حيث تعمل .. كان متكئا على سيارته باهمال وهو يلهو بسيجارته بين اصابعه متجاهلاً نظرات الاعجاب الموجهة اليه من الطالبات المفتونات بوسامته وسيارته الفارهة ... تبادلا نظرة طويلة قبل ان يرمي بعقب السيجارة ويسحقه بقدمه وهو يتجه اليها .. تكلمت معه عبر اسنان مطبقة فأتت عبارتها هامسة .. حانقة ...

- بتعمل شنو هنا يا ابراهيم ؟؟ .. الجابك شغلي شنو .. انت عاوز تحرجني قدام الناس وتعمل لي فضيحة ؟؟ انا مش قلت ليك امبارح اني ما حعرسك ؟؟

رد عليها بلامبالته التي تبغضها ...

- انتي عاوزة تناقشي الموضوع دة هنا ؟؟؟ في نص الشارع وقدام الناس ديل كلهم ؟؟ !!

دارت نظراتها لتصطدم بالكثير من العيون الفضولية المندهشة ...واحست بالحرج الشديد عندما تناهت الى سمعها العبارات الهامسة ...

- دة منو الزول السمح الوافقة معاهو ست حبيبة دة ؟؟!! ...

كانت المقارنة بين مظهريهما محبطة .. هي بلونها الداكن وشعرها الاكرت القصير وانفها الافطس وهو بلونه الذهبي وشعره الناعم .. ملامحه الوسيمة وقامته الفارعة ... أحست بالضآلة وغرقت داخل احساسها بالدونية امامه ... استدارت لتنصرف فامسك بذراعها بقوة جعلتها تشهق ... حاولت ان لاتثير مشهدا امام طالباتها وزميلاتها فالتفتت اليه برجاء ...

- ابراهيم .. فك ايدي وخليني امشي .. كفاية العملتو لغاية هسة ... هسة الناس حيقولوا عليّ شنو ؟؟ تلميذاتي حيفكروا فيني كيف ؟؟ ...

تمسك بذراعها اكثر وهو يقودها تجاه السيارة ..

- ولا شئ .. قولي ليهم دة خطيبي وجا عشان يرجعني البيت .. أنا متاكد كتار منهم حيحسدوك ... اركبي خلينا نمشي لاني ماناوي امشي من غيرك ... انا عاوز اتكلم معاك شوية وفي مكان هادئ ..
اذعنت لامره على مضض حتى لا يزداد الوضع سوءاً وهي تفكر في التبرايرات التي يجب ان تقدمها غداً لزميلاتها عن ابراهيم واسباب ركوبها سيارته ... رفضت بعناد ان تنزل الى أي كافتريا اختارها .. فاوقف ابراهيم سيارته تحت شجرة ضخمة في بقعة هادئة مواجهة للنيل .. اشعل لفافة تبغ ثم استدار ليواجهها ...

- حبيبة انتي ليه رفضتي تتزوجيني ؟؟!!...

ردت عليه بحدة ...

- انت بتستهبل ولا شنو يا ابراهيم ؟؟!! يعني ما عارف رفضتك ليه ؟؟ طيب خليني انا اسالك سؤال ... انت ليه اخترتني انا بالذات دونا عن باقي بنات الدنيا كلها عشان تتزوجني وانت عارف الفروقات البينا ؟؟ ولمن انت عاوز تتزوج ليه ما خليت امك تخطب ليك واحدة من بنات الحسب والنسب الفالقة بيهم راسنا ؟؟ وليه مصر عليَ انا بالتحديد خصوصاً بعد الشئ الانا شفتو وبسببه عبد الرزاق هرب ؟؟ انت قايلني عويرة ؟؟ جاهلة ؟؟ ما بفهم ؟؟

كان هوانها يتصاعد وذكرى الرقصة المحمومة تقفز امام عينيها باصرار ... تهدج صوتها وصار اقرب للبكاء .. كانت ترغب في ايلامه لانه تسبب في هروب شقيقها ... ارادت ان تعاقبه لانه قام بتدمير الصنم الذي بنته له بداخها وظلت تعبده سراً لسنوات طوال ... هاجمته بضراوة ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- هو انت اصلاً ياابراهيم بنفع تعرس ؟؟ يعني ممكن تعيش حياة زوجية طبيعية مع أي واحدة ؟؟؟ ولا يمكن عشان كدة اخترتني وقررت تتزوجني ... حبيبة المسكينة بت خادم ابوك وجدك... البت الشافتك مع اخوها في احقر وضع ممكن يتشاف فيهو بني آدم وبعد داك سكتت وما قالت كلمة واحدة .. يمكن قلت لنفسك طالما هي سكتت عن الموضوع دة يبقى ما بيهمها ؟؟!! ... ويمكن كمان قلت دي ما حتصدق اني اقول عاوزها وحتوافق طوالي ؟؟ ... لا يا سليل الحسب والنسب .. اول شئ انا ما سكت عن موضوع عبد الرزاق عشان خاطرك ولا خوفا منك .. انا سكت عشان خاطر امي وابوي لانهم لو عرفوا الحقيقة ممكن يموتوا فيها ... وتاني شئ اذا انت مفتكر انك اول ما تقول دايرني حجيك جارية واقول ليك شبيك لبيك انا بين ايديك تكون غلطان .. تالت شئ اذا انت متخيل انكم لسة بتملوكنا ولازم ننصاع لاوامركم تكون واهم .. عهد الاقطاع دة انتهى زمان ... واحنا قاعدين معاكم بس عشان ابوي مصر ما يفارق ابوك بدافع ولاء غبي وما عندو معنى ... وبعدين يا ابراهيم انا لمن اجي اعرس بكون عاوزة ارتبط براجل كامل مش نص راجل .. راجل احترمه واثق فيه ... وانت فاقد لكل الحاجات دي ...
انقطعت انفاسها وفقدت السيطرة على دموعها فسالت باندفاع ... دل ارتعاش جسدها على غضبها العارم فغطت وجهها بيديها وانخرطت في بكاء حاد ... تركها تفرغ انفعالاتها حتى هدأت ... ساد السيارة صمت ثقيل لا يبدده سوى هسيس احتراق لفافة التبغ التي يدخنها ابراهيم بعصبية .. عندما رفعت وجهها اخيرا ونظرت اليه هالها وجهه الشاحب الممتقع ... كانت يداه ترتعشان وهما تشعلان اللفافة الخامسة منذ بداية الجلسة المؤلمة ... نظر اليها بامعان ..

- خلاص خلصتي كلامك يا حبيبة ؟؟!! .. ممكن انا اتكلم ؟؟...

هزت راسها بصمت وركزت نظراتها على مركب شراعي صغير يتهادى بعيدا عن الشاطئ ... بدا حديثه بصوت خفيض وبلهجة تتمايل بين الحدة ... والضراعة ...

- عارفة يا حبيبة انا عاوز اعرسك ليه ؟؟ .. عشان اكون على طبيعتي .. بدون ما البس قناع يدس حقيقتي .. بدون ما اتظاهر اني انسان تاني ... معاك بحس بالامان وبدون خوف من انو سري يتكشف ولا اتفضح ... انا عاوز اعرسك انتي بالتحديد لانك جزء من مأساتي الانا عايشها من طفولتي ... تفتكري يا حبيبة انا اتولدت كدة ؟؟؟ لا .. لانو مافي انسان بتولد كدة ... احنا اتربينا مع بعض في حوش واحد .. وانا قعدت في بيتكم اكتر مما قعدت في بيتنا ... يعني لو الوصلت ليهو هسة دة بسبب غلط في تربيتي يبقى من بيتكم ما من بيتنا ... واذا بتفتكري اني ولد بايظ حقول ليك ايوة انا ولد بايظ .. ومن زمان شديد ... لكن ختي في بالك انو الاولاد هم البيبوظوا الاولاد وانتي عارفة بيتنا كلو بنات .. ما تتخيلي اني بقول ليك الكلام دة عشان الوم اخوانك ولا ابرئ نفسي الحصل حصل من زمان وخلاص انتهينا منو ... المهم اني بقيت كدة .. وما بقدر اتغير دة بس عشان تكوني عارفة انو حتى بعد ما نتزوج انا حافضل كدة الا اذا انتي قدرتي تغيريني وتطلعيني من الشئ دة ...

استنشق نفساً طويلا من لفافته .. واخرجه بتدرج من فمه وهو ينظر في عينيها مباشرة ..

- السبب التاني الخلاني افكر فيك انتي بالتحديد هو حبك لي ..
شهقت حبيبة بصوت عال عندما سمعت جملته الاخيرة .. التفتت لتنكر الاتهام الصحيح الذي ظنت انه سرها وحدها .. فرفع ابراهيم يده مقاطعا نيتها ..

- انتي كنتي قايلاني ما عارف ؟؟ قايلاني ما حاسي بيك ؟؟ انا عارف وحاسي من زمان يا حبيبة وكنت مبسوط بحبك لي لاني كنت متاكد انك بتحبيني انا ابراهيم .. لشخصي مش عشان ابوي منو .. ولا عمي منو .. ولاعندنا شنو ... حبيبة .. انا لو عاوز اعرس أي بت من اجعص البيوت هنا ولا في البلد بقدر .. عارفة ليه ؟؟ لانو الناس ليها بالظاهر .. وانا قدام الناس فارس الاحلام .. امنية أي بت .. لكن انا ما عاوز أي بت انا عاوزك انتي ... لانو انتي الوحيدة الحتفهميني ...

اصطبغ صوته بسخرية غريبة وهو يواجهها ..

- يا زولة احنا بينا حاجات مشتركة كتيرة ما محتاج اعدها ليك .. لكن حاقول ليك بس كفاية يكون بينا عبد الرزاق وعبد الستار ...

انتاب حبيبة خوف مبهم من اسلوبه وردت عليه بوهن ...

- عرفنا عبد الرزاق !! .. مالك كمان بعبد الستار ؟؟!! .. دة حتى لمن خلى البيت ومشى الجيش انت كنت شافع .. عاوز تقول عليهو شنو ؟؟ ...

لمعت عينا ابراهيم بومضة مفاجئة ... وارتسمت ابتسامة صغيرة على ركن شفتيه وهو يجاوبها بلهجة اكدت شكوكها التي راودتها بعد ملاحظة نظراتهما المتواطئة يوم اختفاء عبد الرزاق ...

- عبد الستار ؟؟!! .. دة يا ستي المعلم .. كبيرنا الذي علمنا السحر ... هو العنصر البخلي المعادلة موزونة .. هو بدا معاي وانا انتهيت مع عبد الرزاق ... مش بلاهي عليك الله دة منتهى العدل ؟؟ هو ابتدع النظرية وانا طبقتها .. هو فتح الباب وانا مشيت في الدرب ...
عندما عادت الى المنزل بكت طويلاً ... واذدادت تصميما واصرارا على رفض ابراهيم ... وتمسكت بموقفها حتى اليوم التالي .. بعد الزيارة العاصفة التي قامت بها السرة الى الجزء الذي يخصهم من المنزل لاول مرة في حياتها ... اتتهم تحمل غضبها وعنجهيتها واذدراءها ورفضها ... هيمن صوتها الجهوري على فضاء المنزل وهي تصرخ منادية ..

- بخيت ... العينة ... انتو وين ؟؟!!..

خرج بخيت من غرفته مفزوعاً وعلامات التوجس تملا وجهه الكالح .. بينما اتت العينة مهرولة وهي تحمل يديها الملطختين بالعجين ...

وبادرتها بالتحية ..

- السرة ؟؟!! ... اهلاً حبابك .. اتفضلي لجوة ... البيت نوّر ...

قاطعتها السرة الهائجة بحدة ..

- السرة كدة ساكت يالعينة ؟؟ انا ستك السرة .. ولا انتي نسيتي انتي منو وانا منو ؟؟!! وانت كمان نسيت يا بخيت ؟؟ .... واضح جداً انكم نسيتوا .. لانكم لو كنتوا متذكرين ما كنتوا غشيتوا ولدي وجرجرتوهو لغاية ما يقول عاوز يعرس بتكم ... ولدي انا ؟؟!! ابراهيم ود ابراهيم ود العمدة الامين يعرس بت بخيت والعينة ؟؟!! ... صحي نسب يشرف ويرفع الراس ... اسمعوا هنا ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*قاطعتها حبيبة التي وقفت بانزعاج وهي تتامل والديها الذليلين امام سطوة السرة الجارحة ...

- لو سمحتي يا خالتي السرة مافي داعي للاهانات دي كلها ... ولدك مافي زول غشاهو ولا جرجرو !! ولدك جانا براهو وعشان ترتاحي انا رفضتو وقلت ليهو ما عاوزاك ... يبقى خلاص انتهينا ..
التفتت اليها السرة بتحفز وهي تكور قبضتي يديها كانها تهم بضربها ... اتسعت عينا بخيت وندت عن العينة صرخة واهنة بينما تراجعت حبيبة خطوة الى الوراء ..

- خالتي السرة ؟؟!! انشاء خلل الضروس .. خالتك بوين يا بت العينة ؟؟!! اوعك اسمعك تقولي خالتي دي تاني ... وكان نكرتي من هسة للسنة الجاية ما بصدقك ... ولدي غشيتيهو وجرجرتيهو .. بس وريني عملتي شنو ؟؟ ... مشيتي ليك لفكي ؟؟ كتبتيهو ؟؟ اصلكم معروفين بتاعين فقرا .. تكونوا ليكم سنين بتشربوا العروق والمحايات لمن عميتو عيونو .. هو كان ما عميان صحي صحي يقول عاوز يعرسك انتي ؟؟!! ليه من جمالك ولا من اصلك ولا من قروش ابوك ؟؟ ولا يمكن تكوني حامل ؟؟!! ايوة بس قولي كدة .. ما هو مافي سبب تاني يجبرو يعرسك الا اذا حملتي منو ... ولدي انا عارفاهو ولد اصول ومتربي صح .. بيكون عاوز يصلح غلطو ويتحمل مسئوليتو ... وانتي يا حربوية بتكوني عملتي كدة مخصوص ... اصلاً ياهو دة اسلوبكم من زمان تحملوا من اسيادكم عشان يعرسوكم ... لكن اسمعوني هنا وفتحوا عيونكم ... خلاص انتهى الزمن البيجي فيهو السيد يقول الخادم حامل لبسوها توب وشبشب وما تخلوها تعوس وتخدم .. اها يا بت العينة اكان دايرة توب وشبشب بديك .. لكن عرس ليك مافي .. دايرة قروش بديك لكن ولدي لا .. ما بديهو ليك .. اهون علي اقطعو وارمي لحمو للكلاب ولا يعرسك انتي .. وكان قايلة روحك بتغشيني بكلام انك رفضتيهو تبقى غلطانة ... انتي ترفضي ولدي ؟؟!! هو انتي اصلا كنتي تحلمي انك تلقيهو عشان ترفضيهو ؟؟ جاية تقولي الكلام دة بعد ما سكيتيهو لمن روحك طلعت ؟؟؟ لكن مليت خشمي بالله ... ابراهيم ما يعرسك طول ما انا حية ...
رفعت حبيبة الموجوعة من اهانات السرة لها ولوالديها راسها بتحدي واتي ردها باردا ...

- طيب يا السرة بدون خالتي ... شفتي عشان كلامك دة انا حوافق على ابراهيم .. وحعرسو .. واتحداك لو بتقدري تمنعي الحاجة دي .. وهسة لو سمحتي اتفضلي برة من غير مطرود ..كفاية السم السمعناهو منك من لحظة ما عتبتي الباب ... اتفضلي برة

بدات حبيبة تتجه نحو السرة المسمرة من الدهشة بخطوات مهددة وهي تحس بالالم لانكماش ابيها ودموع امها العاجزة ...

- انتي بتطرديني يا بت العينة ؟؟ .. بتطرديني من بيتي .. والله دة كلام !! يا قليلة الادب يا ما مربية ... بتطرديني من ملكي وحقي ؟؟ دي قوة عين انا ما شفت زيها ... لكن ما غريبة على صنفكم دة ... طيب والله عشان قلة ادبك دي الا ابيتكم الليلة في الشارع ... لموا كروركم دة واطلعوا من بيتي ... امشوا شوفوا ليكم راكوبة ولا ضل شجرة اقعدوا تحتوا ... اصلا داك حيكون مكانكم الطبيعي ...

وقفت حبيبة في وجهها بتحفز ويداها مغروزتان في وسطها ... كانت نظراتها تلمع بالتشفي والسخرية

- بيتك ؟؟؟ ملكك ؟؟ بيت شنو الملكك يا ام بيت انتي ؟؟ انتي ما عارفة انو عمي حامد كتب البيت دة لابوي بيع وشرا وسجلو باسمو في المحكمة قبل عشرة سنين ؟؟ .. شكلك ما عارفة ؟؟ لكن ما بلومو لانو دسّ منك .. هو اكتر زول عارف انك انسانة عنصرية ومليانة كراهية وحقد ... داخلة في وهم انك احسن من الناس ... لسة عاوزة تصنفي البشر اسياد وعبيد ... عايشة في الماضي وما قادرة تستوعبي انو الزمن اتغير والناس اتغيرت والافكار اتغيرت !!
وقع الخبر كالصاعقة على راس السرة .. مفاجاة البيت الذي وهبه حامد لبخيت دون علمها اخرستها اصبحت كالتمثال وهي تسمع عبارات حبيبة الشامتة ... كانت نظراتها تدور بين افراد الاسرة بفم مفتوح ... ظلت تبحث عن صوتها حتى وجدته فخرج خشنا ومبحوحاً .. تدفقت كلماتها مخلوطة برزاز بصاقها الذي تناثر في وجه حبيبة ...

- تعرفي يا بت العينة ..مش لو اتعلمتي ولا دخلتي جامعة ولا حتى جبتي دكتوراه تفتكري انك ممكن تبقى زينا ولا حتى توصلي طرف مكانتنا ... مهما عملتي حتفضلي طول عمرك حبيبة بت بخيت والعينة ..وكان رضيتي ولا ابيتي .. انا ستكم وبت اسيادكم ... وولدي بقتلو بايدي قبل ما يعرسك ويفضحني بيك قدام الناس ...

استدرات وسارت بخطوات متعبة دون ان تهتم برفع طرف ثوبها الذي تبعها ماسحاً الارض خلفها فرفعت حبيبة صوتها وهي تاكد لها ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- طيب يا السرة .. حنشوف ... انا ولا انتي ؟؟ وبكرة ولدك يعرس الخادم غصباً عنك كان رضيتي ولا ابيتي ..وحاقعد ليك في قلبك ... وحابقى ليك زي شوكة الحوت .. وشوفي حتقدري تعملي شنو ...

بعدها باسبوع تم عقد قرآن حبيبة على ابراهيم في حفل مختصر باهت غابت عنه السرة وبناتها ... وبعد سنة انتقلا الى المنزل الصغير الذي شيده ود العمدة في ركن بعيد من الحوش بعد ان رفض خروج ابراهيم وزوجته من المنزل نزولا عند رغبة السرة الغاضبة .. وبعد الانتقال بثلاثة اشهر انجبت حبيبة ابنتها البكر " فاطمة " لتخرس الاشاعات التي انتشرت عن سبب الزواج الغريب ...
مرت السنوات وحبيبة تحارب السر الاسود في حياة زوجها ... لكنه كان اقوى واعمق واكبر من كل اسلحتها ... فاعلنت هزيمتها امامه وانسحبت من المعركة مكتفية بانتصاراتها المتمثلة في بناتها الثلاث .. تظاهرت بالسعادة والاكتفاء امام العالم الخارجي وهي تتهاوى داخلياً ... كان ابراهيم يدفع ثمن صمتها وبراعتها في تزييف واقعه بسخاء شديد .. فاصبحت ترتدي افخم الثياب واغلى المجوهرات كي تخفي جوع انوثتها المهدورة وفقر روحها المدقع واحساسها المستمر بالذل في حضور زوج اثبت رجولته بالانجاب والغى انوثتها بمباركة صامتة من مجتمع غافل لم يستطع ان يحل لغز التناقض الغريب بين مظهرها الطافح ثراء .. وملامحها المشبعة بالحزن ... والجوع ...
ارتفعت موجة من الزغاريد فاعادت حبيبة الى واقعها ... رفعت راسها لتخاطب العجوز الواهنة .. فوجدتها غطت في نوم عميق وفمها يصدر صفيراً خافتا متقطعاً ... حملت الغطاء ووضعته فوقها برفق وهي تقبل مفرق الراس الابيض وتسقط فيه دمعة ساخنة ... اتجهت بخطوات بطئية نحو السور الشجري الذي يفصل بين عالم تحبه .. وعالم يكرهها ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل العاشر 




كانت حلبة الرقص تغلي بالاجساد الموزعة فيها بفوضى ... اختلطت روائح العطور الغالية مع الرخيصة .. وامتزجت برائحة العرق والرمل المبلل بالماء ... في الجو تشكلت سحابة رقيقة من ضباب الانفاس اللاهثة تخترقها من وقت لآخر شرارات ناتجة عن التصادم العفوي او المتعمد بين الراقصين ..
كانت منال تحس بحريق هذه الشرارات وهو يصلي جسدها وينشر فيه رعشة متوثبة كلما اقتربت من جمال وابتعدت عنه في محيط الدائرة المتمركزة حول رحمة وزوجها ... كانت حركاتهما المتناغمة تبدو تلقائية لكل من حولهما .. وحدهما يدركان ان نية التقارب كانت مبيتة وتم التخطيط لها قبل الحفل بوقت طويل عندما انتزع جمال من منال وعداً بان تكون معه طيلة الوقت ...

- منال ... اوعك يوم العرس ترقصي مع أي زول تاني غيري ... انتي عارفة انا بغير عليك قدر شنو .. وما بتحمل اشوف حد تاني يقرب منك ...

- ما تخاف يا جمال .. يا انت يا بلاش ... مش في الرقيص وبس .. في حياتي كلها ..

في احدى لحظات التقارب امال جمال راسه على اذن منال وهمس لها ...

- منال .. انا حنسحب هسة وانتي تعالي بعد شوية ... الدنيا جايطة وما حد حيلاحظ غيابنا ... عاوزك ضروري ... حستناك في حوش بيتنا .. ما تتاخري ...

كانت انفاسه التي تعبث بشعيرات اذنها تعدها باحتمالات مبهمة ... احست بحرارة جسدها ترتفع حتى خيل اليها ان بخارا يخرج من عينيها ويضفي على محيطها مشهداً سيريالياً ... اومأت براسها ايجابا واشرقت ملامحها بابتسامة حالمة عندما ضغطت اطراف انامله على باطن كفها قبل ان يغادر مكانه بجانبها ... تبعته نظراتها بوله .. وتراقصت غمازتيها بشكل مغر ... دارت عيناها بحذر فيمن حولها وهي تبحث عن لمحة ادارك لما يدور بينهما .. تنفست بارتياح عندما لاحظت ان الكل لاهي بالتنفيس عن مشاعره في رقص هستيري لاهث ...
وقع نظرها على والدتها وهي تحيط شقيقتها وزوجها بكلتا ذراعيها .. وبين الفينة والاخرى ترفع كفها الذي تصالح مع لون الحناء بعد خصام طويل وهي تمسح به دمعة عصية انحدرت في غفلة منها ... احست منال بموجات من الحنان تعبر حواسها وهي تتامل والدتها ... ما لبث ان تبعها احساس قوي بالكآبة عندما غزت افكارها الهواجس بما يمكن ان يحدث عندما تعلم عن علاقتها بجمال .. وانتقل عقلها من جو الفرح الذي يحيط بها الى عالم الخوف الذي يناوشها منذ ان اعترفت لنفسها بحبها المستحيل .. لقد ادركت باستحالته منذ الوهلة الاولى ... انكرت احاسيسها ودفعتها خارج قلبها .. حاولت بكل ما تملك من ارادة ان تقاوم مشاعرها التي سكنتها منذ صغرها .. وعندما دخلت الجامعة جاهدت كي توجهها الى اتجاه آخر باقامة علاقة مع احد زملائها الذي استمات في التقرب اليها منذ اول يوم لها في الكلية ... لكنها فشلت ... كان جمال الوحيد الذي استطاع فك شفرة الدخول الى قلبها واحتلاله بلا منافس .. بمرور الايام اصبحت تحبه بعمق وصدق مخلوط بالخوف والحيرة ... تماوجت ظلال الهموم التي تعتريها على ملامحها وصبغتها بالتوتر كانت تتامل امها الباكية فرحاً وهي تتساءل .. هل ستبكي فرحا اذا ما قدر لها ان تتزوج بجمال ؟؟...
انسحبت من وسط الدائرة بهدوء وشقت الجموع بخطوات مرتبكة ... دخلت الى المنزل وقطعت الساحة حتى وصلت الى السور الشجري ... دفعت الباب الخشبي القصير فاصدر صوتا اجفلها .. عبرت الحوش على اطراف حذائها حتى لا توقظ العجوز النائمة بسلام ... فتحت الباب المؤدي الى الشارع وبخطوات قليلة وصلت الى الباب الملاصق له فوجدته موارباً بانتظار حضورها ...نزلت الدرجات الصغيرة الى داخل الحوش شبه المظلم ..كان جمال قد اكتفى باضواء الصيوان المشعة وجلس بانتظارها في احد الكراسي الحديدية ... هب واقفاً ما ان رآها ..كانت اللهفة تملا ملامحه الوسيمة التي تزينت بابتسامة عريضة .. فتح ذراعيه على اتساعهما فتقدمت واندست بينهما .. احتضنها بقوة وحنان .. استكان راسها على صدره العريض .. وتقاطعت يداها خلفه ... زرع شفتيه على مفرق راسها وتجولت يداه على طول ظهرها برقة ... اختنقت منال من قوة المشاعر التي تعتمل في صدرها فتنفست دموعها بصمت ... احس جمال باختلاجات البكاء التي تهز الجسد الملتحم معه ... تهاوى قلبه خوفاً على الفتاة التي يعشقها بجنون .. حاول ان يحررها من اسر ذراعيه حتى يرى وجهها .. لكنها احكمت عقد كفيها خلف ظهره ودفنت وجهها في صدره وهي ترفض ان تدعه يرى دموعها .. همس في اذنها


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- منال !! انتي بتبكي ؟؟...في شنو ؟؟ كلميني .. انتي عارفة اني ما بتحمل اشوفك حتى مكشرة ... عايني لي يا منال ..

امسكها من كتفيها وابعدها عنه قسراً ليفاجا باخدودين عميقين حفرا طريقهما من عينيها ليكونا بركة رطبة مخلوطة بالكحل على قميصه الازرق ... اصابه الجزع وهو يرى دموعها تنزل بهذا الشجن لاول مرة منذ بدء علاقتهما .. فخرجت كلماته متوترة وحائرة ..

- منال !! كلميني .. في شنو ؟؟ الحاصل شنو ؟؟!! ... حد مزعلك ؟؟؟ حد قال ليك حاجة عننا ؟؟ حالتك دي قلقتني شديد ... قولي لي مالك ؟؟...
كانت تهز راسها سلباً على كل سؤال يوجهه لها ... تلفحت بصمتها وهي تتامل علامات الانزعاج على ملامحه ... رفعت يدها الصغيرة ووضعتها بتعب على صدره .. فرفع كفيه واحاط بهما وجهها المبلل بالدموع .. وبدا يجفهها بالطريقة الوحيدة التي تريحه .. وتريحها .. هبطت قبلته بنعومة الريشة على جفنيها ... ثم تجولت شفتاه برقة بين خد وآخر وهي ترتشف القطرات المالحة بهيام حتى وصلت الى ركن شفتيها .. توقف طويلاً قبل ان يطبع فيه قبلة اثارت رعشتهما معاً ... اراد ان يتوقف .. لكنه لم يستطع ... ارادته ان يتوقف .. لكنها لم تنبس بحرف ... انها قبلتهما الاولى ... كان لها مذاق لاذع كالبهار الحار.. وناعم كملمس المخمل ... خلقت بداخلهما مشاعر غامضة ... ومخيفة ... تلاشى كل شئ حولهما الصوت والضوء والمكان والزمان ... لم يبق الا التحام شفتين تركزت فيهما حواس كائنين عاشقين ... شهقت منال وهي تبحث عن انفاسها .. فانفصل عنها جمال بصعوبة ... وامسكها بحرص عندما ترنحت خطواتها لحظة انفصالهما .. امسكها من ذراعها واجلسها في الكرسي خلفها ثم جلس بجانبها وهو ما زال ممسكاً بيدها ...تلاقت نظراتهما بدهشة .. وفرح ... عندما وجد صوته بعد عناء .. اتت كلماته عميقة ومتحشرجة ...

- منال وحياة البيني وبينك تكوني صريحة معاي وتحكي لي الحاصل ... بتبكي ليه ؟؟ دي اول اشوفك بتبكي بالصورة دي من يوم ما عرفتك !! .. قولي لي الحقيقة وما تخليني قاعد على اعصابي ..

وفجاة اتسعت عيناه برعب وظهرت فيهما لمحة ادراك مرتابة .. فسالها بهمس ..

- منال ؟؟ انتي في حد اتقدم ليك ؟؟ جاك عريس ؟؟ عاوزة تخليني يا منال ؟؟...

انتفضت عند سماعها عباراته المتالمة وسارعت بالرد ...

- لا .. لا يا جمال ... ما تخلي خيالك يسرح بيك بعيد ... ما في زول اتقدم لي .. حتى لو دة حصل انت عارف اني حارفض .. لانو انا عاوزاك انت .. ومستحيل ارتبط بانسان غيرك مهما حصل ..

- طيب بتبكي ليه ؟؟

- ما عارفة يا جمال ... خايفة ... خايفة شديد لدرجة انو مخي مشلول وما قادرة افكر في أي شئ ... خايفة من المستقبل .. مجرد احتمال اننا ما نقدر نواجه الناس بحبنا وما نقدر ندافع عنو ونضطر نخلي بعض في النهاية ... احتمال انو اعيش حياتي من غيرك بيقتلني يا جمال ...

- نخلي بعض ؟؟!! ... منو القال اننا حنخلي بعض ؟؟ منال انتي مفروض تكوني لغاية هسة عرفتي اني مستعد اتخلى عن روحي ولا اخليك .. واني مستعد اعمل أي حاجة في الدنيا دي عشان اكون معاك ... في اكتر من ديني ؟؟ منال انا حخلي ديني عشانك..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- جمال انت عارف انا بحبك قدر شنو .. وبرضو مستعدة اعمل أي شئ عشان اكون معاك لكن بعد كدة خايفة ... الموضوع دة ما ساهل ... لا علي ولا عليك ... انا لمن اتخيل الممكن يحصل ليك لما اهلك يعرفوا انك بقيت مسلم !! وحتى لو انت اسلمت وعن قناعة اهلي حيرفضوا اني اتزوج انسان كان مسيحي واهلو كلهم لسة مسيحيين .. وحيحاولوا يفرقونا باي طريقة ... ابسط شئ انهم ممكن يحبسوني ويعرسوني لي اول واحد يدق الباب ... اما انت .. تاكد انو وقتها جدي حامد حينسى انو رباك على ايدينو حينسى العشرة والجيرة والعلاقة الطيبة .. دة جدي وانا باعرفو كويس .. هو انسان طيب وكريم وحنين .. لكن عندو حدود لكل شئ .. وما بيقبل اي زول يتخطى الحدود دي مهما كان ... ولو بالغلط او عن عمد ... ولو أي واحد مننا اتخطاها بينقلب ويبقى انسان تاني ... قاسي وما بيرحم ... يعني يا جمال لو عرف .. ممكن ياذيك وياذي اهلك .. ولا العجب كان ابوي واعمامي سمعوا !! ... دي بيحصل فيها موت ... بيقتلونا احنا الاتنين ..
اطرق جمال فترة طويلة وهو يستمع الى صوتها المهتز ... وعندما رفع راسه كانت في عينيه نظرة مصممة

- شوفي يا منال ... انا مستعد احارب الدنيا كلها عشان خاطرك ... بس اكون ضامن انك حتقيفي معاي وتتمسكي بي زي ما انا متمسك بيك ... احنا من البداية كنا عارفين انو ارتباطنا دة ممكن يواجه صعوبات كتيرة .. وبرغم كدة مشينا فيهو ... هسة دة الوقت الحنثبت فيهو لبعض جدية مشاعرنا .. انا باقي لي شهور واخلص الامتياز .. كنت ناوي ما اعمل أي خطوة الا بعد ما اخلص .. لكن الحالة الانتي فيها دي خوفتني وخلتني اقرر اني ما انتظر ... من بكرة انا حابدا احضر اوراقي عشان اقدم للهجرة ... وحقدم ليك معاي بصفتك زوجتي ..

لم يتوقف برغم الشهقة العالية التي صدرت عنها ...

- منال .. طالما انو احنا عارفين ما عندنا فرصة حياة مع بعض هنا ... يبقى نطلع برة احسن ... نمشي ابعد مكان في الدنيا ... مكان ما يقدروا يوصلوا لينا فيهو ... انا عندي اصحابي في استراليا وكندا كل مرة يحنسوني عشان اقدم .. انا كنت رافض اطلع من السودان عشانك ... لكن هسة دة بقى حلنا الوحيد ... ولما نقدم مع بعض فرصتنا بتكون احسن وقضيتنا مضمونة .. تعرفي الخواجات ديل بيهتموا شديد باسباب طلب الهجرة وبالذات الجانب الانساني ... يعني لمن ندخل انا وانتي مع بعض ونحكي ليهم قصتنا ونشيل معانا الاوراق البتثبت اختلاف ديننا .. ونوضح ليهم انه في تهديد مباشر على حياتنا لو قعدنا هنا .. تاكدي انهم حيقتنعوا ... ناس كتار اتحججوا بموضوع الاضطهاد الديني دة وادوهم ... بعد ما تخلص جوطة عرس رحمة دي .. نطلع يوم من الجامعة مع بعض ونمشي الجوازات نطلع ليك جواز سفر .. انتي جهزي جنسيتك وباقي الاوراق .. وجيبي لي شهادتك بتاعت الثانوي واطلبي شهادة من الجامعة تثبت انك في سنة اولى طب وانا حاشيلهم وامشي اوثقهم في الخارجية وفي السفارة عشان أي مكان نمشي تواصلي دراستك ... عاوزك تتحركي بهدوء وما تخلي أي زول مهما كان يعرف انتي بتخططي لشنو ... ولا حتى جاكلين اختي ما تعرف حاجة ... وعلى بال ما اخلص الامتياز تكون الاوراق الرسمية كلها جهزت ونمشي نقدم طوالي ... وما تشيلي هم لقروش التذاكر ومصاريف السفر انا حدبر كل شئ ..وقبل السفر بيومين نمشي المحكمة اشهر اسلامي ونعمل العقد ونخلص .. اها قلتي شنو في الكلام دة يا منال ؟؟!!


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عندما رفعت منال راسها وواجهت نظراته كان وجهها قد اختفى لونه وارتسمت فيه علامات الفزع والحيرة ...

- قصدك شنو يا جمال بالكلام دة ؟؟ انت عاوزنا نهرب ؟؟ نخلي البلد واهلنا وكل شئ ؟؟

- عندك حل تاني ؟؟!! .. لو عندك حل قوليهو لي وانا مستعد اعملو ...

قوبل تساؤله المتحدي بصمتها اليائس ... بينما استعاد مجرى الاخاديد نشاطه المحموم ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*باذن الله غدا الفصول الباقية
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*معليش فغدا لم ياتي او نحن لم ناتي ان كان هذا بفعل فاعل 
او كان بقصد ناسي او جاهل نواصل في بقية الرواية
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل الحادي عشر 




جلس ابراهيم خلف المائدة المربعة وعلامات التجهم تعتلي وجهــه الوسيم ... كــان يتامــل اوراق ( الكوتشينة ) التي يحملها بعدم رضى وهو يحمل كأسه شبه الفارغ .. تناول آخر رشفة منه ثم رمى اوراقه .. ندت عن شريك اللعب صيحة فرح وضرب بيده سطح الطاولة بقوة جعلت الاكواب والزجاجات ترتفع عن مكانها قليلا لتهبط بفوضى في الاوراق المبعثرة محدثة ضجيجاً عالياً لفت انتباه المجموعة الجالسة ارضاً في احد اركان الحجرة المتواضعة متحلقين في دائرة وقد انهمك كل منهم في عمله ... كانت اوراق لفافات التبغ الفارغة واعقابها منتشرة في كل مكان بعد ان انتزعت احشائها في طبق واسع عميق احتشـدت فيه عدة ايادي لتخلط التبغ مع اوراق الحشيش المتساقطة من (قنــدول) يحمله ( جادين ) ويفركه بين يديه بقوة ... بينما تولى آخر مهمة تجهيز اوراق (البرنسيسة) الناعمة ووضع الخليط ولفه بحرص في لفافات صغيرة متساوية ...
رفع جادين راسه مخاطبا رفيق ابراهيم في اللعب وعلى وجهه ابتسامة شامتة ...

- يا زول انت الليلة حظك ضارب بالجد ما دام قدرت تغلب ابراهيم الحريف ... اها طلعت منو بكم ؟؟ من حضر القسمة فليقتسم ... وما دايرين قروش ... امشوا جيبوا لينا كوارع ولا سمك من الموردة .. اتهرينا من اكل الفول والطعمية .. الا انت يا ابراهيم مالك ما جبت لينا معاك عشا من بيت العرس ؟؟ ما عزمتنا قلنا معليش تكون خايف من ابوك وما دايرو يشوف اصحابك الصعاليك .. طيب على الاقل كنت تملا لينا كيس اكل وتجيبو معاك !! ...

هب ابراهيم غاضباً فارتد كرسي الخيزران القديم الى الخلف وسقط ارضاً بدوي عال اشاع التوتر في جو الغرفة المعباة بالدخان الازرق ورائحة الخمر ... وتكلم بانفعال وحدة ..

- اسمع هنا يا جادين ... انا ما بخاف الا من ربي الخلقني ... وقلت ليك قبل كدة الف مرة ود العمدة ما ابوي ... انا ابوي مات زمان .. وبعدين فول وطعمية شنو الاتهريت بيهم ؟؟ انا ما كل يوم بجيب ليكم احسن اكل ... لكن اصلك زي الكدايس تاكل وتنكر ..
تحامل جادين على نفسه محاولا الوقوف ومواجهة ابراهيم الذي كان يطل عليه من عل بطوله الفارع تدخّل ( منان ) صاحب المنزل عندما احس بنذر الحرب المعتادة بين صديقيه تطل براسها ..

- يا جماعة مالكم قولوا بسم الله ... اقعد يا ابراهيم وروق المنجة ... خليني الف ليك سيجارة مخصوصة .. والله جابوا لي نوع ما يستاهلو زول غيرك ...

تجاهله ابراهيم وعاد الى الطاولة حمل مفاتيح سيارته واتجه الى الباب يتبعه منان باستعطاف ذليل ...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- يا ابراهيم ياخي الليلة مالو خلقك ضيق كدة ؟؟ جادين ما قاصد حاجة وبيهزر معاك من العشم بس ...

- شوف يا منان .. انا لو تاني جيت ولقيت الزول دة قاعد هنا بطلع طوالي .. ويمكن ما ارجع تاني ... دة انسان سخيف وجنو مطاعنة زي النسوان .. وانا متاكد انو ما بيهزر وبتعمد يفور دمي كل مرة ...

سد منان الدرب بجسده حتى لا يخرج ابراهيم الغاضب ..

- ياخي هو زول اشتر وما بيعرف يتكلم .. احنا ذنبنا شنو تخلينا عشانو ؟؟ وبعدين انت عارف من زمان انو بيغير منك شديد .. سيبك منو .. كدة روق واقعد عشان تشوف انا مجهز ليك شنو ... حاجة كدة حتخلي مزاجك في العالي ... انا عارف انك ما بتحب الاعراس وانو جوها بيعكرك .. وكنت عارفك حتجي هنا .. عشان كدة عملت حسابي من بدري وجهزت ليك طلبك قبال ما تطلبو .. واها الليلة عشان زعلتك دي حرّم ما اشيل منك مليم ولا تعريفة بس انت كيف ترضى ؟؟!! ... الهدية في السكة وقربت توصل .. اديني صبرك حبة بس .. يا زول حاجة كدة من القلبك بيحبها ...
قاطعت طرقات خفيفة كلمات منان المندفعة فهرول باسما تجاه الباب وعاد مصطحباً معه فتى ناعم الملامح يصعب تحديد عمره بسبب ضآلة حجمه ومشيته المتمايلة بخطواتها الضيقة وتسبقه رائحة عطر نسائي رخيص ... كان ابراهيم يراقب تقدمه باحاسيس متضاربة ما بين الاثارة والحذر ... انه نوعه المفضل ويبدو قريبا من سن عبد الستار عندما بدا معه لعبة الاصدقاء اول مرة ... اللعبة التي اقنعه بانها ميثاق سري بين الصبية وجعله يقسم بكتمانها ... علمه اصولها واسرارها في حصص منتظمة كانت تتم في الاماكن المنعزلة من المنزل الكبير حتى لا يسمع احدهم صرخات ابراهيم المتالمة التي خفت بمرور الايام وخلفت وراءها احاسيس اخرى لم يستطع عمره الصغير وقتها ان يستوعبها ... واصبحت لعبته المفضلة مع صديقه كلما اجتمعا بدعوى استذكار دروسه ... تعلقه بعبد الستار جعله ينفذ كل ما يطلبه منه بلا تذمر .. كان يحاول ارضاؤه بشتى السبل .. وفي كل الاوقات ... كانت النتيجة ان الوقت المخصص للاستذكار قد تقلص وبدات علامته المدرسية تتدنى باضطراد ... لكن من يهتم ؟؟ فالسرة لاهية عنه ببناتها وسعدت برمي حمله على بخيت والعينة ليقوما بتربيته ... اما والده .. فقد كان يزداد تجاهلا له وبعدا عنه يوماً بعد يوم ... وبرغم محاولاته اليائسة لاكتساب حبه ورضاه الا ان قلب ود العمدة ظل موصدا امامه باصرار شديد .. كان يعوضه عن نقص مشاعره بزيادة كمية النقود التي يمنحها له حتى بدون ان يطلبها او يرغب فيها ...بمرور الايام كف عن المحاولة وتعلم كيف ياخذ نقود ابيه ليشتري بها حب الآخرين ... واشتهر في المدرسة بكرمه فسعى الجميع لصداقته واظهار حبهم له ... كان في اعماقه يدرك ان غالبيتهم يسبونه خلف ظهره ويطلقون عليه النكات ... لكنه لم يهتم .. يكفيه تملقهم ومشاعرهم المبذولة عند الطلب لقاء ما يدفعه لهم ...
الوحيد الذي كان يرفض ماله هو عبد الستار ... اعتاد ان يعطيه حبه بلا مقابل .. كان يتقبله بكل عيوبه ونزوات طفولته المرهقة .. كما كان الوحيد الذي استطاع تبديد حيرته بشان كره والده له ... اخبره السبب في جلسة الوداع التي سبقت التحاقه بالجيش .. يومها جلس ابراهيم دامعاً وعيونه تحدق في الفراغ .. وهو يفكر في الايام القادمة بدون صديقه الذي جلس مهموما بقربه وهو يحاول ان يسري عنه ...

- ابراهيم ... ما تخليني امشي وانا قلقان عليك وشايل همك .. انا عارفك زعلان .. لكن انا ما عندي طريقة غير ادخل الجيش ... وما تخاف ححاول اجي كل فترة والتانية بس عشان خاطرك ..

انحدرت دموع ابراهيم المطرق دون ان يحاول ايقافها .. وهمس بصوت مخنوق ..

- انت ليه عاوز تمشي الجيش ؟؟!! .. اقعد هنا يا عبد الستار وانا حكلم ابوي يشغلك معاهو في السوق ... انت صاحبي الوحيد .. وانت بس البتفهمني وتحبني .. انا مافي زول غيرك بيحبني ... حتى ابوي زاتو ما بيحبني ...

- لانه ما ابوك ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كان الرد صاعقاً .. لذلك لم يستوعبه عقله الحزين التائه في امور اخرى ... ساد صمت ثقيل تغلغلت خلاله الجملة المخيفة الى خلايا عقله .. وعندما رفع راسه كانت نظراته فزعة ومليئة بالدهشة ...

- قلت شنو يا عبد الستار ؟؟!! ... ابوي ما ابوي ؟؟ كيف يعني الكلام دة ؟؟!!...

ظهرت علامات الندم على ملامح عبد الستار بسبب زلة لسانه التي افشت لصديقه سرا حرص الجميع على اخفاؤه عنه منذ ولادته و لمدة احد عشر عاماً ... وفي النهاية قرر ان يخبره ...

- ود العمدة ما ابوك ... ابوك مات لمن كنت في بطن امك .. ودالعمدة عمك اخو ابوك الصغير وعرس امك بعد وفاة ابوك ... انت اصلك ما انتبهت لاختلاف الاسم بينكم ؟؟!! يمكن ما تكون انتبهت لانو الناس كلها بتقول ليهو ود العمدة بدون اسمو ... او لانو امك زرعت في راسك انو ابوك من ما انت صغير ... وفي النهاية هو عمك واساميكم متشابهة ...
اعاد اليه التفسير الصادم ذكرى محاولاته المستميتة للحصول على حب من كان يظنه ابوه ... وفشله المزمن في كل مرة ... انفتحت طاقة عقله واطلت منها الذكريات المؤلمة والاسئلة الحائرة التي رافقته منذ ان وعى بالحاجز العالى الذي يفصل قلب ود العمدة عنه ... وبدات المواقف تمر كشريط سينمائي تؤكد كل لقطة فيه صدق كلمات عبد الستار ... تذكر احساسه الطفولي الفطري الذي جعله يدرك منذ البداية ان هناك خطبا ما في علاقته بابيه .... شيئا مجهولا يجعله يبعده منه كلما حاول الاقتراب ... وضع كل الاسباب التي يستطيع تخيلها لهذا الجفاء الغريب ... وعندما عجز عن ادراك السبب الحقيقي .. لام نفسه .. واحس انه ربما خذل والده بطريقة او باخرى ... وانه لم يصل الى المرتبة التي تؤهله للحصول على ما يستحقه من حب ... لكنه لم يتصور للحظة ان والده ليس والده ... تذكر نظرات الحزن في عيون السرة كلما باغتها بالسؤال المحير ...

- انتي يالسرة .. ابوي ليه ما بيحبني ؟؟!! ...

في السنوات الاولى كانت تنفي الامر بحماس فتر مع مرور السنين وتكرار السؤال حتى اصبح ردها صمتاً عاجزاً ... ثم توقف عن سؤالها بعد اقتنع باستحالة تغيير الوضع .. واكتفى بالتعويض المادي السخي وبحب عبد الستار ... عبد الستار الذي قرر التخلي عنه الآن ليعود وحيدا منبوذا لا يجد من يهتم به .. ادراكه لهذا الواقع جعله يجهش ببكاء مرير ارتجف له جسده الممتلئ ... احتضنه صديقه مواسياً .. لكن اخراجه من مستنقع الحزن الذ ابتلعه احتاج الى اكثر من ذلك ... في ذلك اليوم اتسمت لعبتهما بالخشونة وافرغ ابراهيم حزنه ومرارته في جوف عبد الستار الذي تقبل تقوف تلميذه عليه بلذة واكتفاء .. يومها تلاشت الفوارق بينهما ... وتبادلا دور الصقر والحمامة بكل رضا ... بعدها قرر ابراهيم ان يصبح صقرا ويفترس كل الحمام الذي يعترض طريقه ...
صبيحة رحيل عبد الستار حدثت المواجهة العنيفة بينه وبين السرة .. دخل متحفزاً الى غرفتها .. كانت مواعيدها المقدسة لاحتساء الشاي ... بدت في قمة الراحة وهي ترفع الكوب الى فمها بتلذذ ... نظر اليها بحقد وبدأ هجومه بقسوة ...

- السرة ؟؟ ... مش كنتي من البداية تريحي روحك وتريحيني وتقولي لي انو ود العمدة ما ابوي ... على الاقل كنت فهمت سبب كراهيتو لي وما كنت عذبتك بالاسئلة السنين الفاتت دي كلها ..

رفعت السرة راسها بفزع من لهجة ولدها التي تقطر كراهية .. ومن اسلوبه الوقح في مخاطبتها .. ومن ادراكها بانكشاف السر الذي حرصت على اخفاؤه عن ابراهيم منذ طفولته ... انتفض جسدها وتوقف كوب الشاي في منتصف المسافة الى فمها ... التقت عيناها بعينيه الثابتتين واخافتها نظراته ساد الصمت لفترة بدت دهراً .. وافاقت السرة من جمودها على لسعة حرارة الكوب على اصابعها...


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- دة شنو الكلام الفاضي البتقوله دة يا ولد ؟؟؟ جبتو من وين ؟؟ القال ليك منو ؟؟ !! ...

كانت نبرتها المتخاذلة وانكسار نظراتها امام نيران الغضب المشتعلة في عينيه اكبر دليل على صحة ما قيل له ... خرج صوته باكياً ... لائماً ...

- اتاري انا اقول ليه بيفرق في المعاملة بيني وبين اخواتي البنات ؟؟ كنت مستغرب وبقول لنفسي انا الولد الوحيد ... يعني مفروض يهتم بي اكتر منهم ويفضلني عليهم زي ما عمي بله بيعمل مع اولاده وعم بخيت بيعمل مع اولاده ... وكنت كل ما تدخلوا اوضتكم ومعاكم البنات وتقفلوا الباب وتخلوني برة براي اسال نفسي ليه ما بتدخلوني معاكم ؟؟ وكل ما اشوفو شايل واحدة من اخواتي اتذكر انو عمرو ما شالني زيهم وانو كل ما اجري عليهو كان بيدفرني بعيد ... وكنت بجيك واسالك ليه ابوي بيكرهني وانتي كل مرة تكذبي علي كذبة مختلفة ... وانا العوير كنت بصدق كذبك ... لاني كنت عاوز اصدقك انتي وما اصدق نفسي البتاكد لي كل يوم وكل لحظة انو بيكرهني ...

انفجرت السرة بالبكاء وهي تهتز بعنف جعل الطاولة الصغيرة امامها تنكفئ وتوقع صينية الشاي بمحتوياتها لتفرش شظايا الزجاج المخلوط بحبات السكر مساحة واسعة من ارضية الغرفة ... حاولت ان تنتهره لتوقف سيل الحمم المندفع من فمه .. لكن كلماتها خرجت متقطعة ... ضعيفة .. متلعثمة ...

- اسكت يا ابراهيم ... اسكت كفاية حرام عليك .. وريني منو القال ليك الكلام دة ؟؟ !! حامد طول عمرو بيعتبرك زي ولده وما بيخت في محلك زول .. صحي هو ما جابك من صلبو .. لكن هو الرباك وبعدين هو ما غريب عليك .. دة عمك اخو ابوك لزم .. يعني حتى لو ما كنت عرستو كان حيتسال منك ...

اتى رد ابراهيم ساخرا وسريعاً ...

- طيب اذا كان في كل الاحوال حيكون مسئول عني عرستيهو ليه ؟؟ مش كان ممكن يتحمل مسئوليتي بدون ما يعرسك ؟؟ ولا انا كنت حجّة ساكت .. وانتي زاتك لو ما كنت عاوزة تعرسي كنتي رفضتي وقعدتي عشان تربيني ... نسوان كتار بيعملوا كدة...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بدا الغضب يتملك السرة فهبت واقفة لتجد نفسها في مواجهة ابراهيم الذي لم يتزحزح من مكانه ...
كان واقفاً كالطود وقد اصبح يقاربها طولاً ... بدا بذراعيه المعقودين حول صدره اكثر شبها بابيه مما جعل السرة تحجم عن قرار الوقوف فعاودت الجلوس بينما واصل الصبي الثائر هجومه بسخرية..

- بعدين يالسرة انتي مقتنعة انو راجلك رباني ؟؟ هي الرباية دي شنو ؟؟ انو يديني قروش وبس ؟؟ ياريتو لو كان حرمني من القروش بس اهتم بي زي ما اهتم ببناته ... طول السنين الفاتت دي كان نفسي يوم يجي يسالني عن مدرستي ولا عن اصحابي ...عن القروش الكتيرة البديني ليها بصرفها كيف ووين .. كان نفسي يوم ينهرني زي ما كل ابو بيعمل مع اولاده ... أو حتى يضربني بس عشان احس انو عندي زول بيوجهني وبيخاف علي ... راجلك ما رباني يالسرة .. وانتي زاتك ما ربيتني لانك كنتي مشغولة بيهو و ببناتك ... انا ربوني بخيت والعينة الانتي بتكرهيهم بدون سبب ... عم بخيت هو الكان بيشاكلني لمن اغلط ... وخالتي العينة هي البتسالني اكلت ولا لا ... ولمن امرض بتقعد في راسي لغاية ما ابقى كويس ... عبد الستار هو البيذاكر لي دروسي وعبد الرزاق وحبيبة هم البيلعبوا معاي .. الناس الانتي بتكرهيهم ديل حسسوني بانهم اهلي اكتر منكم ... وهي دي التربية يالسرة ...

عندما صمت اخيرا كان صدره يرتفع وينخفض بسرعة تواكب دخول وخروج انفاسه المضطربة ... كان ينظر الى امه بتحد ويستمع الى نحيبها المتشنج دون ان يحس بالشفقة تجاهها ... ادار ظهره وخرج وقد تبدلت ملامحه ... بدا وكان العمر قد تقدم به عشر سنوات دفعة واحدة ...منذ ذلك اليوم نزع ابراهيم لقب الابوة عن حامد .. وبرغم الضغوط التي مورست عليه ... الا انه اصر على موقفه بعناد غريب ...
افرغ ابراهيم كل شحنات غضبه التي ولدتها ذكرياته المظلمة في جسد الغلام الغض .. وعندما خرج من غرفة منان كان يبدو كخرقة بالية ...ممزقة .... لا تصلح لشئ ...قاد سيارته ببطء وقطع الشوارع المظلمة بشرود وآلية فاصابته الدهشة عندما وجد نفسه امام المنزل الغارق في النور والضجيج .. كان الحفل قد شارف على نهايته وبدات مجموعات صغيرة من الضيوف تغادر المكان .. لم يكن في حال تسمح له بلقاء أي انسان .. لذلك ادخل سيارته في الممر الضيق خلف المنزل ... اطفأ المحرك وجلس ساكناً يتامل طرف لفافة التبغ المشتعل ودخانها المعلق كالاوهام فوق راسه ... طالت جلسته حتى احس بالخدر في عضلاته المتعبة ... اغلق ابواب سيارته وتسلل بهدوء عبر باب منزل زوجه عمه الثالثة ... اعترته قشعريرة باردة وهو يقطع المسافة التي تفصله عن البيت الكبير عندما حانت منه التفاتة الى النوافد الزجاجية راي نورا ضعيفا يتراقص خلف الستائر .. وخيل اليه انه يرى شبح امراة تقف بصمت وهي تنظر اليه ... عاوده خوف مبهم وتذكر كلمات السرة التي زرعتها داخل عقله في طفولته عن الموتي الذين يعودون كاشباح ويفضلون سكنى البيوت المهجورة لم يجرؤ على الالتفات مرة اخرى ليتاكد من وجود الشبح خلف الستارة .. بل اطلق لساقيه الريح .. عندما خرج الى الجانب الآخر اسند ظهره الى الباب وهو يجاهد لالتقاط انفاسه وتهدئة ضربات قلبه المتقافزة ... مسح الساحة امامه بنظراته ثم جرّ قدميه واتجه الى منزله في الركن البعيد وهو يشعر بوهن غريب بدا يزحف من اطرافه ويتصاعد الى راسه ... احس بجحافل من النمل تتمشى على جلده وهي تنشر دبيب اقدامها في اعصابه ... عندما فتح باب منزله فوجئ بوجود حبيبة جالسة في احد كراسي الصالة شبه المظلمة وقد خلعت حليها وثوبها الغالي .. وارتدت قميصا متحفظا يخفي معالم جسدها الممشوق ... تبادلا نظرة طويلة سربت اسرار كل منهما للآخر ... كانت نظراتها لائمة ومتألمة فلم يستطع مواجهتها بنظراته المذنبة الضائعة دخل غرفته واغلق الباب دونها تاركا اياها تعاني الوحدة والصمت واحساس مرير بالهجران ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الفصل الثاني عشر 




طال وقوف نادية امام النافذة وهي تتامل الظلام والفراغ الممتد امامها من خلال فرجة الستارة المسدلة .. كانت جامدة كالتمثال .. لم تتحرك منذ خروج شقيقتها الا عندما لمحت شبح رجل يدخل متسللاً عبر الباب الخارجي .. جفلت وهي تتعرف على مشية ابراهيم فتراجعت خلفا ً بذعر .. كانت قد ارتدت ثيابها بينما ظل شعرها مبعثراً تتضارب خصلاته كالشلال خلف ظهرها .. خلفها جلس زاهر صامتاً يراقب دموعها المنهمرة بغزارة .. والرعدة التي تهز جسدها من وقت لآخر ... استغرقه تفكير عميق في الاحداث التي جرت منذ قليل .. احس بفرح خفي سعى جاهدا كي لا يظهر على تعابيره ... اعتبر ان انكشاف امر علاقته بنادية هدية من القدر سوف تضع الجميع امام الامر الواقع وتمهد لارتباطه الرسمي بالفتاة التي احبها منذ اول جدال دار بينهما ... غمرته امواج من الحنان وهو يستعيد ذكرى ذلك اللقاء الذي تم في الاسبوع الاول من سنته الجامعية الثانية ... كان يسير مسرعاً لملاقاة اصدقائه بعد ان تاخر عليهم وهو الذي اعتاد احترام المواعيد ... لم ينتبه للفتاة القادمة في الاتجاه المعاكس براس مطرق ومشغولة بالبحث داخل حقيبة يدها ... تسببت قوة التصادم في سقوط حقيبتها ودفاترها وأخلت بتوازنها مما جعله يسارع بامساكها قبل ان تصل الارض ... عندما فتح فمه ليعتذر وجد نفسه في مواجهة اجمل عينان رآهما في حياته وقد زادتهما لمعة الغضب اتساعا وروعة .. وأحس بانه يتوه داخلهما وغاصت كفه في ذراع بدت نعومتها واضحة حتى من خلف قماش البلوزة السميكة التي ترتديها ... بينما اصبحت يده الاخرى اسيرة بين كتفها وملمس شعرها الحريري الطويل المرفوع في شكل ذيل حصان اندفع من قوة الارتطام ليستقر على كتفها الايمن مغطياً جزء من عنقها الطويل وصدرها النافر ...
اخترقت خياشيمه رائحة انفاس حلوة بينما اغرقه عطرها الناعم في دوامة من الاحاسيس ...افاق منها اثر حركاتها العنيفة لتخليص نفسها من بين يديه واتاه الصوت المؤنب صارخاً ...

- انت عميـان ما بتشـوف ؟؟ ما تعاين قدامـك لمن تمشي !! ولا قايل روحك ماشي في زريبة ؟؟
اطلق سراحها وهو يتمتم بعبارات الاعتذار .. وانخفض ارضاً ليجمع دفاترها المبعثرة تحاصرهما نظرات المارة الفضولية .... ركعت بجانبه تلتقط الاغراض التي تناثرت من حقيبتها بحرج وهي تحاول اخفاء صباع احمر الشفاه الصغير وقارورة العطر عن اعين الناظرين ... كان اسرع منها في حركاته وخلال ثوان استطاع جمع اغراضها وعادت شنطتها الى ما كانت عليه ... اما هو فقد انقلب كيانه بطريقة لا يمكن ان يعود معها الى ما كان عليه ... وضع دفاترها بين يديها وقدم اعتذاره المسموع الاول بصوت عميق واثق ...
- انا آسف .. دي غلطتي ... معليش كنت مستعجل وما انتبهت لخطواتي ...

احرجها اعتذاره الصريح فهي ايضا كانت على عجلة من امرها ولاهية عن النظر امامها بالبحث داخل حقيبتها عن شئ لم تعد تذكره الآن ... اثر فيها سلوكه المهذب فرفعت راسها تتامله .. اصطدمت عيناها بجسد رياضي مشدود فارع الطول تكسوه بشرة داكنة السمرة ... طرفت عيناه الواسعتان في مواجهتها وبدت فيهما لمعة ذكاء حاد ... تحت انفه الافطس انفرجت شفتاه عن اسنان ناصعة البياض مرصوصة باتقان ... كانت تفوح منه رائحة كولونيا مالوفة ... تركزت نظراتها على عنقه في موقع الفجوة التي كانت تنبض بسرعة تماثل نبضات قلبها ... بدت اناقته ملفتة بقميصه الابيض المسطر بخطوط رمادية رفيعة والبنطلون الرمادي بقماشه الخشن ... عندما انحدرت نظراتها الى اسفل ابتسمت لا شعورياً لمراى حذاؤه الاسود اللامع وقد بدا كأنه خرج تواً من بين يدي صبي الورنيش الصغير الذي يجوب ممرات الجامعة .... عندما رفعت راسها مرة اخرى كانت ابتسامتها ما زالت معلقة بشفتيها .. فابتسم لها بدوره وقد وقع اسيراً لسحر اللحظة .. اومات له دون ان تنبث بحرف وانسحبت من امامه بعد ان اخذت قلبه معها ...
بمرور الايام تزايدت صدف لقاءتهما ...كانت تحييه بايماءتها الصامتة ويجاوبها بابتسامة عريضة ثم اصبح يخطط لرؤيتها .. استقصى عن مواعيد محاضراتها .. فترات الراحة .. والاماكن التي تفضل الجلوس فيها ... تعمد التواجد قبلها في مكانها المعتاد ... في البدء كانت تظهر عليها علامات الدهشة للمصادفات المتكررة ثم تاتي الايماءة الخجولة لتبشره بقبولها لوجوده ... كان قد اعتاد الجلوس في ركن معين في الكافتيريا يتيح له رؤيتها بمجرد دخولها لتلتقي عيناهما في عناق قصير يصبح زاده وانيسه حتى لحظة اللقاء التالي ... في احد الايام اتى ليجد آخرين قد احتلوا زاويته المفضلة فاحس بالحزن وبحث عن مكان آخر يمنحه راحة رؤيتها حتى وان غاب عناق النظرات ... باغتته فرحة طاغية وهو يراقبها عندما فوجئت بغيابه عن مكانه المعتاد ... راي التقطيبة التي علت ملامحها الجميلة ... لاحظ وجوم خطواتها وحيرة عينيها الباحثتين بلهفة حتى التقتا بعينيه ... لم تفته ابتسامة الراحة التي ارتسمت على ثغرها المغري ونزلت برداً وسلاماً على مشاعره الملتهبة ... فقد اكدت له انها تدرك وجوده وان غيابه يكدرها ... يومها ارتفعت آماله التي ولدت بسرية لحظة اصطدامه بها لقد احتلت افكاره وحواسه منذ ذلك اليوم باسلوب لم يختبره قبلاً ... ولم يحاول مقاومته برغم علمه استحالة أي علاقة بينهما .. لم تكن تنقصه الثقة بنفسه ...فهو يمتلك ذكاء حاد يكاد يصل الى درجة العبقرية مما جعله على راس المتفوقين طيلة مراحله الدراسية وكان مثار فخر لاسرته التي كانت فيما مضى تتمتع بالثراء الفاحش والسلطة والنفوذ ... ومع دوران عجلــة الحياة تلاشى الثراء واحتفظت الاسرة بمكانتها وهيبتها وسط القبيلة الكبيرة الممتدة في ارجاء واسعة من غرب البلاد ... شب ( زاهر ) وسط هذه الاسرة المتماسكة وتعلم منذ نعومة اظافره ان يفخر بارثه مما اكسبه اعتزازا بنفسه واصله صبغ كل تصرفاته لدرجة ان الكثيرين من اصدقاؤه كانوا ينعتونه بالعنصري المثقف .. كان يتلقى وصفهم بمزيج من الغضب والتعالي .. لذلك لم يحس بالدونية امام نادية التي اكتشف انها تنتمي لاسرة عريقة وثرية ... لكنه احس بالخوف من مشاعره الجارفة وامكانية عدم تجاوبها معه .. لذلك عندما راي اولى علامات القبول اندفع نحوها بعنف ولم يكن هناك شئ يستطيع صده ... تدريجيا انتقلت العلاقة من مرحلة الايماءة الصامتة والابتسامة المترددة الى مرحلة تبادل كلمات بسيطة ... ومن لقاء الصدفة الى اللقاء المخطط بدون اعتراف ...
مرت ستة اشهر على تاريخ معرفتهما المتباعدة عندما تجاسر على الجلوس بجانبها وتبادل الحديث الاول بينهما ... فبعد غيابها عن الجامعة لمدة ثلاثة ايام متواصلة .. كان قد شارف على الجنون .. واصبح شوقه اليها اكبر من قدرته على الاحتمال ... كلت قدماه وهو يدور في طرقات وممرات الجامعة بحثا عنها في كل الامكنة حتى تلك التي لم تعتد الجلوس فيها ... وصل به الامر الى دخول قاعة محاضراتها الممتلئة ومواجهة العيون الفضولية التي شهدت خيبة نظراته عندما لم يجدها .. تمسك بعزة نفسه وعصمه كبرياؤه من مطاردة صديقاتها ليسال عنها .. برغم انتباهه للغمزات المتطايرة بينهن كلما مررن به اثناء جلوسه في مكانه المعتاد حزيناً محدقاً تجاه المدخل مؤملاً دخولها في كل لحظة ..
في رابع ايام بؤسه دخل عبر ممر الكافتريا بخطوات متعبة وراس محني يتامل حبات الحصى الصغيرة وهي تتدحرج امام ضربات طرف حذائه ... ثم غزت انفه رائحة عطر ناعم اصبح دليله على وجودها خلال الفترة الماضية ... رفع راسه فوقعت عيناه عليها وهي تجلس بهدوء على طاولة قريبة منه وقد ارتسمت على وجهها ابتسامة وفي نظراتها لهفة ... توقفت قدماه عن دحرجة الحصى واحس برعدة قوية تجتاح حواسه العطشى اليها ... وبدون ان يرفع نظراته عنها اتجه الى طاولتها .. سحب الكرسي المواجه لها وجلس ... سالها مباشرة ودون تحية ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- كنتي وين الايام الفاتت ؟؟ .. ليه ما بتجي الجامعة ؟؟!! ...

اتاه الرد بصوت ملائكي ناعم وبحة مغرية جعلت خياله يتوه وراءها ...

- كنت عيانة ... عندي ملاريا ..

راودته رغبة قوية باحتضانها فاغمض عينيه للحظة حتى يستعيد السيطرة على عواطفه التي تهدد بالانفلات ... وعندما استطاع كبح الاحساس المجنون .. فلت زمام لسانه ..

- ما كنت قايل الملاريا بتخلي الناس حلوين كدة ..

احس بتفاهة كلماته وتمنى لو يستطيع استعادتها داخل حلقه ... لعن نفسه وتسرعه .. لكن لسانه واصل الثرثرة رافضا اوامر عقله بالصمت ..

- اشتقت ليك شديد .. الجامعة ما كان عندها طعم من غيرك ... خليتيني زي اليتيم .. حتى محاضراتي ما قدرت احضرها .. كنت اليوم كلو بافتش عليك واخاف لو دخلت محاضرة انتي تجي وما اشوفك ..

عندما استعاد قدرته على الصمت كان موقناً بانه قد صرح باكثر مما يود ... وربما جعلتها كلماته تهرب منه الى الابد ... ارعبه الاحتمال فرفع راسه ليرى ردة فعلها ... كانت ابتسامة مشرقة خجولة تزين ملامحها الرقيقة .. ولمحت نظراته الحادة المركزة رعشة اصابعها وهي تشبكها امامها .. كاد يقفز فرحاً عندما اجابت سيل كلماته المتدفق باربع كلمات فقط فتحت له بها باب الجنة ..

- انا كمان اشتقت ليك ...
بعد هذا اللقاء اطلقا العنان لمشاعرهما .. وحرصا على اخفائها امام مجتمع الجامعة ... لم يعلم بها الا المقربون من اصدقائه وصديقاتها ... كان يسبقها بسنة في نفس كليتها فاصبح لقاؤهما وسط المجموعة امرا طبيعيا .. ولم يعدما الوسيلة للحصول على بعض الخصوصية بمواعيد مرتبة خارج اسوار الجامعة او في المناطق المنعزلة داخلها ...
مرت سنة على علاقتهما وهما يحرصان على تفادي أي تواصل جسدي باستثناء تشابك الايدي كلما وجدا فرصة لذلك ...كان زاهر يخاف عليها ويحميها حتى من نفسه .. يحترمها لانها تجاوزت القشور التي تفصل بينهما ورات جوهره واحبته بدون قيود أو عقد ... قبل الاجازة السنوية التي تنتقل بعدها نادية الى سنتها الجامعية الثانية .. قررت مجموعة الاصدقاء اقامة حفل وداع وتم الاتفاق على رحلة الى احد الشواطئ .. مضى اليوم مسرعا في ما بين اللعب والضحك والتقاط الصور ... وقبل الموعد المحدد لعودتهم بساعة انسحب زاهر ونادية للقيام بجولة منفردة ... كانا يدركان صعوبة اللقاء خلال فترة الاجازة الطويلة ... ورمى شبح الفراق الوشيك ظلاله على خطواتهما المترافقة ... فتعانقت الانامل بقوة ولدت شرارات كهربائية وارسلت اشارات مجنونة الى حواسهما الجائعة لتواصل حسي اعمق .. كانت قبلتهما الاولى كانفجار العاب نارية في فضاء مظلم ... مبهرة ... مضيئة ... ساحرة ... عندما افترقا منها بانفاس لاهثة ... قرر زاهر بحسم ان نادية لن تكون الا له سوف يحارب من اجلها ... وفي الحب والحرب كل الاسلحة مشروعة ... كانت القبلة الثانية اعمق واطول .. واقوى استكانت بعدها بين ذراعيه وهو يهمس في اذنها ...

- نادية .. انا بحبك ... وعاوزك تكوني زوجتي ... ما حاسمح لاي شئ في الدنيا يبعدني عنك ... لا اهلك ولا اهلي .. لاجنس ولا لون ولا فقر ولا غنى .... انتي حقتي .. ملكي وانا حقك وملكك .. لكن ملكيتنا لبعض دي لازم تبقى رسمية باي شكل وفي اقرب وقت .. عندك الاجازة .. فكري في كلامي دة كويس ولمن نرجع الجامعة حيكون بينا كلام كتير ..

وظلا متماسكين حتى لحظة الوصول الى الجامعة .. خلال الاجازة كانت تاتيها رسائله عن طريق صديقاتها ... اصبحت زادها الذي يعينها على غيابه ... كان يصف ليها ايامه بالتفصيل حتى احست كانها تعيش معه في مدينته البعيدة ... وكانت ترد على رسائله باخرى اطول منها ... وهكذا مرت ايام فراقهما وكانهما لم يفترقا .
عندما التقيا بعد انتهاء الاجازة واصل زاهر حديثه الذي بداه في لقائهما الاخير وكانه لم ينقطع ... وكانت المرة الاولى التي يلمح فيها علامات الخوف والتردد على وجه نادية منذ بدء علاقتهما ..

- زاهر .. اهلي ما حيوافقوا اني اتزوج هسة وقبل ما اخلص الجامعة ... وبعدين انت زاتك لسة طالب .. والشئ دة ما حيكون مقبول عند ابوي ولا امي ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كان يتاملها ويستوعب كلماتها المرتبكة ...ويفسرها بطريقته الخاصة ... بالطريقة التي لم تجروء هي على قولها حتى لا تجرح كبرياؤه وعزة نفسه ... احبها اكثر لمراعاتها له ... وفاجأها بما يدور في بالها ولم تفصح عنه ...

- نادية .. خلينا نكون واضحين مع بعض ... اهلك ما حيرفضوني عشان انا وانتي لسة طلبة ... اهلك حتى لو مشيت ليهم بعد ما اتخرج واشتغل ووضعي يبقى كويس برضو حيرفضوني .. وبدون ما يسالوا عن أهلي ولا اخلاقي ولا سلوكي ولا مدى التزامي ... حيرفضوني بالشكل بس ومن اول لحظة يشوفوني فيها ..

حاولت ان تنفي كلماته وتدافع عن اهلها ... لكنها لم تستطع وتولت دموعها الرد نيابة عنها ...

- نادية انتي قايلاني ما عارف او متوقع الشئ الممكن يحصل لمن اتقدم ليك ؟؟!! ... ابسط شئ انهم يطردوني من خشم باب البيت لانهم ممكن يشوفوني ما قدر مقامكم ولا من مستواكم .. على الاقل اعتقد انو دي طريقة تفكيرهم الانا فهمتها من البتحكيهو لي عنهم ...

تحولت دموعها الى نحيب خافت متشنج وهي تستوعب الصورة القاتمة التي رسمها زاهر بكلماته .. صورة كانت تعلم بوجودها لكنها تناستها وتعمدت تجاهلها طيلة الفترة الماضية وهي تامل بحدوث معجزة تمكنها من تجاوز كل الصعاب والارتباط بالرجل الذي احبته بكل ما تملك من مشاعر ...
- انا ما بقول ليك الكلام دة عشان الومك على شئ انا عارف انو ما بايدك ولا عشان انتقد اهلك لانو الاهل دة طبعهم ... وبالذات في مسالة الزواج دي ليهم وجهة نظر ثابتة وما مستعدين يتنازلوا عنها لاي سبب من الاسباب .. انتي عارفة انا هسة لو كلمت اهلي برغبتي في الارتباط بيك برضو ممكن يرفضوا ؟؟ ...

ابتسم بسماحة متفهماً نظرة الاستنكار والدهشة التي ارتسمت جراء كلماته الاخيرة ..

- زي ما بقول ليك يا نادية .. ممكن اهلي ببساطة يرفضوا ارتباطي بيك .. مش عشان انتي فيك شئ ولا كعبة لا سمح الله ... لكن لانهم هم وحسب فهمهم بيكونوا شايفنك ما مناسبة لي .. بيكونوا عاوزيني اتزوج واحدة من القبيلة ... واحدة تفهم عاداتهم وتقاليدهم .. تعرف تعمل اكلهم وترقص زيهم وتلبس زيهم وتقدر تعيش ظروفهم وتتعايش مع وضعهم .. انتي بالنسبة ليهم ممكن تكوني دخيلة جاية تشيل ولدهم وتسلخو من عالمهم...

تنفس بعمق وهو يرى الالم مرتسما على ملامحها ... مد يده تحت ذقنها ورفع راسها المطرق .. امرها برقة ..

- نادية ... عايني لي ...

انتأبه الندم على طلبه عندما رفعت اليه عينان كسيرتان وممتلئتان بالدموع ... آخر ما يرغب به ان يكون سببا لحزنها ... دموعها تعذبه وتشعره بالذنب ... لكن لا مناص من مناقشة مستقبل علاقتهما وبرغم ثقته في حبها .. لكنه لا يثق بالظروف التي قد تبعدها عنه في أي لحظة ... لذلك سوف يجازف بطرح افتراحه الصادم معتمداً على حبها في تفهم دوافعه .. والموافقة على طلبه ..
نادية .. انتي تصورك شنو للعلاقة البيني وبينك ؟؟ يعني عاوزاها تستمر وتمشي لقدام ولا عاوزاها حاجة مؤقتة وبعد ما نخلص الجامعة كل واحد يمشي في طريقه ؟؟ ...

اتاه ردها سريعا وغاضباً ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- زاهر !! .. انت لغاية هسة ما عرفت انا ياتو نوع من البنات ؟؟ .. ولا بتفتكر انا من النوع البيملا فراغو بعلاقة مؤقتة ؟؟ .. طيب اذا فرضنا اني فعلا عاوزة اقضي وقت لغاية ما اخلص الجامعة .. ليه اخترتك انت بالذات ؟؟ ما كانت قدامي الخيارات واسعة خيارات مضمونة وما بتعمل لي أي مشكلة في المستقبل .. لازم تعرف انو الاحساس الربطني بيك كان اقوى مني ومن كل محاولاتي لصده ... وبعترف ليك اني فعلا قاومت مشاعري شديد .. حاربتها شهور وشهور لاني كنت عارفة كمية المشاكل الحتواجهني لو دخلت في علاقة معاك .. زاهر انت اول انسان يدخل حياتي واديهو كل الاحساس الجواي .. بحلم واتمنى انو علاقتنا دي تمشي لقدام .. ونتزوج اشيل عيالك واحبهم لانهم حتة منك .. باتمنى اعيش معاك كل العمر الجاي ... باتمنى اكبر معاك .. واعجز معاك ... و ..

اسكتتها غصة مفاجئة .. وجلس هو عاجزا عن تحمل حزنها او مواساتها .. امسك يدها المرتعشة احتواها داخل كفه العريض وضغطها بقوة حتى راى سحابة الم تعبر ملامحها فافلتها .. هجره تردده فقرر طرح اقتراحه .. وتحمل العواقب ..

- نادية .. ايه رايك نتزوج هسة ؟؟ نعمل عقد من غير ما أي زول يعرف ... انا بقيت ما قادر ابعد عنك .. ولا بتحمل فكرة انك تضيعي مني .. وواثق انك بتحسي بنفس احساسي .. انا كل ما يمر يوم خوفي بيكبر .. عاوز اضمن وجودك في حياتي للابد .. ودي الطريقة الوحيدة عشان مافي أي زول يقدر يفرقنا من بعض ... حتى لمن اهلك يعرفوا حنكون بقينا راجل ومرتو .. وما حيقدروا يفرقونا من بعض ..
اصبحت صورة مجسدة للفزع .. صمت كل ما فيها حتى تنفسها ... نسى زاهر مكان وجودهما وكل ما يحيط به ... امسك يديها بكلتا يديه ... غرز نظراته في عمق عينيها وبدا اصعب رحلة في حياته رحلة اقناعها بضرورة زواجهما ...استخدم كل اسلحته للضغط عليها ... كان يدرك سطوة حبه على قلبها .. ولم يحس بالندم وهو يستخدم هذه السطوة للتاثير على قرارها .. وظل يقنع نفسه بان كل شئ مباح في الحب والحرب وهو الان في حالة حرب ضد تقاليد بالية وافكار عنصرية متوارثة .. ويجب ان يربح حربه ليربح حبه ...
بعد اسبوع من النقاش المستمر استطاع ان يذيب خوفها من الفكرة .. وكان قرار الزواج العرفي للمحافظة على اكبر قدر من السرية .. فتم العقد بحضور اصدقائهما المقربين الذين يثقون بقدرتهم على كتمان الامر حملت نادية ورقتها كتهمة واخفتها في اقصى ركن من خزانة ملابسها ... بينما حمل هو ورقته كجائزة يانصيب اتته من غير توقع واخفاها من العيون خوف الحسد ... اعطتهما الاوراق المخباة رخصة لتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء التي كانت تحدد تواصلهما الحسي .. واصبح تشابك الايدي والقبلات المختلسة وقودا يلهب نار الرغبة التي تستعر تحت صدورهما حتى وصلا الى نقطة لم تعد تجدي معها محاولات التعقل .. تم اول لقاء بينهما كزوجين في منزل صديقتها التي غاب اهلها في رحلة قصيرة لاداء واجب اجتماعي في بلدتهم ... بدا اللقاء عاديا كاحدى الجلسات التي اعتادوا عليها هي وزاهر .. وصديقتها التي ارتبطت بصديق زاهر بنفس طريقتهما ... اعطتهم العزلة وامان الجدران المغلقة الشجاعة لمزيد من الحميمية ... وعندما انسحبت الصديقة مع زوجها الى احدى الغرف .. وجدت نادية نفسها غارقة في احضان زاهر وانفاسه الحارة تحرق جلدها ... كان يوما عصيبا على نادية التي اختلطت دموعها بمتعة غامضة تعدها بالكثير بعد انحسار الالم ... بينما احس زاهر بمشاعر لم يحلم يوما ان يصل اليها ... ففي اللحظة التي امتلكها فيها واحتضنته احشائها البكر .. راوده احساس بانه قد امتلك الكون كله بسماؤه وارضه وبحاره ونجومه وكل مخلوقاته ... في تلك اللحظة تضاعف حبه لها الاف المرات .. احس بالفرق بينها وبين أي امراة اخرى عاش معها نفس التجربة .. احس بانه لم يخلق الا لها .. وانها له وحده ...
في صبيحة اليوم التالي اجتاحته لوعة قاتلة عندما بحث عنها في كل الامكنة ولم يجدها .. دفعه قلقه لتجاوز كل تحذيراتها بعدم اتصاله بمنزلها مهما كانت الاسباب بعد ان اقتلع منها رقم الهاتف تحسبا للحظة مثل هذه .. لكن خانته شجاعته عندما اتاه صوت لا يعرفه فاغلق الخط وطلب من صديقة سرها ان تسال عنها ... لم يقتنع بكلمة مريضة التي ساقتها احدى اخواتها لتبرير غيابها وطافت براسه كل الاحتمالات المخيفة ... وتآكلته الافكار السوداء .. ليلتها لم يغمض له جفن واندهش حارس بوابة الجامعة من حضوره المبكر وعلامات الاجهاد تملا ملامحه ... قفز من جلسته عندما رآها تدخل في مواعيدها المعتادة .. كانت تبدو نضرة .. وسعيدة ... اشرقت ابتسامتها وبرقت نظراتها بضياء غامض عندما راته .. وبصمت متفق عليه اتجها الى ركنهما المنعزل في اطراف الجامعة ...

امسك يديها بلهفة .. وقبل باطنهما بحرارة اعادت لها ذكريات مرهقة .. سحبتهما برقة وهي تهمس..

- زاهر .. اقعد ساكت .. في ناس جايين ..

- نادية ؟؟ انتي عاوزة تجننيني ولا شنو ؟؟ ليه غبتي امبارح بدون ما تكلميني ؟؟ ليه ما اتصلتي ووريتني الحاصل عليك شنو ؟؟ ..

- والله ما كنت ناوية اغيب يا زاهر .. لكن صحيت الصباح جسمي كلو واجعني وما قدرت انزل من السرير .. قلت يمكن تكون الملاريا رجعت لي تاني وقررت ارتاح شوية واجي الجامعة بعد الضهر لاني عارفاك حتقلق .. لكن والله ما قدرت .. كنت تعبانة شديد ..

ابتسم لها باسلوب العارف وهو يخاطب الجاهل ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- معليش يا نادية .. اول مرة دايما بتكون صعبة .. وانا اول امبارح تعبتك شديد .. ما تخافي المرات الجاية حتبقى اسهل ... خصوصا انك ما مطهرة .. تصدقي لمن لقيتك كدة فرحت شديد .. كنت عاوز اسالك من زمان لكن خجلت وقلت عيب اسالك سؤال زي دة ..

- امي كانت عاوزة تطهرنا لكن ابوي رفض ... زاهر .. انا ... انا ..

احتبست الكلمات في حلقها فخفضت نظراتها بخجل .. عندما رفعتها كانت مليئة بالقلق ... وتلعثمت كلماتها بينما كان هو ينظر الى تبدل ملامحها بحيرة .. اخيرا طرحت له مخاوفها همسا .. واجابها بصوت مطمئن ...

- ما تخافي يا نادية .. انا عامل حسابي كويس .. عارف انو مسالة الحبوب او أي مانع تاني صعبة عليك .. عشان كدة انا حكون حريص شديد .. وبرغم اني متلهف لليوم التشيل فيهو بطنك طفلي .. لكن حاصبر لغاية ما نتخرج وامورنا تستقر ويبقى زواجنا رسمي .

برغم مرور سنة كاملة على هذا الوعد ... برغم الاجهاد البدني والعاطفي الذي يصيبه في كل لقاء بينهما .. الا انه لم يخن ثقتها به قط .. وظل حريصاً على الوفاء بوعده لها ... حتى اليوم ... دخول اميرة المفاجئ اتى في لحظة حرجة .. انسته صرختها حرصه فاخلف وعده لنادية بلا وعي أو ارادة كان يود اخبارها بزلته ... لكن وضعها النفسي اربكه وجعله يلتزم الصمت وهو يدعو في سره ان يكون ما دخل جوفها غير كاف لتحقيق اكبر مخاوفها ... نهض من جلسته اليائسة وتقدم اليها .. وقف خلفها ولف ذراعيه حول جسدها المتخشب .. طبع قبلة طويلة في مقدمة راسها وحاول زرع الطمانينة في اعصابها المتوترة ..

- نادية .. انا عارف الوضع الانتي فيهو هسة ... حاسي بكل حاجة جواك .. حاسي بخوفك وقلقك وحزنك .. عارف الهم الركبك .. لكن انا عاوزك تكوني قوية وما تنهاري من هسة .. انا معاك .. انتي مرتي واحنا متزوجين شرعاً وقانوناً ... انا مستعد هسة اطلع لابوك في الخيمة واكلمه وننتهي من الموضوع دة .. خلاص الحصل حصل !! حيعملوا شنو يعني ؟؟ حيقولوا لي اطلقك ؟؟ لو يقتلوني ما باطلقك .. حتى لو انتي قلتي لي طلقني ما باطلقك لانو لحظتها حاكون عارف انو دي ما رغبتك الحقيقية وانك بتعملي كدة عشان ترضيهم ... لازم تعرفي اني متمسك بيك لغاية آخر نفس في عمري المهم انو انتي تتمسكي بي وما تضعفي قدامهم ...

استدارت داخل ذراعيه .. واجهته بنظرة طويلة ثم دفنت راسها في صدره واجهشت بالبكاء .. تركها تفرغ كل شحنات خوفها وقلقها وهو يربت على راسها ويهدهدها كطفلة صغيرة حتى سكنت انفعالاتها عندما توقفت اختلاجات جسدها سالها مرة اخرى بتصميم ..

- نادية .. اطلع لابوك هسة واكلمو ؟؟ ..

هزت راسها بعنف ..

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*- لا يا زاهر .. اوعك تفكر تعمل كدة ... ابوي ممكن يقتلك ويقتلني معاك ... انا ما عارفة اعمل شنو ... ياربي وريني بس اعمل شنو ..

داهمتها نوبة بكاء اخرى وقف امامها محبطاً وقد اغضبته قلة حيلته وعجزه في التخفيف عنها ..

- طيب لمتين يا نادية ؟؟ لمتين حنفضل نتدسى ونتضارى ؟؟ مش احتمال اختك هسة مشت طوالي لابوك وكلمتو ؟؟ مش احسن امشي واتكلم معاهو يمكن اقدر اقنعه ؟؟ ولا نقعد ننتظر البلا ؟؟ والله انا شايف قتلوك ولا جوك جوك ؟؟ ..

هزت نادية راسها بعناد ..

- يا زاهر لو مشيت لابوي هسة تاكد انك ما حتطلع من الخيمة على رجلينك .. اميرة انا عارفاها ما حتمشي تقول لابوي .. حاليا على الاقل لانها مصدومة .. لكن بالتاكيد لمن تفوق وتستوعب الحصل حتكلم امي .. وامي حتكلم ابوي .. عشان كدة انا لازم الحق اميرة قبل ما تتكلم .. لازم نكسب وقت عشان نعرف حنعمل شنو ...

بددت خوفه وقلقه من ضعفها عندما ارتمت بين ذراعيه وعانقته بقوة كانها تستمد منه الشجاعة لمواجهة ما ينتظرها .. تراجعت الى الخلف ونظرت اليه بطريقة اذابت قلبه ..

- زاهر ... مهما كان الشئ الحيحصل ... انا عاوزاك تتاكد من حاجة واحدة ... انا ابدا ما ندمانة على أي شئ حصل بيني وبينك .. بالعكس انا سعيدة لاني اتزوجتك حتى لو زواج عرفي ... ولو خيروني اني اعيش التجربة دي معاك او لا .. حاختار اني اعيشها معاك تاني وبكل تفاصيلها ...
اشعرته كلماتها بحزن غريب .. احس بها كانها تودعه .. ولمعت الدموع في عينيه..

- نادية ؟؟ طريقة كلامك خوفتني .. اوعي تكوني ناوية تنهي علاقتنا ... لو فكرتي كدة حتكوني حكمتي علي بالاعدام .. انا جاد جدا لمن اقول ليك انا ما باقدر اعيش من غيرك انا روحي معلقة بوجودك في حياتي .. ولو خليتيني بموت ...

قاطعت سيل كلماته بقبلة طويلة واطراف اناملها تمسح دموعه التي تراها للمرة الاولى .. عندما انفصلا بعد وقت طويل راى في ملامحها تعبير مصمم .. اكتسب صوتها قوة غير متوقعة وهي تدفعه نحو الباب ...

- امشي البيت يا زاهر .. ما تخاف .. انت اختياري وانا مصرة اتمسك بيك مهما يحصل امشي انت هسة وبكرة حتصل بيك اوريك الوضع شنو ...

اندهش من القوة المفاجئة التي تتكلم بها بعد لحظات الضعف التي اعترتها .. تاملها بفخر واعزاز .. استسلم ليدها وهي تقوده الى الخارج .. اطفات الانوار في طريقها .. خرجا الى الساحة شبه المظلمة ولفحتهما نسمة هواء باردة تنبئ بقرب حلول الشتاء .. تطاير شعرها حول وجهها فبدت بفستانها الزهري وتاج الورود بين يديها كانها ملاك هبط الى الارض ... طبع قبلة ناعمة في باطن كل كف واخرى على جبينها ثم استدار منصرفا بخطوات بطيئة مترددة ... تابعته بنظراتها حتى اختفى خلف الباب الخارجي كي تبدا هي رحلتها المتثاقلة صوب البيت الكبير ... كان الحفل في نهايته .. ارتفعت اصوات موسيقى راقصة بلا غناء .. تعالت الزغاريد واهتز الفضاء من دوي طلقات الرصاص .. عندما اصبحت في الجزء الآخر من المنزل واغلقت الباب الصغير خلفها .. راودها احساس طاغ بان الساعات التي انقضت لم تكن حقيقية .. كانت حلماً عاشته باستغراق ... بدت كل الاشياء ضبابية وبعيدة ... احست براسها يدور فتحاملت على نفسها حتى وصلت الى منزلهم .. اتجهت الى غرفتها وفتحت خزانة ملابسها .. اخرجت قطعة الورق الصغيرة البيضاء المطوية بحرص .. فتحتها على مهل وقراءتها للمرة المائة منذ ان وضعت توقيعها عليها .. حملتها واتجهت الى غرفة اميرة .. فتحت الباب لتجد شقيقتها متربعة في منتصف السرير وقد وضعت راسها في اعلى ركبتيها المضمومتين بين ذراعيها .. كان وجهها الجميل قد تلطخ بالوان المكياج المختلط بدموعها .. ذعرت نادية من تعبيرها الجامد وعيناها المتسعتان بلا حياة ... لم تتحرك اميرة من جلستها وهي تنظر الى نادية التي تقدمت نحوها بحذر .. فتحت الورقة ووضعتها امام العيون التي تحدق في الفراغ ... وانتظرت ...

*

----------

